# 4ghz Club



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Just though I'd start a club dedicated to those who have broken the 4GHZ barrier.

Requirements:
1. 4GHZ+ Cpuz screenie of your run, and stability is not required.
2. If you want to get "stable" added next to your name you gotta have at least 4 hours of OCCT/P95/orthos/Aod etc. screenie with Cpuz
*3.Please post your runs in this format USERNAME | CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING | 
Every Cpu is welcome 
*

Here's my run, also can you guys enter in your run like I have. So I can just copy and paste it.

3DSAGE  | 720B.E (X4) | 4.071 GHZ| AIR AC XTREME|







Quad Core


USERNAME | CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING | REMARKS
Sinar |PII 965 "C3"| 4.999GHZ | Arctic Weather Cooled |
*TOP DOG*

Hoss331 | Xeon X3380 | 4.997GHZ |AIR XIGGY S1283 | 
*FASTEST INTEL*

Hoss331 | C2Q Q9650 | 4.958 GHZ|AIR XIGGY S1283 |
SystemVipers | i7 W3540 | 4.953 GHZ| Phase|
CDawall | PII 9*5 ES | 4.922 GHZ |DICE |
*FASTEST AMD*

SystemViper | C2Q Q9650 | 4.904 GHZ
DaMulta |C2Q QX9650   | 4.894  GHZ
Fitseries3 | C2Q QX9650 | 4.847 GHZ
Cold Storm |Qx9650| 4.77ghz |H20


Mudkip| Core I7 920 | 4.763GHZ | Scythe Infinity Mugen 2
Chicken Patty | Intel Core i7 920 | 4.734 GHZ| AIR |
cdawall | Phenom II X4 955 | 4.725 GHZ | DICE |
Binge|Core i7 920| 4.712GHZ|H20
SystemViper| Core I7|4.662 GHZ
mudkip|CoreI7 920| 4.662 GHZ |AIR
3volvedcombat|q9550|4.655*48Ghz|Corsair H50 P&P

Cold Storm | Core I5 750 | 4.619GHZ| H20 | 
*Top Clocked i5*

PP Mguire | Core i5 750 | 4.608GHZ | PHASE 
Scrizz |C2Q Q6600 |4.590 GHz
BINGE | CoreI7 | 4.577 |H20


Fatguy1992 | C2Q Q6600 |4.545 GHZ
Assassin48 |Core I7 920 |4.515 GHZ
metalracer| core i7 920| 4.515GHZ|H20

PaulieG|CoreI7 920| 4.514GHZ| H20
MetalRacer |I7 920 | 4.511GHZ| H20
Kylzer | I7 920 D0 | 4.51ghz | Xigmatek Achilles

Freakshow | Core I7 920 | 4.503 GHZ


hoss331|c2q 9650|4.5 |H20|
*6HR P95 STABLE*
|

Fitseries3 | Core I7 920 | 4.494GHZ |H20

metalracer| core i7 920| 4.489 | True



CDAWALL| PII X4 910 | 4.48ghz|DICE
marsey99 | Q9550 | 4.42 GHZ| AIR IFX-14|


wolf | Core i7 920 D0 | 4.405| CoolerMaster V10 |
MetalRacer |I7 860 |4.405GHZ| Hyper 212
intel-inside | core i7 920 | 4.404GHZ|


mlee49 |CoreI7 920| 4.397GHZ| H20

Johnnyfive| Core I5 750| 4.359| Noctua NH-U12P
sinar| PII 9**| 4.329GHZ|Phase
Solaris17 |CoreI7 C0 | 4.315 | Custom Water

DavyGT | CoreI7 920|4.305 GHZ
3volvedcombat |q9550 E0 | 4.301| Corsair H50 P&P
imperialreign|C2Q q9650|  4.275GHZ| HOH
sneekypeet | i5 750 | 4.26GHz | NH-D14 

SonDa5 |c2Q Q9550| 4.254 GHZ 

Velvet Wafer | PII 955 | 4.217GHZ|H20
trickson|c2Q 9650 |4.212GHZ|H20
Jlewis | C2Q 9550 | 4.208GHZ| True Black
AthlonX2 | Core I7 860 | 4.200GHZ|Custom Liquid
Mussels | E3120 | 4.2GHz | TRUE 120 | 
*4 Hours OCCT*

Johnnyfive| Core I7| 4.200 |Noctua NH-U12P
mav2000 | PII 965 (c2) | 4.2GHZ |
mastrdrver| Core I7 920 | 4.2ghz | Vendetta 2

yukikaze | Core i7 920 D0 | 4.197Ghz| Air Mugen II |
DrPepper| i7 920 | 4.194 GHZ| Titan Fenrir|
AFW | Q9550 | 4.165GHz | Prolimatech Megahalems|
BarbaricSoul|C2Q Q9650 | 4.162GHZ|G-Power 2 Pro
Chicken Patty | Phenom II 965 C3 | 4.128 GHZ| AIR
ACid888*|PII 945 ES 4.120GHZ|Water Custom
Assassin48 | 955BE | 4.118 GHZ| H20 
RadeonX2 | C2Q Q6600 | 4.112 GHZ

facepunch| PII 965 "c3" | 4.107GHZ | H20
stanhemi | Q9550 | 4.105 | H2O


musek | Q9550 (C1) | 4.105GHZ | AIR Noctua NH-U12P 

3DSAGE  | 720B.E (X4) | 4.071 GHZ| AIR AC XTREME| 

Assassin48 | i7 920ES | 4.053  GHZ| True 

human error |Core I7 920 | 4.051 GHZ|H20


i43|qx9650 | 4.050GHZ |AIR
imperialreign | C2Q Q6600 |4.050 GHZ| AIR Zalman 9700|

kyle2020 |C2Q Q6600 | 4.05 Ghz

technicks | C2Q Q9550 | 4.045 GHZ
HammerON | Core i7 920 DO | 4.042 | CM V-8
InTeL-iNsIdE | i7 920 C0 | 4.042 GHZ| Akasa Nero POS 
v12dock | Q9550 | 4.037 GHZ | Stock Intel cooler
fullinfusion| PII 955 | 4.032GHZ| H20
Yukikaze| Q9650 | 4.028GHZ |AIR Ultra 120 Extreme |
HammerON | i7 920 (D0) | 4.022  | CM V-8
jjFarking | Phenom II 965 C3 | 4.020GHZ | Air
Homeless | Q9550 E0 | 4.02 | Xigmatek s1283
exodusprime1337 | PII 965 C3| 4.014GHZ|H20
Kantastic  | i7 920  |4.020GHZ | Corsair H50 
Supreme0verlord | 720 BE (X4) | 4.018Ghz | Air Xigmatek S1284

mime_fx|PII 940BE|4.014|H20


n0tiert | PII 955 BE | 4.013 GHZ| H2O |
WarEagleAU| PII 955  |4.013 | Liquid

RockGod |     C2Q Q9550 | 4.012 GHZ
Arciks | Core I7 920 | 4.011 GHZ| Air Fenrir Titan
exodusprime1337 | PII 940 BE|4.010 GHZ | H20 |
kid41212003 | Core I7     | 4.010GHZ | | 
*STABLE 4HRS OCCT *

IK694| Core I7 920 | 4.010| Corsair H50 Hydro
MetalRAcer | C2Q Q9650 | 4.009GHZ | | 
*STABLE 8HRS P95*

Sinar | PII ???| 4.009GHZ| 
alexp999 | C2Q Q6600 | 4.005 GHZ
Laurijan | Q6600 "G0"| 4.005| Water
Josh81 |C2Q Q9550  | 4.004*1 GHZ |AIR AC 7 |


Velvet Wafer | PII 955 BE | 4.004 GHZ | WaterCool HeatKiller
FreedomEclipse | C2Q| 4.003GHZ| OCZ Vendetta 2
Zehnsucht | Q9550 | 4.003 GHz|H20 |


_jM |         C2Q Q9550|4.002*65 GHZ
Chicken Patty | PII 940 BE | 4.002*41 GHz | AIR Zalman 9000
Kylzer | I7 920 D0 | 4.001ghz | AIR Xigmatek Achilles |
Cold Storm |Q6700 | 4.00ghz| H20
Cold Storm |Q9550 | 4.00ghz| H20
DarkEgo | Q9550 | 4.00 GHz | H20|
wolf | i7 920 D0 | 4.00Ghz | CM V10 |
chuck216 | Phenom II 940 BE | 4.000 Ghz | TT Big Typhoon VX

brandonwh64 | PII 940 B.E| 4.00GHZ | Tuniq Tower 120
mav2000| PII 965| 4.000GHZ|
shevanal | core i7 920 | 4.000| H20
rx-7 | PII 955| 4.000GHZ |
Kei | Phenom II 955 C2 stepping | 4.0Ghz | Cooler Master V8 (lapped w/original fan)



Tri Core


USERNAME | CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING | REMARKS
Cdawall | PII 720BE | 4.062ghz ||
*FASTEST TRI CORE*

mav2000 | PII 720BE | 4.0 GHZ| OCZ Vendetta 2 | 





Dual Core


USERNAME | CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING | REMARKS
SystemViper  |C2D e8600 | 4.99 GHZ| DICE|
 *FASTEST INTEL*

Sasqui | E8600 | 4.990 | H2O |
 *FASTEST INTEL*

aCid888* | C2D E 8400 | 4.954GHZ|AIR Xiggy HDT1283 2xKaze-Jyuni's| 
Fatguy1992| C2D e8500 | 4.940 GHZ
Fitseries3 | C2D E8500 | 4.902 GHZ
Fatguy1992 |P4D E5200 | 4.875 GHZ||
*Top Clocked E5 Series*

CDAWALL| PII X2 550BE | 4.86ghz |DICE|
*FASTEST AMD DUAL CORE*


CDAWALL| Athlon II X2 250| 4.85ghz |DICE
sinar| C2D E8500| 4.818GHZ| AIR
r9 | P4D E5200 | 4.801 GHZ
Fitseries3 | C2d E8600 | 4.800 GHZ
Acid888* |C2D E8500 E0| 4.75GHZ |AIR Xiggy HDT1283 2xKaze-Jyuni's
overclocking101| C2D e8400| 4.75GHZ|Tuniq Tower Extreme
Radaja | Xeon E3110 | 4.707 GHZ
LucasWeir | C2D E8500 | 4.700*45 GHZ
SystemViper | C2D E8600 |4.700*21 GHZ
3volvedcombat | e5200 | 4.600*19Ghz | Corsiar H50 P&P 

overclocking101| C2D e7200| 4.604GHZ|LIquid|
*Top Clocked E7 Series*


Solaris17 |E7200 | 4.512 |Custom Water
Assassin48 |Athlon IIX2 215 | 4.509| DICE
LagunaX|C2D E8600 | 4.502*7 GHZ
Erocker | C2D E8600 |4.500 GHZ
JrRacinFan | e8500 | 4.5Ghz| Scythe Ninja|
3volvedcombat | e5200 | 4.5GHZ | h50


3DSAGE | C2D E7500| 4.400 GHZ | Thermaltake I1
LagunaX |C2D E8600 |4.4GHZ |AIR
JrRacinFan | e5200 R0 | 4.4Ghz| H20|
Zenith | Wolfdale E0 E8400 | 4.392 GHZ | Noctua |
HammerON | E8500 | 4.33 GHz | H2O |


marsey99 | e8200 | 4.32 GHZ| IFX-14 
Freakshow | P4D 820 | 4.301 GHZ

File_1993 | C2D E8400| 4.3GHZ| CM Hyper TX2

meangreen | C2D E7200 |4.251 GHZ
FelipeV | E8500 C0 | 4.250 Ghz |Thermalright True Xtreme 120 2xCM 120mm
RobertC |E5200| 4.25GHZ| Xiggy HDT-S1283

Fitseries3|X2 550 |4.218GHZ|Xigmatek Dark Knight

LagunaX |e8600 |4.210 
JrRacinFan |  P4D E5200 | 4.204 GHZ
Black Panther|c2D E8400 | 4.203GHZ|AIR
Black_Panther | C2D E8400 "E0"| 4.202GHZ| Zalman 9500
PantherX12 | P4D E5200 | 4.200 GHZ|Air AC Freezer 7 PRO|
robertc |E5200|4.164GHZ|Xiggy S-1283
Barbaric Soul | C2D E8400 | 4.162 GHZ
1933 Poker | E7300 | 4.150GHz | Zalman CNPS9700
Oliver| e6700 |4.14 ghz |Zalmann 9500 |
*Top Clocked E6 SERIES*

1Kurgan1 | AMD Athlon II 240 Regor | 4116Mhz | 3/8" WC Loop
CDAWALL | PII x2 550 | 4.113 GHZ | AIR XiGGY Dark Knight
johnspack | E8400 C0 | 4.100 GHZ |Zalman 9700
3dsage | E5300|4.095GHZ|Zalman CNPS9700
etrigan420 | e8400 | 4.050 GHZ | Xiggy Dark Knight
Freakshow | C2D E7200 | 4.039 GHZ
Crtecha | P4D 820 | 4.024 GHZ
Sir Real | P4 DC E5300 | 4.010GHZ|AIR
OnBoard | E7200 | 4.009 GHZ | AIR Ultima-90 |
Scrizz |  C2D  E7200| 4.009 GHZ|Air Xiggy S1283|
Francis511 | C2D E8500 | 4.008 GHZ||
*STABLE 4HRS OCCT*

Inioch | C2D E8500 | 4.006 GHz | AIR Noctua C12|  
*STABLE 7HRS P95*

Luke | PD 820 | 4.006 GHZ| IBM Stock Thing|
DirectorC| E8400 | 4.005GHZ | Hyper 212
p_o_s_pc | Athlon X2 240 | 4.004 | Xiggy S1283
MRCL | C2D E8400 | 4.05 GHZ | |
*STABLE 4HRS P95*
|
BoredGunner |C2D E8400 | 4.050*1 GHZ
JOHNSPACK | E8400 | 4005MHZ | ZALMAN CNPS 9700

OnBoard | E8400 | 4.004 GHz | AIR Ultima-90 + IFX-10

3DSAGE | C2D E7200 | 4.003 GHZ | H20 Custom
Error 404 | P4D E5200 |4.002 GHZ
customfab87 | E5300 | 4.002GHZ|
pantherx12 |P4D E5200 | 4.001 GHZ
Tigger| C2D E6750| 4.000 GHZ
Lynxen | Intel E7300 | 4.0GHZ | Zalman CNPS9700
mx500torid| P4D e5200 | 4.0GHZ| Water Cooled
puma99dkl |E8400 E0 | 4.000GHZ | Ultra 120A
LagunaX |C2D E8600| 4.000GHZ| Air TRUE


Single Core



USERNAME |CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING | REMARKS
SystemViper | Celeron 360 (single core) | 4.992 GHZ| AIR | 
*TOP DAWG*

cdawall | P4 640 | 4.608ghz | DICE |
imperialreign | P4 HT 524 | 4.596 GHZ  |AIR Zalman 9500 | 
CDawall |Cele D 351|4.524 GHZ||
Yukikaze |P4|4.204 GHZ|AIR  Ninja II|

V12dockP4|P4|4.100 GHZ|
Assasin48 | Sempron 140 | 4.09GHZ| TRUE Dual Fans| 
*FASTEST AMD*

P_o_s_pc|P4 661|4.019GHZ|TT V1


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont belong here yet - but my Q9550 isnt far away, and i'll be damned if i dont reach 4Ghz on it with my new hardware.

edit: stability should be a requirement. Otherwise its worthless to me.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

There's a spot waiting just for you, now go feed your Q9550 some Voltage and some Vitamin FSB and get on that list


----------



## Judgedredd (Apr 12, 2009)

ok im here my first run hehe 

ill get 4.2 tommarrow i hope


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

How about those of us that can prove it stable, get "stable" added next to the OC? i'm not going to bother with unstable clocks, and it'd be annoying for my 24/7 stable to be compared to something that just managed to run CPU-Z


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> How about those of us that can prove it stable, get "stable" added next to the OC? i'm not going to bother with unstable clocks, and it'd be annoying for my 24/7 stable to be compared to something that just managed to run CPU-Z



Great idea, I will definately do that.

 What will qualify as stable though? everyone has different idea of "stable" from what I have seen.

@ JudgeDredd I bet you can , thats a Sweetass CPU man.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

at least 4 hours of OCCT/prime95 stress test?

Its impossible to prove its memtest stable and so on, but that'll definately weed out most unstable systems.


----------



## Judgedredd (Apr 12, 2009)

well if we post a 3dmark screen shot should prove to be stable i would think


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

Judgedredd said:


> well if we post a 3dmark screen shot should prove to be stable i would think



uhh, hell no. that doesnt qualify as stable in any way.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Edit: just read your post, so 4hrs it is. 
I will update the requirements in order to get "stable" next to your clocks.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> What about 1hr stable of P95, OCCT, Orthos and or AOD stability screenie to qualify as stable?



i was thinking 4 hours, just to prove heat isnt an issue. Water systems can take a fwe hours to heat up, so it needs a few hours to be accurate. Its simple enough any of us can do it, while actually proving the system is stable.

Like we mentioned above - you only need to provide the screeny if you want it certified stable in the listing.


edit: 4 hours is lenient, most sites want 24 hours as proof.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i was thinking 4 hours, just to prove heat isnt an issue. Water systems can take a fwe hours to heat up, so it needs a few hours to be accurate. Its simple enough any of us can do it, while actually proving the system is stable.
> 
> Like we mentioned above - you only need to provide the screeny if you want it certified stable in the listing.



24hrs, that will qualify as 'Mega stable", I should add taht also.
I suppose you will have some better braggin rights if you have a 4ghz certified stable stamp by your name

I should also put "suicide" run next to the non stable runs


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 12, 2009)

Am I in?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080713/fast.jpg
> 
> Am I in?



nah, you can F off to the 5GHz clubhouse


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080713/fast.jpg
> 
> Am I in?



Isn't that a little on the high side?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080713/fast.jpg
> 
> Am I in?



You almost didnt qualify man, Sick OC

I just noticed your Voltage D  1.7V


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nah, you can F off to the 5GHz clubhouse



cpu always frys before i getz there


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> cpu always frys before i getz there





well if you can prove it stable, you can be the 4GHz king.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You almost didnt qualify man, Sick OC
> 
> I just noticed your Voltage D  1.7V


You can't be a pussy when it comes to OCing LOL


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

I assume I can join. 

*Edit:* Look at SysSpecs for 24/7.....I will post a stability test screen once I test it tonight; it has done 26 hours so I know its good to go.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

i was gunna say i thought 1.4v+ was a killer for 45nm, but it seems all your 24/7 clocks are below that.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You can't be a pussy when it comes to OCing LOL



That is true, you also need Balls of steel..

@ Acid88 Thats some sweet Shit, I have a feeling i'm gonna get bumped to the bottom eventually. I need some Intel cpu to toast.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll go and play around and see if I can get some more out of this chip.  


I also replied to you in the Everest thread, sage.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 12, 2009)

I broke my 790i ultra

I'm getting a 790FX GD70 with a AMD 955 ASAP when I get my funds worked out


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I broke my 790i ultra
> 
> I'm getting a 790FX GD70 with a AMD 955 ASAP when I get my funds worked out



i bet an RMA would go great with it painted white.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I broke my 790i ultra
> 
> I'm getting a 790FX GD70 with a AMD 955 ASAP when I get my funds worked out



Thats my next rig also, although i've been eyeing that DFI AM3 board.

I have some nice Samsung HCF8's waiting to get abused, lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i bet an RMA would go great with it painted white.



I broke my RMA the first day I bought it when I forgot to remove the serial numbers and nail polished over them lol

Other wise I would RMA it white LOL


----------



## DavyGT (Apr 12, 2009)

Can I join?
EDIT: DavyGT - I7 920 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

DavyGT said:


> Can I join?
> http://http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff266/DavyGT/42ghzcorei7.jpg



Yeah dude, post up a 4ghz Screenie and paypal me 5$

Well i'm out for the night fellas, Someone better not post up a 4.99GHZ SS and think they can join the club


----------



## meangreen45nm (Apr 12, 2009)

how bout this?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah dude, post up a 4ghz Screenie and paypal me 5$



its an i7 920 at 4200MHz. blurry, but i can just make it out.


----------



## meangreen45nm (Apr 12, 2009)

no it an e7200 @ 4150


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

meangreen45: you havent even posted a pic. i was referring to a post above yours.


----------



## meangreen45nm (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry hang on


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

thats not a bad clock at all off an E72. i didnt realise they could go that high.


----------



## theorw (Apr 12, 2009)

I d run my 6300@4ghz but i am ram limited since i need at least 1200mhz ddr2 to do so...But maybe i ll try this when i find some 1200 sticks on bargain here...My DFI wouldnt have much problem with 571mhz...!!!
Would it?!!?


----------



## meangreen45nm (Apr 12, 2009)

ive had it at 4.8 but it bsod 30 min into prime

ive ran 24 hr on prime with my current clock speed


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

meangreen: please stop double posting. its boring merging them. use the edit button.


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive had my e8400 @ 3.8ghz... but Ive been held back by my POS nb cooler. give it a few weeks boys...

you will be hearing from me...


----------



## theorw (Apr 12, 2009)

morpha said:


> Ive had my e8400 @ 3.8ghz... but Ive been held back by my POS nb cooler. give it a few weeks boys...
> 
> you will be hearing from me...



Put a TT extreme spirit 2 on your mobo.It will drop your temps at least 15 degrees from the current cooler of your mobo.My 975(then) went from ~60 to 40 with that cooler!Its really great!


----------



## MRCL (Apr 12, 2009)

Uuuh, coun't me in. I will provide pics this evening, as I just started work. Got to 4050MHz stable on my E8400 (C0)


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

theorw said:


> Put a TT extreme spirit 2 on your mobo.It will drop your temps at least 15 degrees from the current cooler of your mobo.My 975(then) went from ~60 to 40 with that cooler!Its really great!



WOW i just looked at that cooler.. it is by far one of the more amusing looking nb coolers ive seen. 15deg is quite good though!

My current choice is a Noctua NC-U6 , which has twice as many heatpipes as that one.. and then id stick a little 50mm fan on it if needed.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

morpha said:


> WOW i just looked at that cooler.. it is by far one of the more amusing looking nb coolers ive seen. 15deg is quite good though!
> 
> My current choice is a Noctua NC-U6 , which has twice as many heatpipes as that one.. and then id stick a little 50mm fan on it if needed.



good choice for fan is the 70mm ones from athlon 64 heatsinks. 70x15mm. Decent size, quiet at 7V, thin.


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive got a little 50m * 10mm thick fan I puled off something. I need to change it to 7v though since its a bit noisy. Powerfull little sucker though...

Anyways we are getting a bit off topic..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 12, 2009)

I so want my X3350 to hit 4GHz and im so damn close.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

4.0GHz = easy 

E5200 @ 4.875GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544604

Sorry my screenshots are on the other PC

Q6600 @ 4.545GHz 






I could have used less vcore for that


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 12, 2009)

nice idea , cool thread


----------



## theorw (Apr 12, 2009)

morpha said:


> WOW i just looked at that cooler.. it is by far one of the more amusing looking nb coolers ive seen. 15deg is quite good though!
> 
> My current choice is a Noctua NC-U6 , which has twice as many heatpipes as that one.. and then id stick a little 50mm fan on it if needed.



I know.Its great and very effective and quite too.I used to cool a OC ed 2400 once!Excellent job!Pure cooper!But we get OFFTOPIC...!


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2009)

what the hell . . .







on air, none-the-less - not many can vouch for pulling that off with a quad. 


Once I finally get off my ass and install my HOH setup, I'll take it further.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Well so far I havent seen any single core posts .... 

Enjoy! This is at +.02 volts from stock on an Abit AW9D-Max!!!


----------



## MRCL (Apr 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well so far I havent seen any single core posts ....
> 
> Enjoy! This is at +.02 volts from stock on an Abit AW9D-Max!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24899&stc=1&d=1239538544



I could try my P4, but I'm afraid it will speed up global warming.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well so far I havent seen any single core posts ....




thanks for reminding me : 

Pentium 4HT 524 on air:

http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/hpifast.jpg





MRCL said:


> I could try my P4, but I'm afraid it will speed up global warming.



wuss


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

LMAO ... nice!

Oh here's my e5200 also.






@everyone

I still have that celeron chip, everyone wanna see how it fairs in 3dmark06 with an 8800GTS @ 1080p? xD


----------



## Rock God (Apr 12, 2009)

Uploading mine now.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nearly there. What`s the EXACT occt test to run for "stable" qualification ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

francis511 said:


> Nearly there. What`s the EXACT occt test to run for "stable" qualification ?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24900&stc=1&d=1239540205



IMHO, if you can do Linpack for at least 15mins it SHOULD be 24/7 stable.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> IMHO, if you can do Linpack for at least 15mins it SHOULD be 24/7 stable.





hehe . . . if you can run F@H client for 15min - it's 100% stable with no computational errors.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=454134

There is mine


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

This is mine with the CORSAIR Dominators in.. look at the ram, doesn't event tell you what brand/spec.





Look @ the RED BOX \/





I usually use 4GB when Benching..


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like we have the Quads hitting 4ghz more commonly around here, thats awesome.


List updated, let me know if I missed somebody.



JrRacinFan said:


> Well so far I havent seen any single core posts ....
> 
> Enjoy! This is at +.02 volts from stock on an Abit AW9D-Max!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24899&stc=1&d=1239538544



You have to drop that OC down a couple notches, your in the 5GHZ club. Unless you want me to list it as 4.999GHZ


----------



## Rock God (Apr 12, 2009)

Gonna try for 4.2 soon.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

woot i have the highest clocked quad


----------



## Judgedredd (Apr 12, 2009)

do keep in mind it is easyer to overclock a 775 then a I7

on the I7 Memory controler is in CPU not on motherboard


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

Judgedredd said:


> do keep in mind it is easyer to overclock a 775 then a I7
> 
> on the I7 Memory controler is in CPU not on motherboard



and its harder to clock phenom II than i7 doesn't mean you cant still get a very high clock on both


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,  Here are mine for several different Chips, Iave a great holiday guyzzzz!



#1  =  *E8600  Freq : 4700.21 MHz (470.02 * 10)*


#2  =   *Q9650 Freq : 5013.22 MHz (557.02 * 9)*

#3  =  *i7 - 920 Freq : 4662.81 MHz (222.04 * 21)*


#4  =  *X3380ES  Freq : 5102.29 MHz (537.08 * 9.5)
*


.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 12, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/4009Mhz 8 Hours with  Prime Running.jpg

Here is a stable 4009MHz run with Prime still running after 8 hours.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hi,  Here are mine for several different Quads, I have some for Dualies that i will dig up...
> 
> Have a great holiday guyzzzz!
> 
> ...



Some of your runs are to fast for the 4GHZ club, im not able to input them into the database, I get errors




MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/4009Mhz 8 Hours with  Prime Running.jpg
> 
> Here is a stable 4009MHz run with Prime still running after 8 hours.



Congrats you know have the stable stamp next to your name.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Some of your runs are to fast for the 4GHZ club, im not able to input them into the database, I get errors



So only post he 4g ones?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2009)

Core i7 920 @ 4GHz air occt 4h41min Ha!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

This should be "The 4GHz*+* Club". 






It's not 4GHz but it could very easily be....I will push for closer to 5GHz later today.


----------



## Rock God (Apr 12, 2009)

lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You have to drop that OC down a couple notches, your in the 5GHZ club. Unless you want me to list it as 4.999GHZ



Works buy me.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hoss331 - Q9650 @ 4.96 GHZ, validation below


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage, heres some work for you 


i7 at 4.4 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503214

Phenom II at 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530713


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

i know I have not ran any stability tests on my overclock on the i7, but here is a shot of real temp open for 18 hours while crunching.  This setup has already crunched over 120 hours like this.  Not saying for you to add stable next to my entry, but its just for the records.






here is a shot of my WCG results, over 150 hours already


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Hoss331 - Q9650 @ 4.96 GHZ, validation below



Looks like you got the top spot man, its gonna be a battle for that top spot.




Chicken Patty said:


> 3dsage, heres some work for you
> 
> 
> i7 at 4.4 GHz
> ...



Good stuff man, IDK does crunching put the same streess on the system as stability tests. Thats seems stable to me.
18hrs Crunch Stable 
I bet once you get that 940 under water you'll get at least another 100mhz out of her.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Looks like you got the top spot man, its gonna be a battle for that top spot.
> 
> 
> I agree with that.  Great overclock Hoss
> ...



well its been crunching like that for 150+ hours, not just 18.  However I dont think it should be called stable, its not fair for the ones that actually ran a stability test.  But yeah it is super stable though.

As far as the 940, yeah im sure.  My temps have dropped a lot on air, I guess the thermal compound has settled in.  Just havent had the time to mess with it as much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

the fun thing will be trying to get members to join the 6ghz club   I know about two people, one of them is giorgos.  imagine that.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's my Presc(h)ot:







I don't have a shot of my Q9650 handy, but I'll have one in the weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

good job yukikaze.  thats the one I updated like 4 times in my wprime thread, but for some reason it was just an imaginary update 

 good job


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job yukikaze.  thats the one I updated like 4 times in my wprime thread, but for some reason it was just an imaginary update
> 
> good job



Yeah, that's the same one. Out of all my rigs it is my favorite for sheer style, despite being slower than any of the other ones, including my laptop...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Yeah, that's the same one. Out of all my rigs it is my favorite for sheer style, despite being slower than any of the other ones, including my laptop...



its impressive that that CPU can do that.  And they go a lot higher too with proper cooling!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the fun thing will be trying to get members to join the 6ghz club   I know about two people, one of them is giorgos.  imagine that.



 That list will be damn short, and included in taht club should be the number of dead cpu's it took to get there

@Yukikaze are those runs done on Air man? that a hell of an OC
Also whats the model on that P4? idk know what to put next to it, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 12, 2009)

Heres mine,


E6750 at 4ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres mine,
> 
> 
> E6750 at 4ghz
> ...



Thats dead on 4GHZ


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its impressive that that CPU can do that.  And they go a lot higher too with proper cooling!



Yeah, still slow as heck though by today's standards 



3dsage said:


> @Yukikaze are those runs done on Air man? that a hell of an OC
> Also whats the model on that P4? idk know what to put next to it, lol.



Yep, this is on air. It loads at 55-56c with ambient in the low 20s. I have a Ninja II with a pair of Thermaltake Cyclo 120mms (The ones with the varying pattern red leds). It is quite loud, but who cares 

It has no model number, the sSpec is SL8JZ. This is a Socket 478 CPU, btw.
Here is the link to the Intel site:
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8JZ

I love the damned thing to death. I even got CL2-2-2-5 RAM for it....


----------



## v12dock (Apr 12, 2009)

v12dock P4@4.1ghz


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 12, 2009)

Q9550@4.25 GHZ in Antec 900 case. Air cooled.



System specs verification with CPUZ and GPUZ.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545184

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fcwhx/


----------



## r9 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Good stuff fellas

@r9 damn you an Fatguy got some crazy clocking E5200's.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 12, 2009)

for sure on that, i had no idea those low-mid cpus could clock so dam high, those are like 80%+overclocks from stock. lol i manage a 25% oc haha


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Looks like you got the top spot man, its gonna be a battle for that top spot.



that shit is going down i'm putting a 4.99999ghz shot up somehow


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

I found it 3dsage!!! 

Check out one of my older posts!!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1188482&postcount=122

@3dsage

Yah their e5200's are crazy!!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

cdawall phenom X3 720BE@4.062ghz








i have 2 more of those to test so that probably wont be my best X3 score


----------



## technicks (Apr 12, 2009)

Count me in. I'm on 1.3625v for the cpu and 1.6v for the nb.
This board needs some serious voltage to run near stable. 

I'm thinking about getting another HD 4870 1Gb in a month or two or sell this board and get a board that lets me oc ths chip better then this one, and stick with a single card since there are not many games atm that i play on the pc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Can you unlock em cdawall?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 12, 2009)

I love it a nice tuning challange, not the highest but the closest to the mark......


----------



## meangreen45nm (Apr 12, 2009)

hey 3dsage my clock speed is 4150.13 not 4125




Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Can you unlock em cdawall?



second 2 that i have now should i just need the BIOS for my mobo the 1001 BIOS needed for my 955BE to work correctly wont unlock anything


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

Q9650
*Freq : 4904.98 MHz (545 * 9)*

LINK


----------



## technicks (Apr 13, 2009)

^ Sweet.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 13, 2009)

go ahead and add me 



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545727


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 13, 2009)

Am I in?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> that shit is going down i'm putting a 4.99999ghz shot up somehow


I would love to see that



JrRacinFan said:


> I found it 3dsage!!!
> 
> Check out one of my older posts!!!!
> 
> ...



They clock like hell man.



SystemViper said:


> I love it a nice tuning challange, not the highest but the closest to the mark......



We need a 5GHZ club for some of your runs dude


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> that shit is going down i'm putting a 4.99999ghz shot up somehow



go for it man, here shortly I plan on taking it down myself


----------



## meangreen45nm (Apr 13, 2009)

meangreen- C2D E7200 @ 4251.01


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2009)

I gots knocked down to 4ths damn lol


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2009)

Update . 4 ghz stable


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

francis511 said:


> Update . 4 ghz stable



20 minutes isnt enough to be considered stable


----------



## r9 (Apr 13, 2009)

@fatguy1992 at voltage and with what cooling did you did that run ? And I hate you. .


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2009)

I took the screen capture with 20 mins. to GO. Didn`t think that would be important...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

francis511 said:


> I took the screen capture with 20 mins. to GO. Didn`t think that would be important...



oh my bad.

It looked like you had it at 20 minutes from the start, didnt realise it was a countdown!
You can clearly see "custom" time of 4 hours is in use, thats my bad.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ohhh can I join  this club too?






Got some downloads on the go at the moment, but when they are done I'm going to shoot for 4.3 ghz.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh my bad.
> 
> It looked like you had it at 20 minutes from the start, didnt realise it was a countdown!
> You can clearly see "custom" time of 4 hours is in use, thats my bad.



S`ok , but am I in ??????


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

francis511 said:


> S`ok , but am I in ??????



i'm not the one in charge, but i dont see why not. its several hours worth of stability.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

More to come.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Most I can do today....gaming will take my time later so I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 13, 2009)

i didn't try going higher on either

e7200 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=436124

q6600 i know they're different but still ..






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518669


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2009)

cdawall celeron D 351@4080 1.41v








had it to 4.2ghz but cant find the SS of it


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 13, 2009)

add me


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice Clocking guys, we need more silicon toasting though the dual core have a gap that need to be filled nobody has clocked Between 4.3 and 4.6GHZ yet




aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/550fsb 3.jpg
> 
> 
> Most I can do today....gaming will take my time later so I'll give it another go tomorrow.


You got the top spot bro, closing in on that 4.999GHZ


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 14, 2009)

Woot 4.0Ghz club!  Just posted this 4.088GHz from my newest i7 build:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544222


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

@ 3dsage, I'll give that a shot when I'm done downloading my bits and bobs!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Woot 4.0Ghz club!  Just posted this 4.088GHz from my newest i7 build:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544222



Congrats man


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh and if you figure out to use the Tables function it will help organize your list and allow others to sort by the different categories.

I'm surprised to see so many 4.0+ Overclocks


----------



## human_error (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm, i'll repost a screenie for a bench run i ran a while ago, i'm replacing and upgrading my whole WC setup tomorrow when my parts arrive, so i'll work my way up the charts after that 







Am i in? 

p.s. that's fully stable, i'm running it 24/7 at 3.7ghz at 1.28v so i'm sure i can push a lot higher than just 4 with 1.4v


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Can I join please, managed to get 4 GHz on my Q6600 today, al be it on some rather uncomfortable voltage:


----------



## technicks (Apr 14, 2009)

3dsage. You misspelled my name in the list.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2009)

i7 920 @ 4.4ghz...








e8600 @ 4.8ghz...








e8500 @ 4.9ghz...








qx9650 @ 4.8ghz...


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Damn fit! Nice over clocks.

Guys I did try to get higher, I put all my voltages @suicide levels ( CPU limit is 1.61 though everything else was 2.0!) and I could not for the life of me get past this.






Still that's 25 mhz more, that puts me up a place or two which is always nice


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

What do you mean CPU limit is 1.61?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

CPU Voltage will not go past 1.6125 ( even though limit is 1.7 with the jumpers on) if I try to after the " press delete to enter bios" screen a warning message comes up that the voltages are to high and it will take me back to the bios setup screen.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

You sure? I can go upto 1.60125v, then anything beyond that, I get a CPU overvoltage error, all I have to do is press F1 and it carries on booting


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm really?

I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2009)

Does your board have the jumpers like on my p5q-e,to make the ram and cpu voltages go higher?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Alex! Due to my habit of holding delete whilst I over clock due to my dodgy bios I was missing the f1 to continue bit XD

*4.2ghz*





Stupid high voltages though, WILL not go higher with this CPU cooler.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 14, 2009)

here is mine 4.5Ghz 

View attachment 24999

my E7200 4.0Ghz ----- 8 hour prime stable










4.3Ghz Pentium D 820


----------



## crtecha (Apr 14, 2009)

oooo i wanna throw my PD820 in here too 






I dont have the PC anymore soo I cant show teh validated SS.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

@ Human Error and Alexp99 as long your over 4GHZ your in the Crew man

@ technicks fixed it man sorry bout that, Jeez your so picky man ..lol

@Fitseries3 Damn man those are some sweet clocks on some nice Cpus I wish a QX9650 would land on my lap.

@pantherx12 Good stuff man, you squeezed some more MHZ out of her.

@ Freakshow and Crtecha your P4D's are up on the list.

TPU got tons of Overclockers, its crazy The list is growing like mad


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

# cdawall - Cele D 351 @ 4.071 GHZ

this is a single core chip


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> # cdawall - Cele D 351 @ 4.071 GHZ
> 
> this is a single core chip



That wasnt my fault


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> That wasnt my fault



rofl i never said it was


----------



## freakshow (Apr 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> @ Human Error and Alexp99 as long your over 4GHZ your in the Crew man
> 
> @ technicks fixed it man sorry bout that, Jeez your so picky man ..lol
> 
> ...



did u forget my i7 920 4.5ghz?


----------



## Rock God (Apr 15, 2009)

4.2GHz tomorrow for me. Might as well try another 200MHz. Lol.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 15, 2009)

When my DFI board gets back, ima be the first AMD PII non-BE to be part of teh club. ;-)


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 15, 2009)

@3dsage
Just a suggestion, but if you don't mind, I think you can modify all the results like this:

21. alexp999 - C2Q Q6600 @ 4.005 GHz 3DMark

So, people can jump straight to the post to see the screenshots and stuffs. Better do it early ..


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 15, 2009)

This is my old Q9550 if you want to add it. Hoss331 - C2Q Q9550 @ 4.302 GHZ


----------



## boredgunner (Apr 15, 2009)

Got here recently.  Hours stable in IntelBurnTest.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541408

Done on an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 PRO which I got for $20 and an XFX 680i LT motherboard.  Now it is being cooled by an iBuyPower IBP-Z001 water cooler.  Not has high as some of you guys though...


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

built out my pd820 again started clocking last night.  Im coming for ya freakshow .  My goal is 4.5ghz.  I gotta pick up a aftermarket cooler and i should be straight.

specs right now.
asus p5ld2
Pentium D 820
Kingston 512x4
antec psu 
asus en6200


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm on the run for 4050mhz stable. 90min of prime95 running without errors until now.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

MRCL - C2D E8400 @ 4.05GHZ *(STABLE 4HRS P95)*


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

can I be the person who everyone will envy when I start the 5GHz club for AMD's?  lmao


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

dude i need some better coolin real fast I think ill pick up a decent aftermarket cooler this weekend


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

yea.. how much you looking to spend?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

my limit is 300 for water cooling.  As you can see im on air right now and its not cutting it.  I need a new board before anything I think


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice background MRCL


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

It's not necessasarily your board.. the 9950's don't clock a hell of a lot; no where near as much as the new PII's.. A 790FX or 790GX board and a 940BE would give you about a 15% difference in performance. The Asus M4 boards are nice, and when paired with Corsair, they sail smoothly. If you're gaming, consider the 9800GTX+ or Radeon 4850 or so if you're gaming on a 19". As for water cooling, there are endless possibilities. I spent around $300 or so just for my cpu.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2009)

Scrizz - q6600 @4.104GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547284


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Can I join? Sorry for the picture, its the only verification I have without going back in the bios, im lazy 

kyle2020 - Q6600 @ 4.05Ghz


----------



## radaja (Apr 15, 2009)

may i please join?well heres mine
radaja - E3110 @ 4500GHz


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 16, 2009)

freakshow said:


> did u forget my i7 920 4.5ghz?


Added for you man 



Flyordie said:


> When my DFI board gets back, ima be the first AMD PII non-BE to be part of teh club. ;-)



I've been waiting for some more PII's to get on that board, It be cool to see a non be though GL 



crtecha said:


> my limit is 300 for water cooling.  As you can see im on air right now and its not cutting it.  I need a new board before anything I think



Dude I hit 3.45 GHZ with the cpu on Air man, I know if you get it under water with the right setup. I could see it hitting 3.6 - 3.7GHZ.
I was running it all day @ 3.3GHZ.

Updated runs, awesome numbers. Theres so many quads over 4GHZ around here, Nasty Processing power.



kid41212003 said:


> @3dsage
> Just a suggestion, but if you don't mind, I think you can modify all the results like this:
> 
> 21. alexp999 - C2Q Q6600 @ 4.005 GHz 3DMark
> ...



I'm definately gonna do something with the list over tha weekend. Also thinking of adding wat cooling was done for the runs along with the link to the clocks.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

my latest brew ha


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

I got 4.94GHz on my E8500 






I would have gotten higher if my boards didn't die.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Added for you man



thx man


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

you must be on water for those voltages?

edit: ima try 4.4 ill be BACK


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> my latest brew ha
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090415/4.3ghz cpuz.jpg



Nice man, its good to see you on the list



fatguy1992 said:


> I got 4.94GHz on my E8500
> 
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7727/494ghzsp1m.jpg
> 
> I would have gotten higher if my boards didn't die.



Nice dude! 15mhz away From Acid's run. To bad your board die though, WHat happened to much Voltage?



freakshow said:


> thx man


NP


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope, a E8600 I borrow off a friend killed it   Yeah a CPU killed a mobo.  It killed my UD3P and UD3R, at first I thought the UD3P died, but no it was killed lol.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

another tweak ha


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nope, a E8600 I borrow off a friend killed it   Yeah a CPU killed a mobo.  It killed my UD3P and UD3R, at first I thought the UD3P died, but no it was killed lol.


The cpu wanted out of its overvolted, overclocked, phase cooled miserable life

@ Lucasweir, nice jump


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

got another surprise for ya

on AIR!






do you think 1.48ish Vcore would kill this chip on air my temps are like 60 load 38 idle


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> got another surprise for ya
> 
> on AIR!
> 
> ...



Good stuff man moving on up
I see you got another DFI board board, you got hooked right?

TBH I dont really know bout that cpu, but I threw more v's at an E6300 before. Just for quick suicide runs and benching


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547273


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 16, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547273



You just leaped 10 spots up, Good Shit


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> do you think 1.48ish Vcore would kill this chip on air my temps are like 60 load 38 idle



Shouldnt be a problem if all your wanting is a SS, your not really going to be loading it. I was using that voltage on mine to wprime at 4.9 on air with no problems.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

i loved dfi senice the last board you traded me i love OCing! whoo

the dfi x48 ddr3 rapes


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 17, 2009)

damn - I'm still holdin the tops for 1x core?!  

Where are all'y'all P4 super-clockers at!


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just got this chip.  Anyone know the deal with cpuz rejecting dumps lately. Ive noticed several poeple having rejected dumps and I tried this chip today at 4.3ghz, 4.99 and 5.07, which said rejected on all.  






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548621


----------



## moogle (Apr 18, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Just got this chip.  Anyone know the deal with cpuz rejecting dumps lately. Ive noticed several poeple having rejected dumps and I tried this chip today at 4.3ghz, 4.99 and 5.07, which said rejected on all.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/NewBitmapImage5-1.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548621



Could be if you're using Windows 7 as your OS to generate the CPU validation file.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 18, 2009)

No im still on vista64.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 18, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Just got this chip.  Anyone know the deal with cpuz rejecting dumps lately. Ive noticed several poeple having rejected dumps and I tried this chip today at 4.3ghz, 4.99 and 5.07, which said rejected on all.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/NewBitmapImage5-1.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548621



Same with me, wont accept a dump...tried on all my rigs and it keeps giving me an error code.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 18, 2009)

Somebody needs to get on there job and fix that shit.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 18, 2009)

Asylum-C2D E8600 @ 5.02 Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

i had plenty of rejected dumps, its ridiculous.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i had plenty of rejected dumps, its ridiculous.



everyone even k|ngp|n is getting his stuff rejected


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> everyone even k|ngp|n is getting his stuff rejected



now that all of the sudden makes our validations valid


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

^^^


----------



## DavyGT (Apr 18, 2009)

Just updating my entry: 
DavyGT Core I7920 @ 4.305 GHZ


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

update


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 18, 2009)

Why the hell not add my 2 E0 e8500's:

Q822A553 E0 E8500 4.4ghz @ 1.328v and 4.5ghz @ 1.36v stable on air









Q822A549 E8500 4.5ghz @ 1.304v air TRUE


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's a pic of my Q9650. Orthos running since I bumped it up a few FSBs higher (about 2mhz, heh) and I am retesting stability.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

under 1.3v, great work and great CPU


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> under 1.3v, great work and great CPU



Unfortunately, the board absolutely refuses to boot at anything above 448FSB.

Gonna have to tweak the heck out of it if I want to go higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Unfortunately, the board absolutely refuses to boot at anything above 448FSB.
> 
> Gonna have to tweak the heck out of it if I want to go higher.



maybe you need to add some juice to the board.  Tweak some voltages, be careful though!


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe you need to add some juice to the board.  Tweak some voltages, be careful though!



I already gave the NB extra juice, but it is starting to get hot under load. I got an Antec SpotCool fan I can direct at the NB/SB area. When I install it, I'll try pushing higher with more juice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I already gave the NB extra juice, but it is starting to get hot under load. I got an Antec SpotCool fan I can direct at the NB/SB area. When I install it, I'll try pushing higher with more juice.



that should help keeping the NB alot cooler thus giving you the ability to give it some juice.  GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

What's the safe limits for the P45 as far as NB and SB voltages go ?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 18, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Just got this chip.  Anyone know the deal with cpuz rejecting dumps lately. Ive noticed several poeple having rejected dumps and I tried this chip today at 4.3ghz, 4.99 and 5.07, which said rejected on all.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/NewBitmapImage5-1.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548621



Thats how it is man, I couldnt get any overclocks valid with my 720 past 3.9GHZ. Its garbage, that why when I see a rejected CPUZ. I consider it legit.

BTW dude your holding the top 2 spots, you almost hit that 4.999GHZ marker amazing



Asylum said:


> Asylum-C2D E8600 @ 5.02 Ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090417/Capture.jpg



Get out here this is for 4GHZ clocks, you belong in the other club
 Nice Clocks man



erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/wprime45.jpg



Good stuff erocker, now post up some of your 720BE 4GHZ clocks, I know you have some


Updated all the runs, Good stuff guys the list is getting long, and its only been a week.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Gave it all the voltage in the world, nope. My board won't do 450fsb with this quad.

Time to consider the X48.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Gave it all the voltage in the world, nope. My board won't do 450fsb with this quad.
> 
> Time to consider the X48.



what x48 boards do you have in mind?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what x48 boards do you have in mind?



DFI DK X48 TR2S. I love DFI boards and they are priced well here.

But that will wait. 4Ghz is way more than I use for anything anyways, and I got my AMD rig to mod up first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> DFI DK X48 TR2S. I love DFI boards and they are priced well here.
> 
> But that will wait. 4Ghz is way more than I use for anything anyways, and I got my AMD rig to mod up first.



I was going to say if you havent thought about DFI, consider it.  Great boards.

What does your AMD rig consist of ?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> DFI DK X48 TR2S. I love DFI boards and they are priced well here.
> 
> But that will wait. 4Ghz is way more than I use for anything anyways, and I got my AMD rig to mod up first.



Hey dude I seen that you have a Q6700. I got an awesome deal for one, I just dont know how high they seem to stablilise at.

 what have you gotten yours up to? Highest overclock and highest stable? Also what Voltages did you use?

Thanks man


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was going to say if you havent thought about DFI, consider it.  Great boards.
> 
> What does your AMD rig consist of ?



I know they got great boards, I am currently running one (JR P45 TR2S) and I love it to death, hence why I am not in a hurry to replace it (Although I'd just stick it in my Q6700 rig, so it isn't a serious loss anyway) and 4Ghz is more than enough anyways.

The AMD is probably going to be a DFI LanParty JR 790GX M2RS and a Phenom II x4 940. The case is small, so I need mATX for a mobo. I also need a good cooler which is under 14cm tall.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I know they got great boards, I am currently running one (JR P45 TR2S) and I love it to death, hence why I am not in a hurry to replace it (Although I'd just stick it in my Q6700 rig, so it isn't a serious loss anyway) and 4Ghz is more than enough anyways.
> 
> The AMD is probably going to be a DFI LanParty JR 790GX M2RS and a Phenom II x4 940. The case is small, so I need mATX for a mobo. I also need a good cooler which is under 14cm tall.



thats the same setup I have.  same board same CPU.  You'll love the combo, they perform good together and the board is very nice.  THe layout is really really good.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey dude I seen that you have a Q6700. I got an awesome deal for one, I just dont know how high they seem to stablilise at.
> 
> what have you gotten yours up to? Highest overclock and highest stable? Also what Voltages did you use?
> 
> Thanks man



It sits on a mediocre board. I am also running it in a passively cooled system with a fanless IFX-14 (except two 500rpm 120mm case fans) along with a passively cooled 9600GT, so I can't really try too high. It runs 2.85Ghz at stock volts with said cooling. I haven't tried to push it at all.

Mine was also a steal, I didn't really need it, but the price was too good to pass up. Now the only things which I got and don't have four cores are my nostalgic P4 and my laptop.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats the same setup I have.  same board same CPU.  You'll love the combo, they perform good together and the board is very nice.  THe layout is really really good.



Good to hear! 

I sold a shitload of spares to be able to afford that 940 without my conscience telling me I got too much crap (Sold: HD3650 AGP, E1200, E2200, E5200, P5KPL-CM Mobo and some more minor things. Still got a P4 I built from spares I am trying to sell. If it sells, the DFI mobo is definitely headed my way). I put the stuff up on sale, and it was gone in two days - So I changed the planned CPU from an X3 720 to the X4 940.

Here's the case I got planned for it, btw:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90775


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> It sits on a mediocre board. I am also running it in a passively cooled system with a fanless IFX-14 (except two 500rpm 120mm case fans) along with a passively cooled 9600GT, so I can't really try too high. It runs 2.85Ghz at stock volts with said cooling. I haven't tried to push it at all.
> 
> Mine was also a steal, I didn't really need it, but the price was too good to pass up. Now the only things which I got and don't have two cores are my nostalgic P4 and my laptop.



Alright then, well why would you not clock that thing it was made for that.

 Yea I really dont need it either but its a steal, I probably gonna pick it up then.It will be My first Intel Quad venture, im gonna pair it with a Rampage Extreme if I do get it. Hopefully 4.5GHZ is in those Quads, well at least for suicide runs


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Alright then, well why would you not clock that thing it was made for that.
> 
> Yea I really dont need it either but its a steal, I probably gonna pick it up then.It will be My first Intel Quad venture, im gonna pair it with a Rampage Extreme if I do get it. Hopefully 4.5GHZ is in those Quads, well at least for suicide runs



I don't want to replace the case fans and attach fans to the cooler - too much fuss for something I won't keep running at those settings. That PC is my HTPC and is completely inaudible from 50cm away. I don't want to ruin that, and even if I clock it to heck, I'll revert back to the silent config afterwards, so it seems kinda like a waste of time to do it just to clock it.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I don't want to replace the case fans and attach fans to the cooler - too much fuss for something I won't keep running at those settings. That PC is my HTPC and is completely inaudible from 50cm away. I don't want to ruin that, and even if I clock it to heck, I'll revert back to the silent config afterwards, so it seems kinda like a waste of time to do it just to clock it.



Thats cool man, i'll remember that when you need on of your runs updated

My pc is loud ATM, I have 1x90mm fan, 2x80mm fans @ full tilt, and 2x120 Thermaltake 12025A-1b1S fans running @ 2K Rpm's(36db's each) and its pretty damn loud in my room. Especially since I have no case


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 18, 2009)

ive got a q9650 coming my way with an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro. im defin going for the 4ghz mark on a decent asus board. how do you guys recommend i go about this. also, to the OP, you should add whether they made 4+ ghz on air or water or some other method.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

yukikaze that should be an interesting build bro.  and looks like you really wanted the 940, thats a shit load of stuff you got rid off man.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yukikaze that should be an interesting build bro.  and looks like you really wanted the 940, thats a shit load of stuff you got rid off man.



Yeah. I haven't had an AMD build in ages, and those Phenom IIs are quite neat. I also have most of the things for it on hand (RAM, HDD, etc) so I am missing a board and a CPU for that build.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats cool man, i'll remember that when you need on of your runs updated
> 
> My pc is loud ATM, I have 1x90mm fan, 2x80mm fans @ full tilt, and 2x120 Thermaltake 12025A-1b1S fans running @ 2K Rpm's(36db's each) and its pretty damn loud in my room. Especially since I have no case



My Q9650 rig is a windtunnel. I have 2x140mm, 4x120mm, 2x120mm on the u120x on the CPU, 1x135mm in my PSU and the damned loud HD4870X2 cooler.

It is noisy. Usually I don't mind noise, but I really like the silent box for HTPC use.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive got a q9650 coming my way with an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro. im defin going for the 4ghz mark on a decent asus board. how do you guys recommend i go about this. also, to the OP, you should add whether they made 4+ ghz on air or water or some other method.



Yup im definately gonna do that



Yukikaze said:


> My Q9650 rig is a windtunnel. I have 2x140mm, 4x120mm, 2x120mm on the u120x on the CPU, 1x135mm in my PSU and the damned loud HD4870X2 cooler.
> 
> It is noisy. Usually I don't mind noise, but I really like the silent box for HTPC use.



Wow that is alot of air been moved around

I just use 2x80 for my Micro II Rad, and the TT 2x120's for the Black Ice GTS 240, and the 90mm sitting on my 8800gt's VRM.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Wow that is alot of air been moved around



That's the Nzxt Tempest for ya


----------



## Inioch (Apr 18, 2009)

Inioch - E8500 C0 @ 4005

And Tempest FTW


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 18, 2009)

Tempest here also  




3dsage said:


> Yup im definately gonna do that.




If you plan to add the cooling, mine are done on air, S1283.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 18, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Tempest here also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could I inquire as to the settings on the motherboard ? We don't have the same mobo, but you're also running a P45, so I might be able to learn something as to why my mobo won't get me past 450 on the FSB.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 18, 2009)

What settings are you looking for? voltages?  My 24/7 settings for the Q9650 at 482*9 are 1.328vc, 1.50pll, 1.28vvt, 1.30nb, with the cpu refer./GTL set at about ~65% and the nb/mch refer/GTL set to about the ~66-67%. These settings are P95 blend stable for 10+ hours. My Q9650 is a low vid 1.15 chip so yours may not work with these voltages. Also your board itself may be limited, my P5Q Dlx will only go to a little over 500fsb but the UD3P has gone to 550fsb.

edit 
these are my complete settings for the UD3P 

```
******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******
 
Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 3.8GHz............................[ 482 x 9.0]
 
******Clock Chip Control******
 
CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 482      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]
 
******Advanced Clock Control******
 
CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
 
******DRAM Performance Control******
 
Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1157     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]
 
CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 6       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]
 
******Advanced Timing Control******
 
tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2T      ]
 
******Channel A Timing Settings******     
 
Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Enabled ]
 
******Channel A Driving Settings****** 
 
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
 
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
 
******Channel B Timing Settings******     
 
Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Enabled ]
 
******Channel B Driving Settings****** 
 
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
 
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
 
******Motherboard Voltage Control******
 
Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15    ]...................[ 1.36875 ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.280   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.835   ]
 
MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.300   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.850   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ 1.110   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.100   ]
 
DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.220   ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ 1.110   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 1.110   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 1.110   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******
 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]
```


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 18, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Just got this chip.  Anyone know the deal with cpuz rejecting dumps lately. Ive noticed several poeple having rejected dumps and I tried this chip today at 4.3ghz, 4.99 and 5.07, which said rejected on all.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/NewBitmapImage5-1.jpg
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548621



Hey that looks like my old chip,  that chip smokes, i wish i still had it, best of luck with it.
Not sure on the cpuZ rejects, it always registered, i think i took it up to 5.12 Ghz or something like that....

nice runz, plus you got the right board for it!~
UD3P rocks!

HERE is the CPUz with it...


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep, the guy said it was your old chip. It seems cpuz has been rejecting alot of people lately, so im not to worried about it. It doesnt matter if I post the dump manually or online with high clocks or low clocks, all rejected. :shadedshu


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> uhh, hell no. that doesnt qualify as stable in any way.




WHAT?? you mean this doesn't qualify??? smirk...qualify as stable that is not for this thread...I just noticed the other line from mussels...guess I can f off to the 5 ghz club too

dalekdukesboy/e8600/5.018 ghz/true 120 extreme


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 18, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Yep, the guy said it was your old chip. It seems cpuz has been rejecting alot of people lately, so im not to worried about it. It doesnt matter if I post the dump manually or online with high clocks or low clocks, all rejected. :shadedshu



Man you got a great combo there, i wanted that chip back to put it on the phaze,
but i couldn't afford it at the time.

keep us posted as to you rocking with it


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 19, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive got a q9650 coming my way with an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro. im defin going for the 4ghz mark on a decent asus board. how do you guys recommend i go about this. also, to the OP, *you should add whether they made 4+ ghz on air or water or some other method*.



agreed - 4GHz on AIR is a feat of voodoo, 4GHz on liquid is skill, 4GHz on DICE is easy 


As to hittin the 4g mark - what kind of ASUS board you plan on getting?

Be warned, ASUS boards are overly notorious for vdroop, and you tend to have to run somewhat higher voltage settings than others with different branded mobos.

But - they make up for it with their BIOS features, and damn stable boards.  Personally, I'd recommend an ASUS top-tier board . . . but they all run over $300 USD.



I'd recommend, first, to work on getting the BUS up there - keep edging the multi down until you have a BUS that you'd need to run 4G . . . if, for example, you need a BUS speed of 425 to run 4G at the CPU's highest multiplier, work it slowly up to 425 while keeping the CPU clock low . . . once you can get the SYS stable with that BUS speed, it's a lot easier to raise the multi, then raise the vcore, stress test - readjust any other voltages if need by - raise the multi again, etc.

Also, if you've never messed with GTL settings before - I'd recommend researching them, and how it affects the system . . . CPU and NSB GTL settings made a world of difference in getting this Q6600 stable at 4G on air . . . the only thing that brought my achievement down were the insane core temps I was running under load . . . this Z9700 just doesn't have the ability to dissipate that kind of heat output.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

good info IR


----------



## Josh81 (Apr 19, 2009)

hello there 

still using my AC 7 until xigmatek arrives

can't wait to see temps when it comes

1.248 voltage full load, 1.264 voltage idle


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 19, 2009)

Updated runs, also changed format.

Can you guys please post your results in this format

*Username  | CPU | SPEED | Cooling*

* 3DSAGE | PII 720 B.E | 4.007GHZ | AIR AC XTREME |*

Remarks is reserved for my comments, lol.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 19, 2009)

My cooling is the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with 2x Scythe 120mm fans.

Yukikaze| Q9650 | 4.028GHZ | Ultra 120 Extreme |


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty | PII 940 BE | 4.002 GHz | Zalman 9000
Chicken Patty | Core i7 920 | 4.397 GHz GHz | Water Cooled


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

Inioch | E8500 C0 | 4.006 GHz | Noctua C12P

Stable Enough in my books.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 19, 2009)

updated last post with my info, post #223 hopefully now it's up to snuff for the c2d list.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 19, 2009)

3dsage, I think you made an error on my P4 result. While I love the first place, I only achieved 4204Mhz with it. I think you switched the results around.

Anyway:

Yukikaze | P4 HT 3Ghz | 4204Mhz | Ninja II


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 19, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> updated last post with my info, post #223 hopefully now it's up to snuff for the c2d list.



Nice run man
But its to damn fast for the 4GHZ club, so get out of here and go to Damulta Club

Try to clock it down to 4.9***GHZ and your in.

@Yukikaze I fixed your run man, IDK how they got switched.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 19, 2009)

isn't that a form of discrimination!?  lol...I never thought I'd be told something was TOO fast in reference to a pc...alright I still think I technically should be posted for I thought you just needed more than 4 not necessarily less than 5 or anything...but I do have this which you can replace it with...oh btw I already posted my run to the 5+ club, just did it like 10 seconds ago I just found the club existed. 

dalekdukesboy/e8600/4.991 ghz/true 120 extreme


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

@ 3dsage ,  nice grids you got on the first page now.... Top Notch!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> @ 3dsage ,  nice grids you got on the first page now.... Top Notch!



Cool man, thanks. I figured you guys are busting balls getting these clocks. Its well deserved


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah 3D nice revamp on the table.  I need to put up a nice 4.5Ghz screen shot with CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Cough* Can someone direct me to the 2Ghz Club?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 28, 2009)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> *Cough* Can someone direct me to the 2Ghz Club?


 
Dude, just post two 2GHZ cpu screenshots side by side and i'll put you on the list.

Hopefully my upcoming X3220 will do 4GHZ, so I can get it on the list.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 28, 2009)

hey . . . what happened to my single-core standing?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1317073&postcount=52


Intel Pentium 4HT 524  @ 4.596 (4.6GHz) on AIR


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 28, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> hey . . . what happened to my single-core standing?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1317073&postcount=52
> 
> ...



Hell yeah beastly overclock on air.
I will update right now


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hell yeah beastly overclock on air.
> I will update right now



thanks!

while you're at it - that 4.050GHz OC on my Q6600 . . . that was on AIR, too


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

hey my 945ES clock was done on DICE

and here is another quad with DICE

cdawall | Phenom II X4 955 | 4.725ghz | DICE


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hey my 945ES clock was done on DICE
> 
> and here is another quad with DICE
> 
> ...



I was waiting for that.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah just noticed the grid, nice!

My 4.2 ghz run was on air by the way, Artic Freezer 7 pro.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 28, 2009)

Picked up my new E8400 today. Lets see how the E0 stepping performs against the current C0 I have in the rig now.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

my runs were on Air aswell Xigmatek S1283

and very nice update on the grid


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 28, 2009)

actually since you mention  scores being posted...I posted a 4.99 or so overclock on my e8600 and it never got up there


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 28, 2009)

oh, and if you want AIR cooler types for my OCs:


Pentium 4HT - Zalman 9500

Q6600 - Zalman 9700


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I was waiting for that.



i pushed 5 on it but no SS's


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i pushed 5 on it but no SS's


I dont believe you man
When you gonna run it on DICE again? Next time have a camera an just take a flick of the screen.


MRCL said:


> Picked up my new E8400 today. Lets see how the E0 stepping performs against the current C0 I have in the rig now.


 They clock alot better dont they?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I dont believe you man
> When you gonna run it on DICE again? Next time have a camera an just take a flick of the screen.
> 
> They clock alot better dont they?



oh i plan on it i'm waiting on my pot to be shipped in before i do another run i dont like freaksaviors pot


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey sage, I saw your grid on the first page and I have to say, well done. 

I see you have a section for the cooling used on for the runs...mine was a Xiggy HDT1283 with two Kaze-Jyuni 110cfm fans in push/pull.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

single core run here

cdawall | P4 640 | 4.608ghz | DICE |


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

KILL IT CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MORE VOLTS!!!!!!! 

Not bad for an old P4.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> oh i plan on it i'm waiting on my pot to be shipped in before i do another run i dont like freaksaviors pot



 Get it up to 5.5GHZ next time.



aCid888* said:


> Hey sage, I saw your grid on the first page and I have to say, well done.
> 
> I see you have a section for the cooling used on for the runs...mine was a Xiggy HDT1283 with two Kaze-Jyuni 110cfm fans in push/pull.



Thanks ACid, it was looking to jumbled up I had to fix it up

I thought the cooling would be cool to see what everyone is using to clock their Rigs.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> KILL IT CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MORE VOLTS!!!!!!!
> 
> Not bad for an old P4.



went up to 2v (well 1.9v after vdroop) and it didn't clock any higher might give it another go when i have more DICE



and the single cores are sooo close to each other lol


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

only an AVR347


----------



## i43 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey  4ghz Clubbers  
can i? knock to 4GHZ club door with my 24/7 ''crunching'' WCG stable machines ?

_anyway is this '(24/7) crunching stability' taken/accepted? as a measure to some kind of stability? 
_
got a quad and dual - both 4GHZ --  both 24/7  (WCG) / http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ ) 

first attaching a pic of quad ( all air-cooled ) - components are ''sytem specs''


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and the single cores are sooo close to each other lol




and all NutBurst based, too . . . those damn high multipliers make them easy candidates for 4GHz+

IIRC, my P4 524 has a multi of x23

nice run, BTW


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> and all NutBurst based, too . . . those damn high multipliers make them easy candidates for 4GHz+
> 
> IIRC, my P4 524 has a multi of x23
> 
> nice run, BTW



lol thanks i have a 346 and d920 on the way


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 29, 2009)

I need to get myself a P4 670 or a PD 960 and give them a whirl. Problem is finding them cheap. I ain't paying more for one than I'd pay for an E5200....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I need to get myself a P4 670 or a PD 960 and give them a whirl. Problem is finding them cheap. I ain't paying more for one than I'd pay for an E5200....



631 is better


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol thanks i have a 346 and d920 on the way



is that AX2's 346?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> is that AX2's 346?



yes it was is that bad


----------



## Binge (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome clocks Binge !!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yes it was is that bad



yeah b/c i was gonna get the 346  


you're good though, even though you only have an AVR347


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol thanks i have a 346 and d920 on the way




hehe - I've given up on the NetBurst archi until I can get my liquid cooling setup running - and after I've managed to achieve a 24/7 stable 4G+ on this Q6600 (which shouldn't be hard - considering I hit 4G on AIR  ).

I'll probably get back to the wonderful world of P4's later down the road, though - if y'all haven't killed them all by then


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> yeah b/c i was gonna get the 346
> 
> 
> you're good though, even though you only have an AVR347



agh i'm confused



imperialreign said:


> hehe - I've given up on the NetBurst archi until I can get my liquid cooling setup running - and after I've managed to achieve a 24/7 stable 4G+ on this Q6600 (which shouldn't be hard - considering I hit 4G on AIR  ).
> 
> I'll probably get back to the wonderful world of P4's later down the road, though - if y'all haven't killed them all by then



we will kill them all


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 30, 2009)

A new CPU on the way to join this club with yet another entry 

Just ordered a Core i7 920 (D0), will order the mobo next week, and the memory for it will arrive in two weeks.

Now I gotta find a mounting bracket for my u120x to fit LGA1366...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

my new toy is on its way, should be the same as an E8500, only with the newer stepping and lower voltages


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 30, 2009)

whats the difference between the two chips? there both the same stepping


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> whats the difference between the two chips? there both the same stepping



The one is Core 2 Duo the other Xeon


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 30, 2009)

i know that but like does one OC better or does the xeon just take more heat?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

the xeons cherry picked. its going to have lower stock voltages and higher heat tolerance.

Also, when looking on intels spec sheets the E8500 is C0, while the E8600 and this xeon are E0.
the xeon was cheaper too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

hey binge, thats a killer run dude


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2009)

I'm in 







Not bothering with stability testing yet, i wanna see how high i can go first


----------



## LagunaX (May 5, 2009)

Another one of my rigs (not the one in my sig):




This was on air with an old school Thermaltake Big Typhoon also - not a modern Xigmatek or TRUE...

E8600 E0 Q820A405
VCORE 1.32 actual (after droop on load)
PLL 1.5v
VTT 1.2v
NB 1.25v
CPU/NB GTL's .63/.67


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Ill just add some additional info - my 4.05Ghz on the Q6600 was done with a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 - additional comments are that with tweaking she will hit 4.2, but im waiting 'till I go water again before I try to get some proper, stable runs with it. So possibility for 4.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Another one of my rigs (not the one in my sig):
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/44ghzWin7.jpg
> This was on air with an old school Thermaltake Big Typhoon also - not a modern Xigmatek or TRUE...
> 
> ...



good job, I am building a Socket 775 build next and the E8600 is still a strong competitor for the build


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

Mussels | E3120 | 4.2GHz | TRUE 120

Only got 1 hour stable, cause i wanted to do some gaming


----------



## crtecha (May 6, 2009)

Good clocks did you change the font size in cpu-z?


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Good clocks did you change the font size in cpu-z?



no its just something that happened once i went 7... i cant make the Fing things smaller. GPU-Z has the same problem.


----------



## Luke (May 6, 2009)

here is what i did 5 Min ago
Luke | PD 820 | 4.006 GHZ| IBM Stock Thing|


----------



## crtecha (May 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no its just something that happened once i went 7... i cant make the Fing things smaller. GPU-Z has the same problem.




Weird I had just finished up the drivers before I came into work soo I haven't seen cpu-z yet. 

Did you have any issues with CCC in windows7?


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Weird I had just finished up the drivers before I came into work soo I haven't seen cpu-z yet.
> 
> Did you have any issues with CCC in windows7?



no issues at all. I think the GPU-Z bug is because windows defaulted to 125% font size (1080P related?) and for some reason, GPUZ and CPUZ arent realising i set it back to 100%


Edit:
Mussels | E3120 | 4.2GHz | TRUE 120 | 4 Hours OCCT


----------



## viczulis (May 8, 2009)

here's mine. going to get some more out of it tonight.

viczulis E8500 4.10 water CPU NB SB


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

good clock dude.


How come you did just take a screen shot?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

crtecha said:


> good clock dude.
> 
> 
> How come you did just take a screen shot?



Thats what i'm wondering


----------



## sneekypeet (May 9, 2009)

looks like he used a camera. PRT SCN button and mspaint / TPU Capture FTW!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2009)

I guess I can join..

All on Water, and all on the 780i board!

Q6700  4.00ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517166

Q9550 4.00ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526533

Qx9650 4.77ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559398


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I guess I can join..
> 
> All on Water, and all on the 780i board!
> 
> ...


 
holy crap, 3 entries, wtf dude   leave some room for the others. Let me not talk, I had two entries lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, 3 entries, wtf dude   leave some room for the others. Let me not talk, I had two entries lol.



lol... Wish I had my E6400.. highest I got there was 3.6 but that was still at 1.45 volts... Damn vista wouldn't let me post after 3.6... to high on the fsb.. kept on saying it wasn't a real copy... last time I buy something from dell!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol... Wish I had my E6400.. highest I got there was 3.6 but that was still at 1.45 volts... Damn vista wouldn't let me post after 3.6... to high on the fsb.. kept on saying it wasn't a real copy... last time I buy something from dell!





so you bought it from dell, then it said you need a real copy?  wtf


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so you bought it from dell, then it said you need a real copy?  wtf



Something like that it wasn't an authentic dell computer... no sh1t it wasn't...  but it was a cheap vista oem... No way I'd do that again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Something like that it wasn't an authentic dell computer... no sh1t it wasn't...  but it was a cheap vista oem... No way I'd do that again!





well glad you are past that already


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, thank god to Athlonx2! Man, I loved that Blood Iron board!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, thank god to Athlonx2! Man, I loved that Blood Iron board!



why tahnk god to him, did he by it from you or something?


----------



## viczulis (May 9, 2009)

Ok no picture with camera  Dam this is as high as I can get it to go.


OK why not full screen what I doing wrong ??


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Ok no picture with camera  Dam this is as high as I can get it to go.
> 
> 
> OK why not full screen what I doing wrong ??



oh lord   are you using the TPU image capture?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 9, 2009)

here is a link for you to the cpuz validator : cpuz 4010Mhz


----------



## LagunaX (May 9, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Ok no picture with camera  Dam this is as high as I can get it to go.
> 
> 
> OK why not full screen what I doing wrong ??



I don't understand why you are not using the snipping tool in vista home premium.

Under the search/run (start, select search or run), type in snipping tool and click on it.

It is vista's (except basic) screenshot/picture tool.

You're welcome


----------



## viczulis (May 9, 2009)

Duh Uh   What a Dumbass


----------



## mime_fx (May 9, 2009)

mime_fx|PII 940BE|4014|Water Cooled


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why tahnk god to him, did he by it from you or something?



yeah, a cheap oem version of Vista Ultimate..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, a cheap oem version of Vista Ultimate..





dude, check out my thread, the one that I made with my cooling setup, got new pics uploading now


----------



## Black Panther (May 10, 2009)

Knock knock on 4Ghz club door?

Had it stable on 4.2Ghz but run it at 4Ghz for daily usage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

awesome black panther, congrats on joining the club


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

welcome BP!

now we just need the first post updated...


----------



## Zehnsucht (May 15, 2009)

Zehnsucht | Q9550 | 4.003 GHz| Water |


This is Cold Storm's old chip:







I didn't honestly think it would be so easy


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2009)

*Yay !*

Okay, another entry for me. I need a dual-core entry....need to make some evil plans... 

Yukikaze | Core i7 920 D0 | 4.197Ghz| Air Mugen II |


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Zehnsucht | Q9550 | 4.003 GHz| Water |
> 
> 
> This is Cold Storm's old chip:
> ...





OH, I knew it would be so easy! lol.. It took me a few hours to get that! lol... Looks good man! Glad to see that chip going higher and higher! 




nice job Yukikaze. i7's a sweet chip!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nice job Yukikaze. i7's a sweet chip!



Sure is, but it is one HOT chip. I might consider a watercooling setup for the first time ever...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Sure is, but it is one HOT chip. I might consider a watercooling setup for the first time ever...



Yeah.... a lot of people have switched to water cooling because of that chip alone.. Even 45nm's are making people change it up... But, Good stuff, on air is even better!!!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.... a lot of people have switched to water cooling because of that chip alone.. Even 45nm's are making people change it up... But, Good stuff, on air is even better!!!



Considering I managed to boot into the OS at 4Ghz with 1.2v (It quickly BSOD'ed, though), it seems these chips are made for insane clocks, but once you push a little voltage the temps fly through the freaking roof.


----------



## DarkEgo (May 15, 2009)

4 GHz, LINPACK stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=567109
 DarkEgo | Q9550 | 4 GHz | Water|


----------



## OnBoard (May 15, 2009)

OnBoard | E7200 | 4.009 GHZ | AIR Ultima-90 |

Old "screenie" but that'll do:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=412320


----------



## human_error (May 15, 2009)

Been a while since i came to this thread - my rig's running on water (position 20 in the first table).


----------



## imperialreign (May 15, 2009)

My Q9650 showed up today . . . 


Little does it know what it's in for


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

great job to everyone


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2009)

Intel Q9650 using HOH cooling:












and, damn . . . I only installed this CPU a little over 12 hours ago


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Nice going Im! Yeah, I know that feeling. The Q9550 I had.. Got to 4ghz in less then 12 hours myself.. Sh1t... The Qx9650 I got to 4.5ghz within a movie showing.. I started the movie once the processor was in! lol.. 

I gotta say, the new 45nm chips are great chips. Just a "little hot".


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2009)

this proc has impressed me so far - I was surprised it'd boot to desktop with only pushing 1.3 vcore.


Although, shooting for a 50% OC like I always do is going to be tricky . . . with this proc, I've got to run a BUS of 500 to hit 50% . . .

not sure how the board will like that


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

yeah, it might be a chore! lol.. I think you'll do just fine. Those boards are sweet as x38, and I know you know your way around a Bios or two! lol... So, I don't think you'll have trouble. Just may take, some time! lol.. Man, I'm waiting on my build to be done.. That way I can go further then I am now.. I'm running stock since I work 12+ hours a day.. Not worth 4.2ghz if your not going to use it. IMO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Intel Q9650 using HOH cooling:
> 
> 
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3784/45014518.jpg
> ...



great job bro


----------



## imperialreign (May 18, 2009)

thanks, y'all.


Anyhow, this is the highest she'll go:









The board simply won't handle a BUS higher than 475.  She'll POST at 476-479, but won't remain anywhere near stable.  A BUS of 480 won't even POST . . . so, it looks like I found the max this X38 and board can handle


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> thanks, y'all.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, this is the highest she'll go:
> ...



good job, but thats a pretty good BUS speed for a X38 I shall say, am I wrong?


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> thanks, y'all.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, this is the highest she'll go:
> ...



my x48 was the same, higher NB volts (1.6-1.7v) solved it. You may need to raise VTT as well, and if that dont help start messing with the GTL ref.


----------



## imperialreign (May 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my x48 was the same, higher NB volts (1.6-1.7v) solved it. You may need to raise VTT as well, and if that dont help start messing with the GTL ref.





yeah, I had tried all that . . . slowly pushing up NSB, GTL, FSB term voltage, etc.

After 475, she just becomes extremelly unstable, 480 won't even POST.  I also tried stepping down the DRAM speed a step, lowering the multi (which, BTW, this half-step multi kicks ass!!!), and all else I could think of . . .


Doing some research on the net - it seems other users _can_ hit a 500FSB with the board . . . but they're all running dualie procs - I've yet to see anyone with a quad post CPU-Z higher than 450-475.  IDK . . . I'll probably fiddle with it some more this upcoming weekend . . .


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, I had tried all that . . . slowly pushing up NSB, GTL, FSB term voltage, etc.
> 
> After 475, she just becomes extremelly unstable, 480 won't even POST.  I also tried stepping down the DRAM speed a step, lowering the multi (which, BTW, this half-step multi kicks ass!!!), and all else I could think of . . .
> 
> ...



in 65nm, my Q6600 had a cap at 430 FSB while most dualies did 450. same board, new CPU and i can do 475 with ease. So yeah, your CPU probably has a limit... but hell, you're still getting good clocks.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2009)

*Am  I in.........*

guess i'm in...........usually run a 3.4 cpu speed ad 3.8 bus speed though
Oliver| e6700 |414 ghz  |Zalmann 9500 |


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

Oliver said:


> guess i'm in...........usually run a 3.4 cpu speed ad 3.8 bus speed though
> Oliver| e6700 |414 ghz  |Zalmann 9500 |
> 
> http://olivelb.free.fr/Forum/Comp/414.jpg



414GHz, nice nice.

CPU-Z shows 3.7Ghz, memset shows 414Mhz ram (828Mhz DDR)

I think you failed at counting.


----------



## hoss331 (May 18, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, I had tried all that . . . slowly pushing up NSB, GTL, FSB term voltage, etc.
> 
> After 475, she just becomes extremelly unstable, 480 won't even POST.  I also tried stepping down the DRAM speed a step, lowering the multi (which, BTW, this half-step multi kicks ass!!!), and all else I could think of . . .
> 
> ...



If you want to see what that chip can really do get a P45.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 414GHz, nice nice.
> 
> CPU-Z shows 3.7Ghz, memset shows 414Mhz ram (828Mhz DDR)
> 
> I think you failed at counting.



nope see here.............that's why i submitted

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1316699&postcount=20


----------



## haha216 (May 18, 2009)

Finally i'm in da club.  Took me months to get stable at 4Ghz+.  Thought i had a bad chip at first but the problem was solved after trading in my XFX 780i for an Asus.  Can't believe how much better Asus are for stability then XFX, who i had purchased 4 boards from and put my faith in for years! Reckon i could get a bit more out of her, probs around 4.5Ghz, but would not like to find out the stupid voltages i would need.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

This was my 4.5ghz






this was my 4.77ghz






So far I've done a bout a have way threw 06 and Vantage with the 1.6v (same in Bios no droop).. Once I have my system going in the new case, I'll go with more testing..

glad your in the club man!


----------



## haha216 (May 19, 2009)

Do you think it is better (stability at a lower voltage) to go with a higher multiplier and lower FSB? I have never really wanted to put the multiplier over 11x, but i suppose they wouldn't give the option if it wasn't safe. Looking at your overclock it seems like it might be a good idea to try.  Will give it a go and let you know.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

The way I look at it.. you got a unlocked multi, so go at it.. I got it stable at 4.5ghz. But, I really don't need to have 4.5ghz going at all times.. I'll go 4.0ghz..  When you go higher Multi, you can use less volts due to lower FSB.. so, it's good on a board like my 780i where it has a FSB hole. I really don't see a difference in speed or anything else via a higher Multi and lower fsb... I got 9.9 for pi run... at 4.77ghz...

another screen for ya.. mine at 4.0ghz






Then for 4.2ghz






I think the difference between 4ghz and 4.2ghz is a little more on the nb to get it stable running.. it wasn't till 4.5 that I went with more at a higher multi.


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (May 19, 2009)

this good enough?

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/041/fastl.jpg


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

nice one Capital! what's the set up???


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (May 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nice one Capital! what's the set up???



i have a ASUS Maximus II Formula Motherboard with a custom liquid cooling setup, GTX280
i may need to update my user CP lol, its still on my old set up


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Your system specs don't show.. But, nice set up! I was thinking of getting a Max II board to just let this chip roll! Might still.. My uncle is going to use my Maximus/Rampage board, till I decide on what board ot get him.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

CS 4.77 gHZ???  thats insane


----------



## imperialreign (May 19, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> If you want to see what that chip can really do get a P45.



meh . . . I'd rather have full x16/x16 Crossfire support than not.  I can easily deal with lower CPU clocks, knowing that my GPUs are running like the doped-up, coked-up, sex-deprived gorillas that they are 




haha216 said:


> Do you think it is better (stability at a lower voltage) to go with a higher multiplier and lower FSB? I have never really wanted to put the multiplier over 11x, but i suppose they wouldn't give the option if it wasn't safe. Looking at your overclock it seems like it might be a good idea to try.  Will give it a go and let you know.




From my experience, even with a lower BUS, but a higher multi, still requires joosed up vcore (although, not as much as if you kept the multi the same and just raised the BUS).

Personally, Intel systems seem to benefit _a lot_ more from higher BUS clocks, than they do higher CPU clocks.  For example, you could lock in the BUS at 450, and vary the multiplier from it's lowest setting, up, and only notice a marginal difference in performance . . . whereas, using the multi to lock in a specific clock speed (3.6, for example), and raise or lower the BUS will note a drastic difference in overall performance . . . . not just in CPU-intensive tasks, but even graphic benches, DRAM-intensive tasks, even audio capabilities.

IMHO, the higher multis of the QX series only enable the user to reach much higher CPU clocks than a standard Q proc could at the same BUS frequency . . . it's cool for bragging rights, but not much else, IMO.





Chicken Patty said:


> CS 4.77 gHZ???  thats insane




agreed . . . and at 1.36 vcore - awesome, man!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

thanks guys.  But, it was at 1.6v.. lol... 

Yeah, you do have a point on the thoughts IMP. Glad to see that 4.2 screen shot man!!


----------



## imperialreign (May 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> thanks guys.  But, it was at 1.6v.. lol...
> 
> Yeah, you do have a point on the thoughts IMP. Glad to see that 4.2 screen shot man!!



1.6v is a ton . . . oddly, those CPUz screenies show 1.3 . . . 

Anyhow, I still haven't exhausted all my options, yet . . . there's still a ton of BIOS options I've never had need to mess with on this board before (e.g. clock skew, transaction boost, PCIE freq, etc.) . . . I intend to experiment with these settings, and see if they _could_ help achieve a higher FSB.

I still have more voodoo up my sleeve


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Post 338 shows 1.6... lol.. yeah, it's some volts, but it was just thrown in about 3 hours before I got that.. Just testing the waters! lol

dude, I would be sh1tting my self if you didn't/couldn't get any more out of that chip!


----------



## hoss331 (May 19, 2009)

This is my current stable 24/7 clock, I have a better rad coming friday so I can squeeze some more out of it.


----------



## imperialreign (May 19, 2009)

hmmm . . . I've been able to POST at 500 BUS, x9 multi, but haven't been able to get past the bootup screen - so no CPUz for proof . . . yet.

The V settings I've had to run are insane . . . vcore at 1.625, DRAM at 2.02, NSB at 1.83, SSB at 1.2 . . . plus all the other fine tuning voltages . . .

so - the board _can_ do 500, as can the CPU . . . it's just a matter of getting things right.

I'm thinking . . . I'll hold off my next attempt till this upcoming weekend.  I plan on pulling down to 1 2GB DRAM module, and removing all expansion cards except for 1 GPU . . . that should take a TON of stress of the SYS BUS (considering the amount of stuff I have installed) . . . as well as disconnecting all unnecessary HDDs except for my primary XP HDD, and disabling all onboard devices.  The more open BUS lanes, the better.

All I'm wanting to see as that damn 50% OC!!!  I'm not going to let this 9650 be the first CPU that I can't hit at least 50% with!


----------



## haha216 (May 20, 2009)

> _Finally i'm in da club. Took me months to get stable at 4Ghz+. Thought i had a bad chip at first but the problem was solved after trading in my XFX 780i for an Asus. Can't believe how much better Asus are for stability then XFX, who i had purchased 4 boards from and put my faith in for years! Reckon i could get a bit more out of her, probs around 4.5Ghz, but would not like to find out the stupid voltages i would need.
> 
> Do you think it is better (stability at a lower voltage) to go with a higher multiplier and lower FSB? I have never really wanted to put the multiplier over 11x, but i suppose they wouldn't give the option if it wasn't safe. Looking at your overclock it seems like it might be a good idea to try. Will give it a go and let you know._



No, back out the club!!  Wasn't stable after a few hours of playing games.  Tried to lower the FSB and use a higher multiplier with no success. Guess i'll just have to be happy with 3.8Ghz (very stable).  Think my chip must be a bad one for the overclock. Still better than with my XFX mobo, and i'm happy with the gaming performance. I'll probably have another crack at it next week.


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

I'm not much for clubs, but I was pretty happy with this overclock, considering I've only spent about an hour tweaking it. Please add me..


----------



## mudkip (May 21, 2009)

24/7


----------



## mudkip (May 21, 2009)

You could also add this one .


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not much for clubs, but I was pretty happy with this overclock, considering I've only spent about an hour tweaking it. Please add me..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/dooverclock2.png



great job 



mudkip said:


> 24/7
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/348kphs.jpg
> 
> ...



Great job 



mudkip said:


> You could also add this one .
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/346kcvc.png



even better job


----------



## 3dsage (May 23, 2009)

Been busy as hell,, will update all your guys runs by the weekend.
Soo SoooWy


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2009)

Update Please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=572394


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Update Please!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=572394



 great overclock, like your mobo


----------



## 3dsage (May 25, 2009)

List UpDated, Thanks guys. 

Awesome Clocking SkillZ


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2009)

knock , knock

ppl told me to show of here 

n0tiert | PII 955 BE | 4.013 GHZ| H2O |






thx


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 2, 2009)

Great job guys!
I might have to try quad or i7 sooner or later...
BTW I have 2 4ghz+ wolfies in the FS section =)


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 6, 2009)

here you can pop this in the dual core catagory, this was binge and I playing around, the friggin CPUz wouldn't validate no matter what we did with the combo of chip and board...

HyperClockers | e8600 | 4.99 GHZ| DICE|

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=581282


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 6, 2009)

figured i'd throw mine in there

PhenomII 940 be/fuzion v2.0 block, custom water/4010Mhz.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 7, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> here you can pop this in the dual core catagory, this was binge and I playing around, the friggin CPUz wouldn't validate no matter what we did with the combo of chip and board...
> 
> HyperClockers | e8600 | 4.99 GHZ| DICE|
> 
> ...



List updated and Props SystemViper, You have took the top spot with your Hyperclocker


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> List updated and Props SystemViper, You have took the top spot with your Hyperclocker



thanks 3D, Hyperclockers is the team of Binge and myself, we got together this weekend and played with Dice and phase, it was a fun time....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> thanks 3D, Hyperclockers is the team of Binge and myself, we got together this weekend and played with Dice and phase, it was a fun time....



I wanna play with DICE and phase too!


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's a i7 xeon version of the 950 the w3540

SystemVipers | i7 W3540 | 4.953 GHZ| Phase|


*Freq :* *4953.71 MHz* *(215.38 * 23)*

CPUz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Here's a i7 xeon version of the 950 the w3540
> 
> SystemVipers | i7 W3540 | 4.953 GHZ| Phase|
> 
> ...



sooo, this is your 84th submission in the 4ghz club 

great job bro.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2009)

3dsage . . . you missed one:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1387155&postcount=328


Intel Q9650 @ 4.275GHz on custom HOH 


still working on that 50% OC, though


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

air cooled by a xigmatek Dark knight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

good job CDA, another AMD in the 4ghz club


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 13, 2009)

*My Application*

etrigan420 | e8400 | 4050 | Xiggy Dark Knight






I'm actually a bit surprised it went this high.  Even passed an hour of Linpack...but we wont discuss the temps attained in doing so!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> etrigan420 | e8400 | 4050 | Xiggy Dark Knight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/CPUz validated.jpg
> 
> I'm actually a bit surprised it went this high.  Even passed an hour of Linpack...but we wont discuss the temps attained in doing so!



I needed 1.5v to get a C0 8400 stable at 4050... on water that is. CONFESS THE TEMPS, I demand to know!


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 13, 2009)

MRCL said:


> CONFESS THE TEMPS, I demand to know!



lol, so needless to say I had to up the "Max CPU Temp".  I guess this may be cheating by some standards, but "stable" is soooo relative anyway 






(The Maximum on the RealTemp screen shows the ugly truth...) 

I'm running it 24/7 and have had 0 BSOD's, idling at 35 and 39 right now.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> lol, so needless to say I had to up the "Max CPU Temp".  I guess this may be cheating by some standards, but "stable" is soooo relative anyway
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/cropped4GHz.png
> 
> ...



1.3v. Are you kidding me. Either I had a bad chip... or I've done something major wrong.


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 13, 2009)

I actually had it a bit lower than that when I validated it, but couldn't get it though a Linpack run to save my life...at ANY temp 







I think I just got exceedingly lucky with the pull.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

etrigan, are those temps safe for that CPU bro?


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 13, 2009)

I HIGHLY doubt it...and am pretty sure that I would have killed this thing if I had allowed it to continue for much longer.






Kinda frightening how close together those lines are huh? 

I really want a Q9650...maybe a bit *too* much??? 

EDIT:  Spelling...the Ambien is kicking in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> I HIGHLY doubt it...and am pretty sure that I would have killed this thing if I had allowed it to continue for much longer.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/2009-06-11-22h30-CPU2.png
> 
> ...



hmm, so what do you run it at daily?


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 13, 2009)

That CPU-z shows what I'm currently pushing...temps are actually quite good, both cores are at just below 40.

I don't do a lot of heavy stuff on this.  Crysis shortcut is up there mainly to test out the crossfired 4850's (which oddly enough, get hot as hell too).

What I keep planning on doing, but never getting around to, is letting RealTemp run for a day through normal computer use, then take a look at it at days end and see what the Maximums are.  That should give me a better idea on if I need to pull this thing back a bit.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2009)

*Please add:*

HammerON | E8500 | 4.33 GHz | H2O |


----------



## wolf (Jun 13, 2009)

*Please Add*

wolf | i7 920 D0 | 4.00Ghz | CM V10 |

30 mins OCCT stable, not much but eh, shes 100% gaming stable now.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/Capture066.jpg
> 
> 
> air cooled by a xigmatek Dark knight




cdawall | PII 550BE | 4.113 GHZ| Xigmatek Dark Knight |


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 28, 2009)

Heres my entry at last:

mav2000 | PII 720BE | 4.0 GHZ| OCZ Vendetta 2 |


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2009)

The tjmax on a E8xxx is 100c,so surely its safe upto that?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 28, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> I HIGHLY doubt it...and am pretty sure that I would have killed this thing if I had allowed it to continue for much longer.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/2009-06-11-22h30-CPU2.png
> 
> ...



Your temps are uber-safe man  And that voltage is too. I had run one of my 8400 with over 1.4v / 63c average on a 24/7 basis no problem.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 28, 2009)

List Updated. 

Finally got some more AMD's on the list, Good stuff everyone.

BTW let me know if I missed anyone's run.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2009)

Phenom X4 910 @4.48ghz on DICE





Athlon II X2 250@4.85ghz on DICE





phenom II X2 550BE@4.86ghz on DICE it validates@5.1ghz but thats out of this club lol


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> List Updated.
> 
> Finally got some more AMD's on the list, Good stuff everyone.
> 
> BTW let me know if I missed anyone's run.



yeah - missed that Intel Q9650 of mine a page back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> Phenom X4 910 @4.48ghz on DICE
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/592480.png[/url]
> 
> ...



hows that for having some more amd's in the list.  I just noticed, I have an amd in the list that I posted.  Wow, I had forgotten about that


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 28, 2009)

cdawall said:


> Phenom X4 910 @4.48ghz on DICE
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/592480.png[/url]
> 
> ...




NUFF SAID, AMD Domination! You and SystemViper reign the 4GHZ club.




imperialreign said:


> yeah - missed that Intel Q9650 of mine a page back



I know you can get 4.4GHZ out of that chip



Chicken Patty said:


> hows that for having some more amd's in the list.  I just noticed, I have an amd in the list that I posted.  Wow, I had forgotten about that



Lol, dude I still remember that day you went to buy it. That was classic


UPDATED..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

yes I went for a Phenom II X3 720, and came home with a X4 940   Had the cash and got tempted, couldn't help it


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I know you can get 4.4GHZ out of that chip





possibly - haven't messed with it too much since . . . TBH, I think there's a BUS limitation, as I can't POST any higher than 475 . . .

I'll need to look into later on.


BTW, within the next few weeks - expect a 4.0GHz+ run on a Celeron D 336 I got my hands on for free


----------



## Lynxen (Jun 28, 2009)

Lynxen | Intel E7300 | 4.0GHZ | Zalman CNPS9700

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/6065/4000mhz.jpg


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2009)

*Kicks the door down & steps in*






 OCCT stable.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 29, 2009)

*AMD:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596395 - Water (See SysSpecs)
*Intel:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=580055 - Air (Xiggy 1283 + Scythe Kaze-Jyuni's)

Can I get some of this pie too please? 

*Edit:* E8500 is nowhere near its max, thats just the speed I used to bench at....I'm sure this thing will do 5.1GHz~ on water.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/pie-eaten.jpg



that looks like a custard tart thats been zoomed into to make it look like its fucking huge...FAIL!

get a real pie for gawd sake cheapskates


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2009)

@ erockers pie


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2009)

NO PIE FOR YOU!

It's a generic pie, for a generic pie chart. There's probablly a reason it hasn't been completely eaten.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 29, 2009)

Why am I not in it


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> IMHO, if you can do Linpack for at least 15mins it SHOULD be 24/7 stable.



Old post I know, but I had Linpack lock up my PC at 44 minutes with my 7750 at 3.125GHz 1.3375v


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 29, 2009)

add me to the 4 ghz quad core bracket also


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=625464


----------



## FelipeV (Aug 1, 2009)

FelipeV |  E8500 C0 | 4.250 Ghz |Thermalright True Extreme 120 (2xCoolermaster 120mm R4-L2R-20CK-GP)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=630945


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 1, 2009)

List updated, good stuff fellas.
Sucks I couldnt get my X3220 to 4GHZ maxed it at 3.924GHZ, hopefully I can get this E7200 up on the list.



FreedomEclipse said:


> *Kicks the door down & steps in*
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/4Ghz-1.jpg OCCT stable.





Nice Run Bro, but you got to post a OCCT screenie




FelipeV said:


> FelipeV |  E8500 C0 | 4.250 Ghz |Thermalright True Extreme 120 (2xCoolermaster 120mm R4-L2R-20CK-GP)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=630945



I know that E8500 is just getting warmed up, Nice Run


----------



## kylzer (Aug 2, 2009)

O Hai 

Kylzer | I7 920 D0 | 4ghz | Xigmatek Achilles |


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Got this on a TT Bigwater, Gigabyte P-35 board. Has Been crunching for about 7 days.



Cant see your run dude, make it a little bigger.



kylzer said:


> O Hai
> 
> Kylzer | I7 920 D0 | 4ghz | Xigmatek Achilles |
> 
> ...



Gotta love those 920's.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 2, 2009)

you got my speed wrong. 4490 would nice(haven't tried pushing that far), but I entered a speed of 4049mhz


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

^Fixed it bro


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 2, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> *AMD:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596395 - Water (See SysSpecs)
> *Intel:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=580055 - Air (Xiggy 1283 + Scythe Kaze-Jyuni's)
> 
> Can I get some of this pie too please?
> ...



I'm not sure you added my Intel one.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2009)

Question. Why doesnt mu cpuz have the validation button? Its greyed out. It works on my other comps but the one i wanted to post up doesnt work. Any suggestions? Tried to post a screenie but was too small and when i make it bigger the file is too big.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

@ ACID888* Added it, for some reason I was thinking it was your E8400 I was like why is he posting a slower run

@mx500torid, Try downloading the latest version of CPU-Z or you can post a Everest CPUID.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 2, 2009)

My E8500 is a far better clocker than the E8400 that isnt being used at the moment.....I just haven't gotten around to clocking it any higher than the 4.75GHz you see in the link...besides, that's my benching clock.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2009)

*e5200*

try again


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

Got it up for you bro.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 8, 2009)

In the process of a P95 stability run thats is why voltage is so high, this chip will boot and bench @ 4GHZ with only 1.4V.





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644060


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

looking good sadge!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 9, 2009)

just want to get my name alittle higher on the list

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=645058


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 9, 2009)

Assassin48 | 955BE | 4.118 GHZ| H20 |
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591420

Assassin48 | i7 920ES | 4.053 | True |
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=645073


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2009)

@mx500torid

Try out 333x12, its a little faster and you might not have to use as much NB voltage.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Aug 9, 2009)

ok count me in 

InTeL-iNsIdE | i7 920 C0 | 4.042 GHZ| Akasa Nero POS |


----------



## Homeless (Aug 10, 2009)

Homeless | Q9550 E0 | 4.02 | Xigmatek s1283

http://homeless.elementfx.com/15hrsprime.jpg


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 10, 2009)

AIR Cooling> Titan Fenrir<got it on automatic overclocking when applications are running it does max overclock, if not goes to standart frequence.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## mudkip (Aug 10, 2009)

Update me please 







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610963


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

good job everyone!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Update me please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/610963.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610963



WTF?

air? water?

explain plz.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> WTF?
> 
> air? water?
> 
> explain plz.



air?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 11, 2009)

what kinda cooling?

cant be air unless its cold in holland


----------



## mudkip (Aug 11, 2009)

trust me it's air Scythe mugen 2, and it's actually quite warm here about 25 degrees this summer, this overclock was like 2/3 weeks ago






 super pi on air but forgot to do it with my highest OC

edit: ah 24 july , like 2 weeks ago (lol)


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @mx500torid
> 
> Try out 333x12, its a little faster and you might not have to use as much NB voltage.



I did a run @ 4.2 ghz. Still playing with it. Then gonna try the 7200 and 8400.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 12, 2009)

Good stuff Fellas, list updated. So many I-7's , I want one too.



mudkip said:


> Update me please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/610963.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610963



Nice Oc on Air, you made the Top 10


----------



## mudkip (Aug 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff Fellas, list updated. So many I-7's , I want one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Oc on Air, you made the Top 10



wow thanks


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 12, 2009)

chuck216 | Phenom II 940 BE | 4.000 Ghz | TT Big Typhoon VX

Does this get me in the club? 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=648023


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello,  3d mind updating my entry 


Chicken Patty | Core i7 920 | 4.483 GHZ| Custom Water|


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2009)

HammerON | Core i7 920 DO | 4.042 | CM V-8











Just getting started


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 26, 2009)

can i have some?


Solaris17 Dul core E7200 4.5Ghz water cooling(custom)






ill try to find my i7 pics

ahh yes here you go

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509591

Solaris17 Quadcore I7 920 C0 4.3Ghz water cooling (custom)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> HammerON | Core i7 920 DO | 4.042 | CM V-8
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090826/Capture032.jpg
> 
> ...



welcome aboard hammer   good job



Solaris17 said:


> can i have some?
> 
> 
> Solaris17 Dul core E7200 4.5Ghz water cooling(custom)
> ...



damn, what board is that for the e7200?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2009)

Last I remember CP, I think he's running a P35 board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Last I remember CP, I think he's running a P35 board.



Damn, I wonder if my P35 will get that high???  Running 358*9.5 ATM.  On a 92mm Zalman cooler though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2009)

What NB volts and CPU GTL's? You should be able to easily get to 425-450fsb.

EDIT:
If you remember, I had an e8500 C0 to play around with once upon a time on a DFI Dark board. Had it running 500fsb within minutes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> What NB volts and CPU GTL's? You should be able to easily get to 425-450fsb.
> 
> EDIT:
> If you remember, I had an e8500 C0 to play around with once upon a time on a DFI Dark board. Had it running 500fsb within minutes.



well JR, I honestly haven't tried.  Temps during LinX are at about 57-60ºc so I stopped there.  Maybe will go higher, I will have to try.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello,  3d mind updating my entry
> 
> 
> Chicken Patty | Core i7 920 | 4.483 GHZ| Custom Water|
> ...



I see you're enjoying my i7!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I see you're enjoying my i7!!



Gotta give it good use .

Hows my CPU doing?  Obviously not as good, but hey it's a damn C0, what can you expect.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta give it good use .
> 
> Hows my CPU doing?  Obviously not as good, but hey it's a damn C0, what can you expect.



How's it doing? It's sold!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> How's it doing? It's sold!



wtf???  Why?  Got Another D0?  At least it was able to join the 4Ghz club


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 26, 2009)

rickss69 | e8600 | 5.4 GHZ| SS|

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=876723


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | e8600 | 5.4 GHZ| SS|
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=242084&thumb=false



Great job dude, but I think you belong here 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91135&highlight=5ghz+club


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 26, 2009)

rickss69 | Intel 965 | 5.062 GHZ| SS|

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=864207


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | Intel 965 | 5.062 GHZ| SS|
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=231024&thumb=false



your links are no good man.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job dude, but I think you belong here
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91135&highlight=5ghz+club



Sorry, I thought I read 4GHz +....links repaired btw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Sorry, I thought I read 4GHz +....links repaired btw.



haha i meant that in a good way, like why you joining here when you can join that one 

ANyways, your links still no good bro.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha i meant that in a good way, like why you joining here when you can join that one
> 
> ANyways, your links still no good bro.



Hmm..they work for me. I don't know what the problem could be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Hmm..they work for me. I don't know what the problem could be.



this is what I get

http://img.techpowerup.org/090826/Capture100.jpg


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, I wonder if my P35 will get that high???  Running 358*9.5 ATM.  On a 92mm Zalman cooler though



it was a 650i


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> it was a 650i



Thanks Solaris, sure I can get it higher though, just need better cooling.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 7, 2009)

JOHNSPACK | E8400 | 4005MHZ | ZALMAN CNPS 9700

A little late to this club,  but I made it!


----------



## LagunaX (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats about right for a C0.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

HammerON | i7 920 (D0) | 4022 MHz | CM V-8


----------



## johnspack (Sep 8, 2009)

Why are half dividers bad?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

just to begin with  and to join the club.


----------



## kylzer (Sep 8, 2009)

*Kylzer | I7 920 D0 | 4.51ghz | Xigmatek Achilles*





http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=883084


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just to begin with  and to join the club.


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2009)

W00t I can move from the bottom of the list 

my new stable OC;

wolf | Core i7 920 D0 | 4405mhz | CoolerMaster V10 |


----------



## skylamer (Sep 8, 2009)

skylamer | pentium d 925 | 4000.1MHz | box cooling


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2009)

266FSB with Rated FSB at 1000? Shouldn't it be 1064?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2009)

Now my E8400 E0 at 4ghz with 1x120mm on my Thermalright Ultra-120A.

i ran almost 34hours Orthos test ^^


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 8, 2009)

seeing all these i7 s flooding in.... I feel  my QX is becomeing outdated...

but I post my best OC as soon as I have my home connection back!


----------



## kylzer (Sep 8, 2009)

hat said:


> 266FSB with Rated FSB at 1000? Shouldn't it be 1064?



Yes.... the voltage seems wrong also.


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 8, 2009)

Thread updated, Sorry for Slacking guys.
 Great stuff, and Thanks to CP for holding this thread Down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thread updated, Sorry for Slacking guys.
> Great stuff, and Thanks to CP for holding this thread Down.



not sure what you mean, but sure, you're welcome


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you guys remember when I done that suicide run with me e5200?

with over 1.7 volts ( can't remember precise number) running through the chip?

Apparently it did do some damage to my chip, decided to try to so some nice super pi runs today, aim for 15 seconds or so, but I can't get my chip above 3ghz without putting 1.4 volts through!

whoops XD


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sempron 140 @ 4.09ghz w/ True with 2 fans on the side of the case ( DD torture rack )
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706407


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well Add me into the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706577

1Kurgan1 | AMD Athlon II 240 Regor | 4116Mhz | 3/8" WC Loop


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2009)

may i join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709526


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 15, 2009)

List updated.
We got 2 Firsts, Congrats AthlonX2 you got the First LGA1156 CPU in the Club and Assasin First AMD Single core in the club


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually the 860 is just a new i7, but still would be first LGA1156.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2009)

seriously why does everyone say its an i5...its an i7 860


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeez i'll edit my post, its the first LGA1156 Cpu then


----------



## devguy (Sep 20, 2009)

Wanna add me up there?  Validation is in my signature!  That is on air, BTW (Zalman CNPS9700LED) with northbridge at 2500mhz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

can I have my entry updated please 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717377


----------



## LagunaX (Sep 26, 2009)

My e8600 q820a405 purchased from Erocker, 
4.0ghz undervolt 8 x 500fsb at 1.144v :


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> My e8600 q820a405 purchased from Erocker,
> 4.0ghz undervolt 8 x 500fsb at 1.144v :
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/ErockerUndervolted.jpg



Wow. I'm glad to see this chip is in much more capable hands. Well done!


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 26, 2009)

5GHz 24/7? 



Sexy clocks guys, well done.


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> can I have my entry updated please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717377



Congrats CP for making the Top 10


...List Updated


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

see my new one,please update ;-) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734627

i will try higher soon


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice OC dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Congrats CP for making the Top 10
> 
> 
> ...List Updated



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1570554&postcount=2188

you can update mine if you'd like 

4650 MHz, SAME SPECS, JUST SLIGHTLY HIGHER CLOCK


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1570554&postcount=2188
> 
> you can update mine if you'd like
> 
> 4650 MHz, SAME SPECS, JUST SLIGHTLY HIGHER CLOCK



my appreciations...


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 6, 2009)

I Have me Q9550 @3.4 now Prime95 stable. I did have that same chip up to 3.8 (prime95 stable) with temperature to spare. Since I just joined I feel compelled to get into this club!!! 
I promise I'll be back with proof in a couple days wish me luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> I Have me Q9550 @3.4 now Prime95 stable. I did have that same chip up to 3.8 (prime95 stable) with temperature to spare. Since I just joined I feel compelled to get into this club!!!
> I promise I'll be back with proof in a couple days wish me luck!



don't be scared.  Put a few house fans blowing into your rig, juice it up and validate at 4ghz. 


Welcome to TPU by the way


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanx for the welcome and for the encouragement be here soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Thanx for the welcome and for the encouragement be here soon!



anytime


----------



## ik694 (Oct 6, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## ik694 (Oct 6, 2009)

New x58 Classified Rig "El Monstruo Azul"










































Core i7 920 (D0)
EVGA x58 E760 Classified
Radeon 4870x2
Antec Quattro 1000w PSU
Corsair H50 Hydro Cooler
12 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1333
OCZ XTC RAM Cooler
WD Velociraptor 300GB 10k RPM HDD
Antec 1200 Gaming Case
Pioneer 8x Blu-Ray Burner
Sony 18x DVD-ROM
Seagate Barricuda 1TB 7200RPM HDD
Logitech Z-2300 Speakers
Dell 2408WFP 24" Ultrasharp Monitor (1920x1200)
Razer Lachesis Gaming Mouse
Razer Destructor Gaming Mouse Pad
Razor Lycosa Gaming Keyboard
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit (OEM DISK)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638991

24/7 Stable use. 

after an hour of prime 95 max temp is 73 C.


----------



## LagunaX (Oct 7, 2009)

Got bored. More low voltage action.
4.2ghz used to take my golden e8400 C0 1.36v.

And this is less than the default 1.25v on most motherboards(q820a405):


----------



## FilipM (Oct 16, 2009)

Update:

4.3Ghz, E8400 C0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766221


Cooling - Coolermaster Hyper TX2


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

i7 920 4.5ghz Air 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771658

Athlon II X2 215 @ 4.5ghz Dice
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=763221


----------



## vega22 (Oct 16, 2009)

can i join?

marsey99 | e8200 | 4.32 GHZ| IFX-14 |
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=359248
marsey99 | q9550 | 4.003 GHZ | IFX-14 |
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771152


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you put this Pentium core 2 duo, up with the e8000 serios 

Xiggy Push and Pull 89cfm white led fans on bench station


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Good job on that i7 Juan


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job on that i7 Juan



Thanks


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 16, 2009)

Sooo... so.... close..... 3.9...... bah!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Come on oli you can do it!!    That reminded me of the movie waterboy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2009)

i7 920 rig








i5 750 rig









Both are on air, Noctua NH-U12P, Scythe 86CFM 120x35 and 120x25, push pull. i7 920 4.2GHz is stable, i5 750 at 4.35GHz isnt stable. Highest benchable on the i5 750 is 4.2.
Either or, add me.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 17, 2009)

her ya go!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 17, 2009)

Details are the left. I think I got a decent 920 for 4ghz voltage needed.

Will run tomorrow with the uncore and memory turned up. This is my 24/7 clock until I get a better cooler. 205x20 for 4.1ghz needs right at 1.3v and the V2 can't keep up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

good job guys


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 18, 2009)

Took a little longer than I thought it would take. Faster uncore and tighter timings. Upped IOH .04v, added 100ps to IOH/CPU, 800mv diff amplitude, upped vcore 1 notch, and added .08v to memory. Might need to up the IOH voltage, will need to run Vantage to see, but I'm sure it will end up at about 1.28v.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 18, 2009)

Add me!

*Laurijan - Q6600 G0 stepping - 4006MHz - H2O
*


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 20, 2009)

Good OC'ing guys



overclocking101 said:


> her ya go!



I see you beat my OC with that E7200, Good stuff man


Check out what my E7500 Could do, havent give her more V's but this is what I got so far.
Running it at 4.1GHZ ATM, and it crunching away.


----------



## hoss331 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you want, you can update my current stable clock for the 9650.

hoss331 | Q9650 | 4.50 GHZ| water   6hrs prime blend


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

I can make 4ghz if I add my rigs together


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

USERNAME | CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING | REMARKS
Kantastic | i7 920 | 4.020GHZ |Corsair H50 | 

http://i37.tinypic.com/k0o9pi.jpg

About 1 hour each OCCT/Prime95 stable. I'll run a 4 hour test this weekend when I have some time to burn.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2009)

Heres mine on a Tuniq Tower 120


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

How do I show that my Prime95 stress test was stable? I just woke up and it's been almost 6 hours since I started the test.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hit PrtScn button then goto MSpaint and hold CTRL And the hit V and it should paste your desktop image in there then just crop it out and you baking bread myman


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Just use tpu capture. Download it from the download section of the forum.   It's the best app ever made. 

I'm posting from my phone,  sorry for not providing a link.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2009)

Wait I need to snap a pic of Prime95 BEFORE I close it? D:

If so, I need to schedule an appointment with Prime95 to torture my CPU again.


----------



## bissa (Oct 24, 2009)

I can hit 4GHz with my E5200 but then it gets really angry with me and tries to burn down my house (AKA it gets way too hot after like 5 minutes)


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 24, 2009)

I just been tweaking & got over 4ghz  Thing is i'm planning on having these settings as my 24/7 speeds.

Also run 3dmark06 twice, furmark for 15mins & played cod 4 for 20mins. Been stable so far.

Wot you guys think i gone abit extreme for 24/7 use ??? 

Plz check my cpu & gpu speeds. ( E5300 & HD4850 )


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 24, 2009)

List updated, Good stuff guys.

@Sir Real, thats a nice chip you got there. I think you should keep it like that for 24/7 usage, I got my E7500@ 4.1GHZ Crunching 24/7 on air with temps in the mid 40's loaded. 

What kind of Wprime number do you get?


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 24, 2009)

got a new high m8  check it out, finally figured out how to tweak this cpu pretty good. 
@ sir real, those are damn good settings you got there m8, i would keep them for 24/7 faster is always better, and as long as you dont go over 1.475v for 24/7 use your cpu is safe. nice 3dmark score for your setup man. that is a golden gpu as well, dont get rid of it, not many 4850's clock like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> got a new high m8  check it out, finally figured out how to tweak this cpu pretty good.



Good job bro   what did you do differently this time?


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 24, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> got a new high m8  check it out, finally figured out how to tweak this cpu pretty good.
> @ sir real, those are damn good settings you got there m8, i would keep them for 24/7 faster is always better, and as long as you dont go over 1.475v for 24/7 use your cpu is safe. nice 3dmark score for your setup man. that is a golden gpu as well, dont get rid of it, not many 4850's clock like that



Damn dude, I dont know how you clocked that cpu so high. I could barely get it over 4.05GHZ.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

was barely able to get mine over stock lol.  But of course I had bad ram so that explains why.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Damn dude, I dont know how you clocked that cpu so high. I could barely get it over 4.05GHZ.



on this board? ive been reading up on this board heavily and tweaking gtl's etc. also im not to conservative with voltage on this cpu, the settings for this board are as follow: 1.475v bios/ 1.459v real you one has to over volt accordinly to compensate for vdrop/vdroop

oh also


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 24, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> on this board? ive been reading up on this board heavily and tweaking gtl's etc. also im not to conservative with voltage on this cpu, the settings for this board are as follow: 1.475v bios/ 1.459v real you one has to over volt accordinly to compensate for vdrop/vdroop
> 
> oh also



Yeah that boards V's tend to be off. Esp with the ram, have you noticed?
 but thats an thing with all MF's. 
You really maxed the hell out of the chip though, will some nice voltage.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 24, 2009)

i have got it up to 4.5ghz but cant get it stable enough to stay in windows more than a second, i think its a nb issue though not a chip issue.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 26, 2009)

here ya go  looks like im starting to  climb up the ranks huh! 4.5GHZ it is 3dmark bench stable as well!


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 26, 2009)

oooops my hand slipped while in the bios and look what came of it! 
it just keeps going a few more volts= another 100mhz!!!


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 26, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> oooops my hand slipped while in the bios and look what came of it!
> it just keeps going a few more volts= another 100mhz!!!



Your just being nasty now ! That poor little cpu :shadedshu


----------



## v12dock (Oct 27, 2009)

v12dock | Q9550 | 4.037 GHZ | Stock Intel cooler


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 27, 2009)

3dsage, add me, my score can be seen here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1609713&postcount=5698


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> 3dsage, add me, my score can be seen here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1609713&postcount=5698



Even that clock out please, I want to see 4.1GHZ Got it 
Good stuff man.

@ overclockin101 , man your just showboatin dude:shadedshu Rubbing that in my face.
You got some good clockin skills bro


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 28, 2009)

lol thats the bottom line for the old E7200 though I cant get it any higher at all BUT I just recieved a E8400 E0 to play with oh man this thing is sick! I'll post up some results. you want to know my secret on this maximus board? only voltage settings I change are cpu volts and ram volts rest on auto and it flies! thats it!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 28, 2009)

i also hit over 4.1, why no update?


----------



## FilipM (Oct 28, 2009)

I hit 4.3, i havent been updated either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Somebody is slackin.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 30, 2009)

I havnt been updated either my back post had a e5200 at 4.41 Ghz cpu-z screen stable someone is slacking 

4Ghz club T_T


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 30, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I havnt been updated either my back post had a e5200 at 4.41 Ghz cpu-z screen stable someone is slacking
> 
> 4Ghz club T_T



how long did you pumped it the volts in your specs?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how long did you pumped it the volts in your specs?



for about 10-30 minutes booting up threw bios tweaking settings up and it was windows stable at 1.7 volts


----------



## mav2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

SOme scores of a new 965BE I just got...c2 stepping.

3dmark vantage:






3dmark 06






Pi 32m






Wprime


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2009)

Back in,  smooth as butter!  Many more tests to come...


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 3, 2009)

Guess i can be added here. 4ghz isnt my top clock but it meets the club requirements


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 3, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> I just recieved a E8400 E0 to play with oh man this thing is sick! I'll post up some results.



You can get 4.2Ghz stable on that easily. I managed quite effortlessly on my desktop rig E8400 E0, though I keep it @ 4Ghz so it's not kinda maxed out all the time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

BP

had not seen you around in a while.  I was just going to ask if you can post a SS of your clock with that CPU.  I remember seen it a while back, but I noticed the SS was yours


----------



## sinar (Nov 4, 2009)

Uniform bus, ht and nb. I hope nb will go +4500 with cold


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 6, 2009)

*4.15 Excellence*

1933 Poker | E7300 | 4150GHz | Zalman CNPS9700


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Somebody is slackin.



What do you mean, im always on point
Sorry guys, IDK how you do it CP. You have your thread updated daily

List updated guys, sorry if I missed some of your guys OC's, if I did it was intentional

@1993 Poker, that some good stuff dude make it a 4.2GHZ please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

Bro I do about 40 or more posts a day. B I'm at work now posting from my iPhone.   TPU I'd addictive bro.  I was just kidding about you slacking by the way


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro I do about 40 or more posts a day. B I'm at work now posting from my iPhone.   TPU I'd addictive bro.  I was just kidding about you slacking by the way



 Bro, I know you where j/king, It true though I do slack


----------



## sinar (Nov 6, 2009)

Early ES chip on air with Maximus Formula and Team X 1000

















Vcore 1.584...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 6, 2009)

@Ik694, how well does the Corsair H50 Hydro cooler cool your Core i7? I was thinking of maybe grabbing one in the future.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

That's a sick run on air


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 6, 2009)

sinar said:


> Early ES chip on air with Maximus Formula and Team X 1000
> 
> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/9592/screenshot015xq3.jpg
> 
> ...



Awesome Clocking dude, just took the 8th spot and knocked me out the top 20


----------



## sinar (Nov 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Awesome Clocking dude, just took the 8th spot and knocked me out the top 20


Thank you CP and 3ds


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 9, 2009)

Had mine posting at 4.35GHz just now ufortunately even with uppted V's Windows woujld not load. SO I'll have to do some tweaking amybe start on a lower voltage and squeeze it through. I want to make it to 5.0GHz.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2009)

nice clocks for a air! I knew that cooler would be sweet! should of grabbed one. 

3D... Might want to work on the Quad table.. CP's 9th place is a little  to high for the score..


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 9, 2009)

[url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/818099.png[/url]

My ID Number for the overclock is 818099  

3volvedcombat || E5200 || 4500.17 || Corsair H50 Push and pull 

At 1.742 volts the corsair H50 was at 43-38c  On the cores at idle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy crap that's a good clock on that E5200


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy crap that's a good clock on that E5200



That is a very nice overclock. Ill probable have a 4.6Ghz validation up here to . I know someone on the dual core intel list has a e5200 at 4.8Ghz so he beats me up and down.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so jealouse of you guys! I want to be in the club so bad, just give me a month or 2 and I'll be knock'in on you door 3dsage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> That is a very nice overclock. Ill probable have a 4.6Ghz validation up here to . I know someone on the dual core intel list has a e5200 at 4.8Ghz so he beats me up and down.



I believe it a member by the name of r9 or something like that.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 9, 2009)

Another Validation. 

[url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/818298.png[/url]

My Validation number is 818298

3volvedcombat || e5200 || 4564.28 MHz || Corsair H50 Push and Pull configuration 

For some reason I couldnt verify when i had 4.6Ghz on the e5200, so i tried to remeber the settings i used 30 minutes ago but i couldnt get it to 4.6Ghz again. So i settled with what it would give me. I dont want to see a black screen of death and it never start again (if you know what i mean).


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nice clocks for a air! I knew that cooler would be sweet! should of grabbed one.
> 
> 3D... Might want to work on the Quad table.. CP's 9th place is a little  to high for the score..



I was trying to hook my boy up



t77snapshot said:


> I'm so jealouse of you guys! I want to be in the club so bad, just give me a month or 2 and I'll be knock'in on you door 3dsage.



Theres plenty of room on the list, you staying with AMD or going Intel?



3volvedcombat said:


> Another Validation.
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/818298.png[/url]
> 
> ...



Up on the board man, good stuff   thats a choice cooler you have.

 Im so torn between that H50 you have and a Megahalems, for my soon to arrive i7 920, decisions man


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I was trying to hook my boy up



Me 1st then?  All good.. After all.. Your thread on it. 

Great scores guys.. I need to work on Wednesday, So, I can have my forth chip on here... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Me 1st then?  All good.. After all.. Your thread on it.
> 
> Great scores guys.. I need to work on Wednesday, So, I can have my forth chip on here... lol



dammit CS :shadedshu


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 10, 2009)

No luckl getting to 5 GHz. Yet! My computer wouldn't boot after making the BIOS change. So I waited 30 mins and everything started up again on default.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Theres plenty of room on the list, you staying with AMD or going Intel?



I know intel is better for overclocking, but I'm sticking with AMD. I don't know if my Athlon64 X2 can reach 4Ghz but I will definitely try for it. I was able to clock it from stock 2.91 to 3.45 on air without any over volting or ram tweaks. I will be running the Athlon on water soon and venture into the ram and volt tweaks to push it more. Eventually I will be investing in a Phenom II BE cpu to further my 4.0Ghz goal.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I know intel is better for overclocking, but I'm sticking with AMD. I don't know if my Athlon64 X2 can reach 4Ghz but I will definitely try for it. I was able to clock it from stock 2.91 to 3.45 on air without any over volting or ram tweaks. I will be running the Athlon on water soon and venture into the ram and volt tweaks to push it more. Eventually I will be investing in a Phenom II BE cpu to further my 4.0Ghz goal.



Well i dont know, but i know that the old serios of Athlon dual cores wernt such good overclockers, even some of there "special Binned" chips on review sites couldnt get to 3.4Ghz stable with voltage thrusting lol. But i can hope you can get a athlon on that list. But for 63.99 you can get a e5200 and destroy a 4.0ghz mark. I hate my e5200 though, Im grabbing my self a q9400 or at least a e8500-e8400 .


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit CS :shadedshu



I know I'm bad... lol..

well I got some sweet stuff for my post!












I be at 4ghz yo! 

There we go.. lol.. 4 chips all at 4ghz.. 3 being just at 4ghz... lol.. Still working on this baby.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=821983


Cold Storm | i5 750 | 4.0ghz | Air

Man, It's different to even see that I've done this on air!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

@ CS

Maybe I can join you with a 4ghz validation of my own from my QX 9650 .  I'll need better cooling though


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ CS
> 
> Maybe I can join you with a 4ghz validation of my own from my QX 9650 .  I'll need better cooling though



Need better cooling? I had stock volts at 4ghz on my qx.. but then again... it was very much cherry picked.. Just never had the "right board" to get it to 5ghz... 

But, what cooler are you using man?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Need better cooling? I had stock volts at 4ghz on my qx.. but then again... it was very much cherry picked.. Just never had the "right board" to get it to 5ghz...
> 
> But, what cooler are you using man?



I have a 92mm zalman, but that thing is old and beatup, needs a good lap job.  I'll see, I might just get a Mega Shadow or a TRUE or something just so it crunches at lower temps.  Gets to about 60-62ºc at stocks.  But thats 24/7 100% non stop crunching.  I had a power outage today, but it was on before that for easily 2 weeks or so without a rest from crunching.  So temps after a while tend to go up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have a 92mm zalman, but that thing is old and beatup, needs a good lap job.  I'll see, I might just get a Mega Shadow or a TRUE or something just so it crunches at lower temps.  Gets to about 60-62ºc at stocks.  But thats 24/7 100% non stop crunching.  I had a power outage today, but it was on before that for easily 2 weeks or so without a rest from crunching.  So temps after a while tend to go up.



Gotta love the Qx. It's a hard worker! 

Man, I gotta say... My Xigmatek Hammer is  a sweet piece of art! I don't know if I could ever go to grabbing a Mega or True... But, then again, we all have are own thoughts on everything. Mega/true's are great coolers! 

Hope you can get a new cooler soon on it! the 92mm is crying for retirement. IMHO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Gotta love the Qx. It's a hard worker!
> 
> Man, I gotta say... My Xigmatek Hammer is  a sweet piece of art! I don't know if I could ever go to grabbing a Mega or True... But, then again, we all have are own thoughts on everything. Mega/true's are great coolers!
> 
> Hope you can get a new cooler soon on it! the 92mm is crying for retirement. IMHO



I just got tempted for a mega and bought one.  I ain't disappointed I'll tell you that much.  But yeah, that Zalman is screaming for help!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got tempted for a mega and bought one.  I ain't disappointed I'll tell you that much.  But yeah, that Zalman is screaming for help!



Yeah, I hear ya on temptation.. That's what Happened with my Thor's Hammer.. And so, I have one, and so glad I do! lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I hear ya on temptation.. That's what Happened with my Thor's Hammer.. And so, I have one, and so glad I do! lol..



same here but with the Mega    Hmmm I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## musek (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, I got bored enough to try to boot as high as I could. 

musek | Q9550 (C1) | 4105MHz | AIR Noctua NH-U12P 







And a validation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

musek said:


> Ok, I got bored enough to try to boot as high as I could.
> 
> musek | Q9550 (C1) | 4105MHz | AIR Noctua NH-U12P
> 
> ...



good job man   This list is getting mighty long


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job man   This list is getting might long



Thats why im working at 4.8Ghz + or even 5 Ghz in the future LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Thats why im working at 4.8Ghz + or even 5 Ghz in the future LOL.



we have a list for 5ghz   I think damulta started it.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we have a list for 5ghz   I think damulta started it.



Im ganna need to buy a beast stepping e8400 above or a q9550 or above


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Im ganna need to buy a beast stepping e8400 above or a q9550 or above



E8600 FTW


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got a real nice E8400 E0 thus far the highest is just under 4.7GHZ but I'm very much so board limited for sure. im trying for 4.7GHZ


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

This is not a 4Ghz validation but i am undervolting right now. Right now im at 2.5Ghz at 1.04 volts 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=825835 

My loads are 40-42 c
my idles are 35-38c  yay for low voltage


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> This is not a 4Ghz validation but i am undervolting right now. Right now im at 2.5Ghz at 1.04 volts
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=825835
> 
> ...



screams for a stock cooler on 5v


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> screams for a stock cooler on 5v



I have corsair H50 P&P XD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have corsair H50 P&P XD



lol water doesnt count!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol water doesnt count!



Water isnt smart enough to count, its just 2 hydrogen atoms covalently bonded to a oxygen atom. LOL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Water isnt smart enough to count, its just 2 hydrogen atoms covalently bonded to a oxygen atom. LOL



if you dont mean "heavy" waters, like deuterium, and tritium


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you dont mean "heavy" waters, like deuterium, and tritium



  O:

*EDIT* I just got pwned by D20


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> O:
> 
> *EDIT* I just got pwned by D20







this here?^^


----------



## mav2000 (Nov 14, 2009)

Highest till now for me:

AMD 965 C2 - 4.2 Ghz AIR


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

my 955 wont do that on real bad water....


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 14, 2009)

List updated, good stuff guys. 
Feel free to leave me some thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll thank you when you add me to the "Quad" section.. i5 750 chip is quad core chip.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd love to join, but the validation key is greyed out. Is there a solution to this, possibly an older version of CPU-z will allow it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Throw a ss of it... I know 1.52 was the version I used for validation.. Anything else wouldn't allow me to do so..

on off note... I see man! gotta get ABOVE 4ghz to come in!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2009)

I know this is old but you can add these 3dSage

JrRacinFan | e8500 | 4.5Ghz| Scythe Ninja|








JrRacinFan | e5200 R0 | 4.4Ghz| H20|


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 14, 2009)

Updated
Now get that E7200 up on the list


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll thank you when you add me to the "Quad" section.. i5 750 chip is quad core chip.


Whoops , just a mistake.
Fixed


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

sneekypeet | i5 750 | 4.26GHz | NH-D14 

Dont laugh at the ram speed, it actually runs quite fast like this
Still working on OCCT, just over 2 hours through I get an error.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I could get over 4GHz on my PII X4 955BE. My 64bit Windows 7 might be the problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Sneeky Go under "about" and there should be a Validation button there... That's how I all ways do mine.. I never use the Button next to "ok"

BTW, Welcome to the Migh High Club!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know this is old but you can add these 3dSage
> 
> JrRacinFan | e8500 | 4.5Ghz| Scythe Ninja|
> 
> ...



which ram do you use in this screen?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sneeky Go under "about" and there should be a Validation button there... That's how I all ways do mine.. I never use the Button next to "ok"
> 
> BTW, Welcome to the Migh High Club!



I'd love to


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

is it the 32b or the 64b that you have installed?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> is it the 32b or the 64b that you have installed?



lmmfao, I wasnt even paying attention when I got it, let me go look and see.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

There is 3 dl:

32bit
64bit
32 & 64bit

I've all ways just went and grabbed the 64bit since it doesn't take but a min tops to download.. min being "snail" interwebz..


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> There is 3 dl:
> 
> 32bit
> 64bit
> ...



Damn you and your obvious inside the box thinking

Solved the issue, and I edited image into submission post.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Damn you and your obvious inside the box thinking
> 
> Solved the issue, and I edited image into submission post.



man, I needed that Laugh.. Work is dragging and I got 2h to go before my 35h in two days is done! lol.. 

Hey, I gotta think "inside the box"... I work for the "MAN" after all! 


Only thing I don't get.. Now that you fixed it with it being the wrong "os" version... if you try it via "wrong os" it all ways, for me long time ago, just popped up saying, "This tool doesn't support your OS"


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

must have made a change....all the validation link buttons are just greyed out now, it wont allow a submission at all


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> which ram do you use in this screen?



Check this thread out, I think he says what ram he uses. Also a great thread to go thru.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70684&page=12&highlight=mullered+everest+bench+thread

@ sneekypeet, got you up on the list


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 14, 2009)

Grats sneeky on ☆☆☆4,2 GHz☆☆☆ !


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 15, 2009)

4.2ghz | 3.6ghz QPI | 3.2ghz unCore | 1600 Ram






Probably a little more vcore and vvt than needed, but meh. Need to get me a Noctua D14 to be able to test it out. Temps get too hot with the V2.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> which ram do you use in this screen?



in the e8500 a single stick of OCZ Gold XTC 800mhz

in the e5200 R0 a 2x1gb Tracers


thanx 3dsage but the e7200 isn't that great of a clocker.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> in the e8500 a single stick of OCZ Gold XTC 800mhz
> 
> in the e5200 R0 a 2x1gb Tracers
> 
> ...



my ballistix never were as good as these tracers! and i use my 3rd pair now!
are these old d9?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my ballistix never were as good as these tracers! and i use my 3rd pair now!
> are these old d9?



Nah the ones I got are little bit newer.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nah the ones I got are little bit newer.



lol? i also got newer revisions... in 3 kits, not a single one reached 960mhz+ with 4-4-4-12:shadedshu


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829356 

3volvedcombat || e5200 || 4.600*19Ghz || Corsiar H50 P&P 

I love what 80 bucks from intel can do you .

I might go to Micro center and pick up a e8200 for 100 bucks, because i need the 6mb of cache  T_T

*EDIT* I have reached the highest FSB which is 368 at 369 it instant bsods, no matter what so i have overclocked this e5200 to its very limits so, LETS MOVE ON TO SOMETHING NEW AND BETTER   !!!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2009)

You deserve a thanks for that!!! Congrats. It's too bad I don't have a board capable of 1.6v vcore or else my r0 would have seen it.



Velvet Wafer said:


> lol? i also got newer revisions... in 3 kits, not a single one reached 960mhz+ with 4-4-4-12:shadedshu



But see I have a secret weapon ....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233034&Tpk=cuirassier


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829356
> 
> 3volvedcombat || e5200 || 4.600*19Ghz || Corsiar H50 P&P
> 
> ...



thats pretty the same fsb on which i fail with my e5200. i guess its a good decision.



JrRacinFan said:


> But see I have a secret weapon ....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233034&Tpk=cuirassier



how much improvement these spreaders brought?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You deserve a thanks for that!!! Congrats. It's too bad I don't have a board capable of 1.6v vcore or else my r0 would have seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i have a secret weapon to, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209017&Tpk=Antec spot cool

And one more secret weapon >.> http://www.gztranslink.com/cpgl/productimg/200899114451KYT-50 BOX FAN.jpg


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Lol



sh*t.   I am 6 cores short.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay,  I'm going to take a run at this..  my wolfie likes .63x gtl right?  So I need to make my .67 = .63x right?  From what I'm seeing at 1.14vtt I need -40mv on the .67 setting.  I want 4ghz orthos stable,  have only got 3.92ghz so far.  I'm at 1.336vcore for that,  I'd like 4 stable at 1.36vcore,  and I think it's possible on this mobo.  I simply won't do 1.4,  ridiculous for 800mhz more...


----------



## sinar (Nov 18, 2009)

On single phase cooling. Vcore @ 1.6V


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 18, 2009)

sinar said:


> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8566/screenshot469.jpg
> 
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5246/screenshot470.jpg



You has te phenom twkr AND THAT COOL BOX IT COMES IN. ZOMFG IF INTEL PROCS CAME IN BOXES LIKE THAT FOR CHEAPER PRICES THE WORLD WOULD WIN.I mean frankly what reviewer hasn't complained of a 1inch thick piece of aluminum with a size-able fan on it to cool some of the hottest running processes to date, and some people have hot climates to. I feel sad for people who don't experience 50f or lower in the winter at there houses, because today it was 50f outside and we run no heater, i turned on my computer and loled at 10c drop from the summer when i was experiencing 105f+. Some days in my area in the summer it gets to 125f, one day when i was 9 or something it was 135-137f outside and dam was that hot i remember  the burning on my face when i walked outside >.>


----------



## sinar (Nov 18, 2009)

On phase


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice job sinar,  I'm out on this CO,  needs too much vcore.  Q9550 next victim?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 18, 2009)

DrPepper| i7 920 | 4.194 GHZ| Titan Fenrir|

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=834112


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 18, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829356
> 
> 3volvedcombat || e5200 || 4.600*19Ghz || Corsiar H50 P&P
> 
> ...



Insane OC on that e5200 



johnspack said:


> Okay,  I'm going to take a run at this..  my wolfie likes .63x gtl right?  So I need to make my .67 = .63x right?  From what I'm seeing at 1.14vtt I need -40mv on the .67 setting.  I want 4ghz orthos stable,  have only got 3.92ghz so far.  I'm at 1.336vcore for that,  I'd like 4 stable at 1.36vcore,  and I think it's possible on this mobo.  I simply won't do 1.4,  ridiculous for 800mhz more...



Go for it man, few people have proved stability at over 4GHZ. GL


@ Dr. Pepper -- Good to see you up on the list , love that rig.

@ Sinar-- keep pushing man, you might catch the infamous CDAWALL's clocks, so far he has the top 3 Phenom II spots.





list updated..


----------



## facepunch (Nov 18, 2009)

4.1.ghz on water on the new 965 c3


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  I'm going to take a run at this..  my wolfie likes .63x gtl right?  So I need to make my .67 = .63x right?  From what I'm seeing at 1.14vtt I need -40mv on the .67 setting.  I want 4ghz orthos stable,  have only got 3.92ghz so far.  I'm at 1.336vcore for that,  I'd like 4 stable at 1.36vcore,  and I think it's possible on this mobo.  I simply won't do 1.4,  ridiculous for 800mhz more...



one thing you dont mention is the NB voltage you are running.

0.63 is ok, but if there isnt a ton of NB volts going in, dropping the GTLs can have a negative effect.

IF you have good chassis and CPU cooling, dont be affraid to add a bit more VTT. 

I assume you dropped the multi and already ran a 500FSB on your board? If not verify what the board needs to accomplish that first, then when you add the multi back, you are pretty certain all you "should" need is CPU volts to make it happen.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> @ Dr. Pepper -- Good to see you up on the list , love that rig.



I'd kill for your mobo so erm watch out


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'd kill for your mobo so erm watch out



I'll trade ya my board and my 32GB Warp V2, for your board and your 60GB OCZ SSD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

I gots 4ghz on stock voltage and on a cheap ECS board can i haz cookie?





p_o_s_pc|P4 661|4019mhz|TT V1


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I gots 4ghz on stock voltage and on a cheap ECS board can i haz cookie?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/untitled-3.jpg
> 
> P_o_s_pc|P4 661|4019mhz|TT V1



Nice! 
Good to see you with a Intel cpu, do you feel like a trader


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice!
> Good to see you with a Intel cpu, do you feel like a trader


nope not at all considering the Intel rig is sitting beside 2 AMD rigs  I would like to get a C2D in this board...

btw i just noticed i got a s775 system like i have been wanting for years just not the CPU i had in mind(that will come later)


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nope not at all considering the Intel rig is sitting beside 2 AMD rigs  I would like to get a C2D in this board...
> 
> btw i just noticed i got a s775 system like i have been wanting for years just not the CPU i had in mind(that will come later)



They are making that p4 661 feel intimadated 

I say go for a nice e7 C2D, they clock nicely and are pretty well priced.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> They are making that p4 661 feel intimadated
> 
> I say go for a nice e7 C2D, they clock nicely and are pretty well priced.



I'm looking more at a e5200 or if i can't get anything else a e1200. (right now i'm broke and the funds i will soon have are already spoken for)

The P4 may feel intimidated but its bragging that it has hit 4.3ghz before bsod while the AMDs have only got to 3.5ghz  before BSOD (but then the AMDs are rubbing it in that there 24/7 3.1ghz still pwns its 3.96ghz 24/7)


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm looking more at a e5200 or if i can't get anything else a e1200. (right now i'm broke and the funds i will soon have are already spoken for)
> 
> The P4 may feel intimidated but its bragging that it has hit 4.3ghz before bsod while the AMDs have only got to 3.5ghz  before BSOD (but then the AMDs are rubbing it in that there 24/7 3.1ghz still pwns its 3.96ghz 24/7)



AMDs are definately pwning that P4, maybe at 5GHZ it would give the 5K BE some comp

Hit up JR, I know hes letting his E5200 go for a sweet price.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm looking more at a e5200 or if i can't get anything else a e1200. (right now i'm broke and the funds i will soon have are already spoken for)
> 
> The P4 may feel intimidated but its bragging that it has hit 4.3ghz before bsod while the AMDs have only got to 3.5ghz  before BSOD (but then the AMDs are rubbing it in that there 24/7 3.1ghz still pwns its 3.96ghz 24/7)



Get a e5200 it will be a big jump from what you have. >.> i should know LOLS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Get a e5200 it will be a big jump from what you have. >.> i should know LOLS



I just set the rig up today. I think its not bad for a free CPU. I have about $30 in this rig all together everything else was given to me or partly paid for


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'll trade ya my board and my 32GB Warp V2, for your board and your 60GB OCZ SSD



Yeah and leave me SSDless


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 19, 2009)

How so? He wants to trade SSD and board for SSD and board.


----------



## sinar (Nov 19, 2009)

Update with phase


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> How so? He wants to trade SSD and board for SSD and board.



I was tired


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet | i5 750 | 4.26GHz | NH-D14
> 
> Dont laugh at the ram speed, it actually runs quite fast like this
> Still working on OCCT, just over 2 hours through I get an error.
> ...





I'm almost with you sneeky!










And, I went over....







Man, on air and not even at 60c yet... I am loving these chips!


Hmmm, I can say I love these Tridents! 2100mhz boys! & yes... Their the Tri-channel kit! 
4.4ghz | AIR








All right, I'm going to leave before I do something bad... lol..


4.5ghz | Air 2148ghz ram


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

very nice work CS...Man do I need to get these ramz out of my gigabyte


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2009)

How are you liking that Noctua sneeky, what did you come from, and what are your load and ambient temps?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> very nice work CS...Man do I need to get these ramz out of my gigabyte





Yeah... well I went and played more.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=837034








well 3d.. you can add me a little higher on the list


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

he wont do 4.2 yet... damn!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

It won't go just one more bump?! Dang I hate when it blocks ya like that..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It won't go just one more bump?! Dang I hate when it blocks ya like that..



i try for it since weeks...one bump may is in it, but for this i have to tone everything down.
results ina few min,i hope...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

sry for doublepost,but:
it worked! dang that was sharp!




update the list please!

EDIT: oh, suddenly it went another :


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sry for doublepost,but:
> it worked! dang that was sharp!
> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2121/screen22i.jpg
> update the list please!



Yeah, I thought it might work for ya man. Nice to see the score at 4.2ghz! 

See, if you look at my final one I posted last night, it was at 4.6ghz.. But, before I got that...






Bios shows that 21x219 is over 4.6ghz, but you gotta be at 21x220 to be able to "show" it via windows...  Damn them!


{tpu image wouldn't upload picture, so I brought it from my photobucket..}


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

look above. it went another notch
i7´s clock much easier....you lucky! didnt you saw my watercooling setup yet?
normally it should cool a whole cluster


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> look above. it went another notch
> i7´s clock much easier....you lucky! didnt you saw my watercooling setup yet?
> normally it should cool a whole cluster



I've skimmed over the water set-up.. I'll have to look at it tomorrow again.. Also, me on i5.. lol.. But, yeah.. i5/i7's are nice to oc..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I've skimmed over the water set-up.. I'll have to look at it tomorrow again.. Also, me on i5.. lol.. But, yeah.. i5/i7's are nice to oc..



ah well, these are even easier to clock,because they run cooler


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah... well I went and played more.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=837034
> ...



Good stuff bro, you jumped from last to the top 15 and you have the fastest i5



Velvet Wafer said:


> sry for doublepost,but:
> it worked! dang that was sharp!
> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2121/screen22i.jpg
> update the list please!
> ...



Even that thing out, im not updating you til you get 4.3GHZ


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks 3d. Now, where is Systemviper/fits to show me up!?


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks 3d. Now, where is Systemviper/fits to show me up!?



Forget SV/Fits, sneekypeet is gonna hack/edit the list and erase your run with his Super Mod powers


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Forget SV/Fits, sneekypeet is gonna hack/edit the list and erase your run with his Super Mod powers



hahaha.. Mussles is the mod of this section.. Plus dippy.. So, I don't feel worried by that!  Well... they might conspire..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff bro, you jumped from last to the top 15 and you have the fastest i5
> 
> 
> 
> Even that thing out, im not updating you til you get 4.3GHZ



how am i supposed to do that? with water? maybe. but then i need freezing temps in my room...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Probably downgrading to a e5300 soon, so I bet I'll be entering another chip into this club 

Got water this time aswell so I may aswell try for 4.5 since I had 4.2 on a e5200 with a shitty air cooler ha ha


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Probably downgrading to a e5300 soon, so I bet I'll be entering another chip into this club
> 
> Got water this time aswell so I may aswell try for 4.5 since I had 4.2 on a e5200 with a shitty air cooler ha ha



the funny thing is: he sold he that crapper, it eats volts like a cop eats donuts!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah but for the price I sold it a bargain surely?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Probably downgrading to a e5300 soon, so I bet I'll be entering another chip into this club
> 
> Got water this time aswell so I may aswell try for 4.5 since I had 4.2 on a e5200 with a shitty air cooler ha ha



Dont down grade to  a e5300 they are bad clockers, e5200 is like the only good chip in the 5000 series if i believe.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah but for the price I sold it a bargain surely?



20 euros cheaper than new
i somehow believe it shows signs of degradation yet...it suddenly started to fail on the clocks it had, so i brought it back to 1.36 3.3,, but thats not so problematic,due to the q9550 on the way...
nevermind, im in thought of trying to kill it... i just need to know, when the quad EXACTLY is here, so i got no output loss, if it dies.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 20 euros cheaper than new
> i somehow believe it shows signs of degradation yet...it suddenly started to fail on the clocks it had, so i brought it back to 1.36 3.3,, but thats not so problematic,due to the q9550 on the way...
> nevermind, im in thought of trying to kill it... i just need to know, when the quad EXACTLY is here, so i got no output loss, if it dies.



Was it the e5200 because 1.44 volts on the e5200 for 3.5 Ghz is a little rediculas have you tried lowering the voltages on the 3.5Ghz over clock. I can do 3.5Ghz at 1.3 volts i believe >.>


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Was it the e5200 because 1.44 volts on the e5200 for 3.5 Ghz is a little rediculas have you tried lowering the voltages on the 3.5Ghz over clock. I can do 3.5Ghz at 1.3 volts i believe >.>



yes, 3.5 wont even boot under 1.42... its a bum chip.

EDIT: nothing personal, panther! i just hate your chip


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yes, 3.5 wont even boot under 1.42... its a bum chip.
> 
> EDIT: nothing personal, panther! i just hate your chip



Just used my shitty EASY TUNE 6 and i have it running orthose at 1.344volts load at 3.55 Ghz 3 minutes in so far in Orthos >.>  You need another e5200 to play with, so do I


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Its not degradation, was like that new.

The chip is just a fucker.

Hence the price, was half retail UK price.

Sorry if your dissapointed fella : [

Also I'm not fussed if its a good clocker, potentially trading my 3220+ domino ALC for the chip + 2 4850s.

Meaning I can sell my current cards and perhaps buy another quad in a few months : ]

Thinking q9650.

4ghz 24/7


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Its not degradation, was like that new.
> 
> The chip is just a fucker.
> 
> ...



Your trading a 70 dollar cooler for a proc and 2 HD 4850s >.>


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup 3220 trading for the 2 4850s, fair trade same second hand value.

Domino ALC I was selling for 40, guy was asking 30 for his chip so I asked for the chip + 10 pounds.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Yup 3220 trading for the 2 4850s, fair trade same second hand value.
> 
> Domino ALC I was selling for 40, guy was asking 30 for his chip so I asked for the chip + 10 pounds.



o MY BAD i didnt get the 3220 was the xeon quad core. Now that makes sense. So your trading your xeon + domino for a chip and 2 4850s?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

That's right.

I'm not doing any video editing at the moment so don't need the quad.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> That's right.
> 
> I'm not doing any video editing at the moment so don't need the quad.



Thats good thats good. Ya get a q9650 and go for 4.2-4.5Ghz 24/7 stable I bet my board can handle the FSB


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Just used my shitty EASY TUNE 6 and i have it running orthose at 1.344volts load at 3.55 Ghz 3 minutes in so far in Orthos >.>  You need another e5200 to play with, so do I



i get a q9550... are 400 watts, 35 ampere 3.3v 40 ampere 5v enought, on the psu?



pantherx12 said:


> Its not degradation, was like that new.
> 
> The chip is just a fucker.
> 
> ...



no problem, what do you think, how long will it survive 1.55?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i get a q9550... are 400 watts, 35 ampere 3.3v 40 ampere 5v enought, on the psu?
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, what do you think, how long will it survive 1.55?



If your talking about the e5200 again i ran one at 1.56+ volts for 5 months strait. I gamed heavily somewhat  I didnt run it longer then 5 months because it burned out LOL


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Well theres your answer 

over 1.45 volts with 45nm and things can potentially go wrong any time.

Might last a year might last a day!

You do have epic cooling though so who knows


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Well theres your answer
> 
> over 1.45 volts with 45nm and things can potentially go wrong any time.
> 
> ...



not on the e5200... its only a standard heatpipe cooler, on a multifan-benchcase... temps are good, but not phenomenal


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Eh, then I vote for not very long.
Remember I once put OBSCENE volts through the chip so I imagine any more crazy stuff would kill it dead lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Eh, then I vote for not very long.
> Remember I once put OBSCENE volts through the chip so I imagine any more crazy stuff would kill it dead lol



How much volts did you put threw the chip, ive forced fed my chip 1.8 volts for 2-3 minutes T_T


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> How much volts did you put threw the chip, ive forced fed my chip 1.8 volts for 2-3 minutes T_T



how do you recognize, a chip is burned out?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how do you recognize, a chip is burned out?



Well either your system will randomly shut down, or it wont turn on again. You will go and try to turn your PC on when you wake up, but you click the power switch 4-10 times and still no power up, then you go to the back of the PC and check the PSU Switch to make sure its flicked to the I not the 0. 

After that you rub your eyes and then put your hand on your face and grown, because your PC is acting retarded, and something is loose you get dressed you open your PC up and check every connection to the motherboard, HD drives, video card, and of course the 2-pin Power Switch wire that connects to the motherboard. You do this 2-3 times then switch video cards and take out and put in add-on cards in 10 diffrent configurations. After it hits 12:00 o'clock in the day and your PC still aint turning on, then you think about how long you have run the PC on 1.56 volts and Realize that your CPU Burned out >.>..... 

Or your PC Powers up but theres a black screen, but all the fans and everything is still powered just fine. On my system it didnt even turn on i belive. After i put a pent 4 on my motherboard and it booted up, i new my e5200 was burned so i slowly with a tear in my eye walked to the trash can and threw it out . 

*EDIT* I did some benching today to see what my old 192 GTX 260 and e5200 with ddr2 1066Mhz ram can pull of on a regular bench on 3dmark06. 
No settings were touched with the 3dmark06 everything was left as if you barely installed it(i barly did). 
Memory was at 931.2Mhz at 4-4-4-12 Timings !!!!. My Old GTX 260 was at 720/1458/1212 clocks, and my processor was at of course 4.413 Ghz at a blazing 1.76 volts... 






LOL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 22, 2009)

"smoking crater"


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> "smoking crater"



Hahaahahaha


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 22, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Hahaahahaha



thats what amd are good for: to not burn out. but performancewise: 2 thumbs up for the old intel


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Sub 15 secs with phase cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> Sub 15 secs with phase cooling
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7629/screenshot476.jpg



Great job bro, this answers a question I asked on the phenom II thread.  I was asking what cooling you used.


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job bro, this answers a question I asked on the phenom II thread.  I was asking what cooling you used.


Thanks bro I wish I can get 965 C3, it will be so easy to break 15 sec. without trying to fine tune mem settings and nb clocking like this old cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> Thanks bro I wish I can get 965 C3, it will be so easy to break 15 sec. without trying to fine tune mem settings and nb clocking like this old cpu



Not too familiar with the new AMD CPU's, I kinda lost a bit of my AMD touch when I got rid of my Phenom 9950. I had a PH II 940 but for very short while so really never got the feel for it.  Is the 965 retail already?


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not too familiar with the new AMD CPU's, I kinda lost a bit of my AMD touch when I got rid of my Phenom 9950. I had a PH II 940 but for very short while so really never got the feel for it.  Is the 965 retail already?


Yep, its oc good. It will be nice to torture its IMC to see how high the NB will scale


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> Yep, its oc good. It will be nice to torture its IMC to see how high the NB will scale



If I'm not mistaken, they go pretty high.  But like I said, don't know much about them.  I will eventually own one again.  Hopefully I'll keep it a bit longer than I kept my 940


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they go pretty high.  But like I said, don't know much about them.  I will eventually own one again.  Hopefully I'll keep it a bit longer than I kept my 940


I want it for Xmas, and also a good LN2 pot to go with it 
I wish...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> I want it for Xmas, and also a good LN2 pot to go with it
> I wish...



I've been trying to get some form of extreme cooling for a while, but just never bite!


If you notice my Phenom II 940 is up on the list.  validated at 4ghz


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been trying to get some form of extreme cooling for a while, but just never bite!
> 
> 
> If you notice my Phenom II 940 is up on the list.  validated at 4ghz


Most of those 940s are crazy under cold


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> Sub 15 secs with phase cooling
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7629/screenshot476.jpg



am i right,or has your chip a real NB "disease"?
i can hardly get 2700mhz stable, and not even do a PI run,with more than 2800mhz,and about 1.35
also, i cant reach htt above 250.... what memory do you use? thats PRETTY SHARP timings
do you played with acc? or is your chip just a gem?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> Most of those 940s are crazy under cold



Yeah, gotta love AMD and their no cold bug policy


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> How much volts did you put threw the chip, ive forced fed my chip 1.8 volts for 2-3 minutes T_T





1.72 for enough time to get a CPUz screen shot and shut down


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> am i right,or has your chip a real NB "disease"?
> i can hardly get 2700mhz stable, and not even do a PI run,with more than 2800mhz,and about 1.35
> also, i cant reach htt above 250.... what memory do you use? thats PRETTY SHARP timings
> do you played with acc? or is your chip just a gem?


Ram is 2X1gb micron gtr with 2.1 vdimm. NB @ 1.4 and vcore @ 1.685. 

The colder the better, my old vapochill scream in pain when this cpu @ peak load and its evaporator barely holding up @ -6C almost turn positive temp.

On air cooling, no matter how high voltages I tried it wont pass 4.05 Ghz and nb @ 3000


----------



## sinar (Nov 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been trying to get some form of extreme cooling for a while, but just never bite!
> 
> 
> If you notice my Phenom II 940 is up on the list.  validated at 4ghz


Those ocz single phase cooler seems decent for the price. I don't really know hvac, so I just install to cpu socket and turn it on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

sinar said:


> Those ocz single phase cooler seems decent for the price. I don't really know hvac, so I just install to cpu socket and turn it on



, that would be me too!   Bro, google is your friend.  I've came across threads with tons of info about phase before, I just never read them as I don't have a phase unit.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 22, 2009)

Super PI Score yayayayayayay!!!!! >.> (a little high acctualy)






Broke 18,000 + im never ever going to use 1.5+ volts again on the CPU ive done pretty much all that i can do with it. But probable in 2-5 days ill want to bench 4.52-4.55 Ghz and a little higher overclock on the video card for 18,400-18,500 score ehh ehhh


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844775


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844775



Very nice pp!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

sinar said:


> Ram is 2X1gb micron gtr with 2.1 vdimm. NB @ 1.4 and vcore @ 1.685.
> 
> The colder the better, my old vapochill scream in pain when this cpu @ peak load and its evaporator barely holding up @ -6C almost turn positive temp.
> 
> On air cooling, no matter how high voltages I tried it wont pass 4.05 Ghz and nb @ 3000



2.1vdimm?? wont these things try to catch flames?

pretty nice oc and Pi run though... if these were stable, i would be severly pissed by my proc,because its nb clocks so shitty


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844775



Good stuff PP 
I gotta a feeling you'll be taking that top clocked i5 spot from cold storms hands

List updated


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844795


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

Your getting there man! That last one's a bit of a step hill.. I know you can do it! Plus, 1up me man! 





3dsage said:


> Good stuff PP
> I gotta a feeling you'll be taking that top clocked i5 spot from cold storms hands
> 
> List updated



ALL good. makes me think about going into single channel to see if I can do it myself.. But, then again.. these sticks are leaving the board for something in the "3.14159265" area.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

The only reason im single channel is cause with the way my boards sitting a water tube for my 280 is block that slot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Your getting there man! That last one's a bit of a step hill.. I know you can do it! Plus, 1up me man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol... nice Pi reference you have there


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry for confusing the updated, i just took a gander at the list. Im running single phase  4.5 on a true


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Sorry for confusing the updated, i just took a gander at the list. Im running single phase  4.5 on a true



 So your running the i5 on phase? not the true.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> So your running the i5 on phase? not the true.



Yea. I just havent updated the cp yet since i just got the phase today, insulated the board, and installed the unit in under 2 hours


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea. I just havent updated the cp yet since i just got the phase today, insulated the board, and installed the unit in under 2 hours



 Nice! 

So you havent even gotten started yet, not literally. 

What do you think your gonna get out of that cpu?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

I have no idea. I kinda hit a 220fsb wall right now. Anybody have any suggestions? Turbo is on. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844843

Cold see, i can do dual channel too


----------



## sinar (Nov 24, 2009)

Just got 965 C3 today I will torture it to hell and...hopefully...back


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I have no idea. I kinda hit a 220fsb wall right now. Anybody have any suggestions? Turbo is on.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844843
> 
> Cold see, i can do dual channel too



try playing with the multi that might move the wall. or try skipping 10 like 230fsb see if you can hop over it


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The only reason im single channel is cause with the way my boards sitting a water tube for my 280 is block that slot.





PP Mguire said:


> I have no idea. I kinda hit a 220fsb wall right now. Anybody have any suggestions? Turbo is on.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844843
> 
> Cold see, i can do dual channel too



now see, the only reason why I even thought different was maybe due to this. Less stress to the system using only 2gbs.. 

Good stuff PP! Can't wait for your phase start crunching!


DAMN you sneeky!  I was going to have everyone rolling thinking of what it was... 


3d... might want to change that on me.. all my run where done via air.  |Thor's Hammer |


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

Later on today after ive had some rest ill work more on my clock speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

sinar said:


> Just got 965 C3 today I will torture it to hell and...hopefully...back



can't wait to see some #'s dude


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Later on today after ive had some rest ill work more on my clock speed.



Yeah, don't want you to fry anything!! Rest and go at it! Your going to make me go and see about playing with pi there.. lol..


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 24, 2009)

3volvedcombat||q9550||4.505*8Ghz||Corsair H50 P&P






My freinds q9550 in my setup. He baught it at micro center, he has a EP45-UD3P but for some reason its not even doing 445 fsb for nuthing,  yet im traveling the smooth road of beast clocks.

*EDIT* The only thing holding me back was memory i believe. Now i get some good 1200Mhz beast then ill hit some drop jaw clocks ? O:!. This processor just needs 1.45-1.46 volts to be stable at 4.5Ghz. Im buying from micro center another E0 for my self because i need a q9550 i have to leave the e5200.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I have no idea. I kinda hit a 220fsb wall right now. Anybody have any suggestions? Turbo is on.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844843
> 
> Cold see, i can do dual channel too



It's still Single channel..


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's still Single channel..



Yep 4gb of single channel ram. LOLOL!

You put your RAM on the wrong slots. I belive its supposed to be the first slot #1 and the third slot #3. Not the #1 and #2 slots that should be filled. Lol. 

PP you still own with crazy clock.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, he's sweet on the clocks. It's just funny that it shows him being at single channel..


All right PP, show me up! Come on, I'm waiting to see what you get out of it!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

They are actually in 2 and 4. Pc wont boot with ram in 1 and 2.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's where the board is suppose to have the ram. 2 & 4 are the dimm lanes for the EVGA P55 FTW board.. 

But, it's only showing as one... that's crazy


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

This is driving me nuts. I want my damn dual channel back!!! No more clocking till we figure out PPs delima.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, only thing I can say bro, test the dimms and then test via memtest.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok well i guess they are backwards. Grey is 1 and 3, black is 2 and 4. How stupid. So i guess my dual channel lane is screwed cause my pc wont boot with a stick in either slot. (1+3)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, Gray is your duel channel.. says that it should boot.. So, test time now..


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 25, 2009)

They're in the gray now 

Anybody know what the i-limit jumpers are? Google hasent told me yet.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> They're in the gray now
> 
> Anybody know what the i-limit jumpers are? Google hasent told me yet.



Read thru these , I havent but. They might solve your PP dilema

http://www.evga.com/forums/search.aspx?searchid=26844&high=i-limit


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 26, 2009)

There is no reads there  I already searched for i-limit in their forums and found one thread but its no good. Also, my main problem right now is this RAM. I have no idea why it wont run in dual channel.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll look into that thing for ya... I should be ready to move around in an hour.  

it's strange on how the ram is reading... almost say it's the ram itself, but I don't know...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

maybe a stupid idea... but did you clear the CMOS?


----------



## musek (Nov 26, 2009)

Erm... AFAIK when I was dealing with my first 4GB ram and x64 OS rig few years ago, the 'Memory Remap Feature' was resulting in system seeing only 2GB of ram instead of 4GB. 
Dunno, maybe this could help you. Good luck


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 27, 2009)

Ill look into that real quick.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 27, 2009)

Well put the ram in the first 2 slots and 4gb fired up. Now im having problems volting and clocking again.


----------



## chinobino (Nov 27, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> 3volvedcombat||q9550||4.505*8Ghz||Corsair H50 P&P
> 
> My freinds q9550 in my setup. He baught it at micro center, he has a EP45-UD3P but for some reason its not even doing 445 fsb for nuthing,  yet im traveling the smooth road of beast clocks.
> 
> *EDIT* The only thing holding me back was memory i believe. Now i get some good 1200Mhz beast then ill hit some drop jaw clocks ? O:!. This processor just needs 1.45-1.46 volts to be stable at 4.5Ghz. Im buying from micro center another E0 for my self because i need a q9550 i have to leave the e5200.



That is amazing!!! 530 FSB!

Can you please post all of your settings for RAM and chipset, and GTL VREF's if you used them.

I've gotta say that all the top quadcore FSB overclocks seem to be on the P45 chipset.

P45 makes the 780i look like a toy


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, they do make the 780i look small. But that's due to the poor build quality of the 780i&790i.. If you want ocin' then you'll need something that doesn't have a fsb/bus hole like those two boards do.

But, they have done one hell hell of a job with the x58 & P55 series


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 27, 2009)

chinobino said:


> That is amazing!!! 530 FSB!
> 
> Can you please post all of your settings for RAM and chipset, and GTL VREF's if you used them.
> 
> ...



Well Here are most of the settings i used. 
CPU Voltage: 1.4387 volts
CPU Multi: 8.5x
FSB:530 
FSB Voltage: 1.40volts
I didn't mess with PLL or Reference voltages bit i raised them from there values like 10 percent. Ussualy this board on auto on the PLL or reference voltages does great for over clocking i belive.
RAM: 940Mhz
Timing: 4-4-4-12 stable 
RAM Voltage: 2.20 volts

The sad thing about a 780i now is that all these p45 boards can get sli hacked now with the modded drivers thread . So you get high FSB and a mix of ATI or NVIDIA GPU'z which = rape performance. 

Take into account i didnt even mess with the q9550 for 3 hours even. I just poped logical settings that would work, which would be 3.8Ghz and 1.36 volts and 1:1 for RAM with some good timings and it did it like nothing. When i was at 4.3Ghz stable at 1.36 volts i was amazed, saying this must be a golden q9550 ? But i can probably do better then 530fsb on this q9550. If I turn into a tweak freak i can probable get 4.6-4.8Ghz i belive. I didnt hit a wall in the q9550 fsb i just stopped there lol.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, they do make the 780i look small. But that's due to the poor build quality of the 780i&790i.. If you want ocin' then you'll need something that doesn't have a fsb/bus hole like those two boards do.
> 
> But, they have done one hell hell of a job with the x58 & P55 series



the X58 and p55 series, well mainly the x58 boards are ridiculous. There all basicly over 150 bucks so its expensive for a reason  they better over clock well if there ganna break the bank before you even buy the processor and the RAM.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> the X58 and p55 series, well mainly the x58 boards are ridiculous. There all basicly over 150 bucks so its expensive for a reason  they better over clock well if there ganna break the bank before you even buy the processor and the RAM.



Yeah, but also look at the 780i's and 790i's.. they where a high price point board , but sucked due to poor chipset and a bus hole that kills any hopes to get over 4ghz. Some have been able to do it. I did on both my 780i ftw (Q6700, Q9550) and 790i ultra (Q9550 & Qx9650).

TPU even posted it being at $279 (post 5) when it was launched..

Price doesn't mean anything.. I paid $299 for my Striker II, and where is it now... paper weight.. It all has to do with the build quality of the board... sh1t.. Look at the kit cars.. You can build a car to look like anything. A Pontiac Fiero can have a body swap and look just like a Ferrari F355.. Hell, I'd price it at the same price of a Ferrari F355.. And laugh straight to the bank via them not knowing it's just a Fiero..

If your looking for over clock, then Most and I say MOST of the time you might have to pay the bucks to do so. But, the P45 boards where all price quite reasonable and could oc to hell and back. My best board I ever had was also my cheapest.. DFI Blood Iron p35.. It did 550fsb and then booted to 567fsb, but due to "os" errors, I wasn't able to get in.. Never get a os from a friend that works at a company "dell"... They have built in safe locks for if someone trys to oc with them... lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, but also look at the 780i's and 790i's.. they where a high price point board , but sucked due to poor chipset and a bus hole that kills any hopes to get over 4ghz. Some have been able to do it. I did on both my 780i ftw (Q6700, Q9550) and 790i ultra (Q9550 & Qx9650).
> 
> TPU even posted it being at $279 (post 5) when it was launched..
> 
> ...



Yeah thats exactly what i think. When it comes to p45 boards gigabyte is cheap but can do 530-550 fsb on there p45 series. I know exactly what you mean. Poor 780-790i's just cant do as much and yet they want you to run 3 video cards on them even though they potentialy cant overclock a CPU high enough to were bottlenecks don't occur...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

That's very true. My p35 gigabyte board was doa.. I was mad.. I said I'd never play with them again, but when their low budget p45 came out, I threw it into a build I was making for a co-worker.. I was amazed at what it could do.. But, if I didn't get that doa p35.. I'd never have my favorite board.

To me, if they wanted to really do tri-sli.. they should of done the 7series as a SLI. then make a 8series that went ddr3 and tri.. They probably could of fixed what they did so wrong with the 7series.. Now, I still have the 790i board, and think its good.. But, just at a somewhat mid oc.. it can be good for folding/crunching..

Hell, I was trying to sell my 790i with full water blocks and barbs for $140 a few weeks ago.. Just to get it out of my face.. No bites due to the chipset... I got tons just asking for the blocks.. but I wanted to sell for bundle.. hell the blocks/barbs cost $300...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's very true. My p35 gigabyte board was doa.. I was mad.. I said I'd never play with them again, but when their low budget p45 came out, I threw it into a build I was making for a co-worker.. I was amazed at what it could do.. But, if I didn't get that doa p35.. I'd never have my favorite board.
> 
> To me, if they wanted to really do tri-sli.. they should of done the 7series as a SLI. then make a 8series that went ddr3 and tri.. They probably could of fixed what they did so wrong with the 7series.. Now, I still have the 790i board, and think its good.. But, just at a somewhat mid oc.. it can be good for folding/crunching..
> 
> Hell, I was trying to sell my 790i with full water blocks and barbs for $140 a few weeks ago.. Just to get it out of my face.. No bites due to the chipset... I got tons just asking for the blocks.. but I wanted to sell for bundle.. hell the blocks/barbs cost $300...



Haahahaha, i can remember that i wanted a 780i ftw so bad 10 months ago. 8 months ago got a p45 motherboard which is the best mobo ive had for a long time. Well the only good one ive had. I'm looking for a Gigabyte p55, once you get a good product and see good reviews on a company's motherboards you just want to stay with them. I hope there p55 motherboards are good. I here gig's x58 motherboards are great and hold the name from the p45 series. Hell i thought my AMD Athlon x2 brisbane 5800+ at 3.1Ghz was a good processor with ddr2 800Mhz. WRONG, was i wrong the minute i bought one of Intel's Pentium wolf dales with a xigmatek s1283 dark knight right of the bat, i overclocked it to 3.8 booted on windows 7 RC, started crysis and turned the r_DisplayInfo=1 command and watched the fps and i was shocked. I know AMD has got good processors now but i have a great intel motherboard so theres no need to spend 100 bucks on a AMD motherboard and another 150 for a Phenom II when the q9550 im looking to get does 4.3Ghz stable at low voltage . I was shocked at what a performance increase i had from 9-10,000 3dmark06 to 16-18,000 in 3dmark06 holy crap


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Haahahaha, i can remember that i wanted a 780i ftw so bad 10 months ago. 8 months ago got a p45 motherboard which is the best mobo ive had for a long time. Well the only good one ive had. I'm looking for a Gigabyte p55, once you get a good product and see good reviews on a company's motherboards you just want to stay with them. I hope there p55 motherboards are good. I here gig's x58 motherboards are great and hold the name from the p45 series. Hell i thought my AMD Athlon x2 brisbane 5800+ at 3.1Ghz was a good processor with ddr2 800Mhz. WRONG, was i wrong the minute i bought one of Intel's Pentium wolf dales with a xigmatek s1283 dark knight right of the bat, i overclocked it to 3.8 booted on windows 7 RC, started crysis and turned the r_DisplayInfo=1 command and watched the fps and i was shocked. I know AMD has got good processors now but i have a great intel motherboard so theres no need to spend 100 bucks on a AMD motherboard and another 150 for a Phenom II when the q9550 im looking to get does 4.3Ghz stable at low voltage . I was shocked at what a performance increase i had from 9-10,000 3dmark06 to 16-18,000 in 3dmark06 holy crap



I can say from talking with a few oc'ers that the the x58 on Gigabyte does hold to the expectations via the p45 set.. Now, with the p55's I know that their very strong boards. oc'ing to 4ghz is pretty simple once you find the sweet spots.. And, as I've shown with this evga p55..  Even at 4.6ghz, it can be done all with a air cooler.. Just gotta know the sweet spots.. And to tell the truth.. All I did to get to 4ghz, is read a review on the board via EVGA forums.. Set his settings (he had a i7 860 chip) and boom. I'm at 4ghz, and stable still at 4.2ghz.. But, due to not having much time to play, I haven't yet benched at 4.2ghz other then to play with pi..

To tell the truth.. Amd is a great set up, but if your not wanting to spend the money.. If you go into looking at AMD as a solid cheap build, then you'll never give your hopes up on their products.. IMHO. Now, with intel set ups.. The lower you go, price wise, sometimes the higher it goes.. E52 chips/e64's (I saw a 68% oc on my chip alone).. AMD does get those chips, but board work is what bricks you mostly with amds.. I think at lease.. Well, there is also the non be... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2009)

This is too much reading


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 27, 2009)

Just a quick question, how does a q9550 with a over clock of 4.3Ghz 24/7 compare to a i7 when it comes to encoding and stuff. Also if i was crazy enough to pump 1.48 volts threw a q9550 i shall be getting to do 4.5Ghz stable how would that compare to a i7. 

but most likely 4.3Ghz though lol ;]

IM GOING TO MICRO CENTER FOR Q9550 MAY THE RAPE COMMENCE IM JUMPING IN JOy YET IM ALMOST 17 NEED A LICENSE AND NEED TO GET A JOB >.>

im getting my own q9550 lol 3870x2 im just happy i get it for a deal and ae0 stepping.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 27, 2009)

wtf ^


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I can say from talking with a few oc'ers that the the x58 on Gigabyte does hold to the expectations via the p45 set.. Now, with the p55's I know that their very strong boards. oc'ing to 4ghz is pretty simple once you find the sweet spots.. And, as I've shown with this evga p55..  Even at 4.6ghz, it can be done all with a air cooler.. Just gotta know the sweet spots.. And to tell the truth.. All I did to get to 4ghz, is read a review on the board via EVGA forums.. Set his settings (he had a i7 860 chip) and boom. I'm at 4ghz, and stable still at 4.2ghz.. But, due to not having much time to play, I haven't yet benched at 4.2ghz other then to play with pi..
> 
> To tell the truth.. Amd is a great set up, but if your not wanting to spend the money.. If you go into looking at AMD as a solid cheap build, then you'll never give your hopes up on their products.. IMHO. Now, with intel set ups.. The lower you go, price wise, sometimes the higher it goes.. E52 chips/e64's (I saw a 68% oc on my chip alone).. AMD does get those chips, but board work is what bricks you mostly with amds.. I think at lease.. Well, there is also the non be... lol



AMD board build quality is excelent. I liked them more than i liked this eVGA P55. Their chips just get to hot to quick to justify any real overclocking on conventional cooling.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> AMD board build quality is excelent. I liked them more than i liked this eVGA P55. Their chips just get to hot to quick to justify any real overclocking on conventional cooling.



Very true on the build quality. That's why you don't have to spend the money to get a great board. 

I just can't see how you got a dud board... but, I've had my share, Striker II, so I feel your pain.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

what AMD chips would hit 4ghz? Almost all of the 45nm? Also what Intel chips will do 4ghz 24/7? 
I'm considering trying to get a new build and want a chip that will do 4ghz 24/7. Dual,tri,quad doesn't matter


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what AMD chips would hit 4ghz? Almost all of the 45nm? Also what Intel chips will do 4ghz 24/7?
> I'm considering trying to get a new build and want a chip that will do 4ghz 24/7. Dual,tri,quad doesn't matter



newer AMD 955,965 and Intel Q9450,550,650 quads should all do 4 relatively easily, the are worser clock per clock, but clock higher.
regarding duals:
the regor 240 and the e8400,500,600 should do well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> newer AMD 955,965 and Intel Q9450,550,650 quads should all do 4 relatively easily, the are worser clock per clock, but clock higher.
> regarding duals:
> the regor 240 and the e8400,500,600 should do well



lets see whats in my budget after Xmas  at the least i want a 240


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lets see whats in my budget after Xmas  at the least i want a 240



that would be the easiest and cheapest solution. i just dont know how the rana 435 and 445 clock... they are the triples


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that would be the easiest and cheapest solution. i just dont know how the rana 435 and 445 clock... they are the triples



the 240 would be the cheapest but i want something better for crunching. I don't plan on new video card(s) anytime soon if i get SLI running so i don't think a OCed 240 would hold me back there..


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Very true on the build quality. That's why you don't have to spend the money to get a great board.
> 
> I just can't see how you got a dud board... but, I've had my share, Striker II, so I feel your pain.


It was fine until i started phase. I think either the install/insulation process or just not having it screwed down to the case prolly fried the other lanes.



p_o_s_pc said:


> what AMD chips would hit 4ghz? Almost all of the 45nm? Also what Intel chips will do 4ghz 24/7?
> I'm considering trying to get a new build and want a chip that will do 4ghz 24/7. Dual,tri,quad doesn't matter



Any 720-965 will do 4 easy with water.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> It was fine until i started phase. I think either the install/insulation process or just not having it screwed down to the case prolly fried the other lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Any 720-965 will do 4 easy with water.



that helps but what chips will do 4ghz on air? Would i have to go Intel for that one?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably. Possibly a 955/965 but cant garuntee that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Probably. Possibly a 955/965 but cant garuntee that.



not looking for anyone to guarantee 4ghz on any chip


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 27, 2009)

New results 4.4ghz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not looking for anyone to guarantee 4ghz on any chip



you can always get a bum chip.
e8400-600 are known to achieve 4ghz in most situations, on medium air cooling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you can always get a bum chip.
> e8400-600 are known to achieve 4ghz in most situations, on medium air cooling.


I know i could.I know it has alot to do with luck... So would a E8400 reach 4ghz on a Xiggy S1283


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know i could.I know it has alot to do with luck... So would a E8400 reach 4ghz on a Xiggy S1283



supposedly. if it doesnt, you can consider it "shitty", i believe.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> supposedly. if it doesnt, you can consider it "shitty", i believe.




how do the Phenom II 940's clock? the E8400 is still up there in price


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do the Phenom II 940's clock? the E8400 is still up there in price



about 3.7-3.8 for most people. if you dont mind 200 mhz, this would be a nice choice, due to their "age" making them cheaper


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> about 3.7-3.8 for most people. if you dont mind 200 mhz, this would be a nice choice, due to their "age" making them cheaper



its on my list. 200mhz isn't going to be noticeable in much of anything  

So a Destroyer+PII 940+SLI 8800GT's should make a decent rig..right?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

nice 4ghz on a i7  your making me want to go out to the corner and whore myself out for awhile to get one...


----------



## shevanel (Nov 27, 2009)

$360 cpu/mobo/ram


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

shevanel said:


> $360 cpu/mobo/ram



i need a job


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its on my list. 200mhz isn't going to be noticeable in much of anything
> 
> So a Destroyer+PII 940+SLI 8800GT's should make a decent rig..right?



very similar to my actual main rig,cough so i say: yes! for the price you cant get much better stuff, as long it isnt used... used parts are another theme....



p_o_s_pc said:


> nice 4ghz on a i7  your making me want to go out to the corner and whore myself out for awhile to get one...



dont prostitute yourself POS! the old men will rape your arsehole!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> very similar to my actual main rig,cough so i say: yes! for the price you cant get much better stuff, as long it isnt used... used parts are another theme....
> 
> 
> 
> dont prostitute yourself POS! the old men will rape your arsehole!


i don't want to mess around with used parts unless i have no other way to get parts...

Ouch  the old men would love it...I am always being told i have a nice ass... But i don't like guys like that i'm not gay..I know some girls that wanted me to fuck them.. maybe i should call them up and say $40+ a few beers and i will


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't want to mess around with used parts unless i have no other way to get parts...
> 
> Ouch  the old men would love it...I am always being told i have a nice ass... But i don't like guys like that i'm not gay..I know some girls that wanted me to fuck them.. maybe i should call them up and say $40+ a few beers and i will



so... destroyer it is
the second one sounds much better, as long as they arent "greasy" or "dirty.
i would chose that, before i would chose stinky old men


----------



## shevanel (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm about to post a video.. please watch bec. its rediculous.

I'd like to see anyone else do this on anything non i7 in the same amount of time..

Recording the entire desktop in full screen whilst encoding a 1.18gb file all in about a minute. Much faster if im not recording at the same time, but still...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so... destroyer it is
> the second one sounds much better, as long as they arent "greasy" or "dirty.
> i would chose that, before i would chose stinky old men



the second one doesn't sound bad at all.Considering all but 1 of the girls are hot and aren't greasy or dirty.. But everything has its cons.. The biggest con with prostituting myself to anyone is i will loose my gf i don't want that to happen..After all you can't fuck a computer and it can't show you love back


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the second one doesn't sound bad at all.Considering all but 1 of the girls are hot and aren't greasy or dirty.. But everything has its cons.. The biggest con with prostituting myself to anyone is i will loose my gf i don't want that to happen..After all you can't fuck a computer and it can't show you love back



that means, your girlfriend would allow you old men ?
prostitution has its cons, right... your loved one must be VERY,VERY strong, to not break on that. i wouldnt do it. never.
if you want to do something bad for money: consider dealing. but then, dont get your ass fucked by the cops! germany is easy go for them ganja peddlers!

EDIT: dont try this at home! ;-)


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice 4ghz on a i7  your making me want to go out to the corner and whore myself out for awhile to get one...



Cough Cough, what about my 4.4ghz screenie about 10 posts back


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that means, your girlfriend would allow you old men ?
> prostitution has its cons, right... your loved one must be VERY,VERY strong, to not break on that. i wouldnt do it. never.
> if you want to do something bad for money: consider dealing. but then, dont get your ass fucked by the cops! germany is easy go for them ganja peddlers!
> 
> EDIT: dont try this at home! ;-)


No my GF wouldn't allow me old men. She told me any kind of prostitution and its over.. I have tried dealing before i liked the money.But once again the gf doesn't want me to do it because she don't want me locked up... damn sometimes having a gf that cares sucks


InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Cough Cough, what about my 4.4ghz screenie about 10 posts back



i saw that. I creamed myself


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> No my GF wouldn't allow me old men. She told me any kind of prostitution and its over.. I have tried dealing before i liked the money.But once again the gf doesn't want me to do it because she don't want me locked up... damn sometimes having a gf that cares sucks
> 
> 
> i saw that. I creamed myself



luckily, my girlfriend never had a bad feeling about that. in fact she loved the herb


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> luckily, my girlfriend never had a bad feeling about that. in fact she loved the herb



my ex loved it but thats the only good thing about her. We used to do the herb together all time


----------



## shevanel (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnfi3GRCDD8


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my ex loved it but thats the only good thing about her. We used to do the herb together all time



luckily, in my case, its only a part of her near perfection.
but its somehow... better... if you smoke with your loved one... even better than with friends


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

shevanel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnfi3GRCDD8



not helping


----------



## shevanel (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah isnt that nuts..

records screen.. encodes while screen is being recorded.. then plays video in the screen being recorded.. in like less time than it takes to piss.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

shevanel said:


> yeah isnt that nuts..
> 
> records screen.. encodes while screen is being recorded.. then plays video in the screen being recorded.. in like less time than it takes to piss.



damn i want a i7 now or a board for dual quad cores


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn i want a i7 now or a board for dual quad cores



*cough*
GPGPU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough*
> GPGPU



what is that?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Can you add me to the club...


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Cough Cough, what about my 4.4ghz screenie about 10 posts back








Want a cookie?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/WPrimei7101620092.jpg
> 
> Want a cookie?


HaHa nice!!!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/WPrimei7101620092.jpg
> 
> Want a cookie?



sorry didnt realise it was a dick waving comp lol 

Nice oc anyway


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Binge, what are your temps like on the cpu with crazy high volts for I7?


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Binge, what are your temps like on the cpu with crazy high volts for I7?



They were around 34C, but that's when I had a MO-RA 2 and heatkiller combo.  Intel spec maximum for i7s is 1.53V on the core.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Binge, what are your temps like on the cpu with crazy high volts for I7?



defo crazy high volts, I had a modest 1.325vcore on air for that 4.404ghz screenie


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> defo crazy high volts, I had a modest 1.325vcore on air for that 4.404ghz screenie



Is it bench stable?  Mine was.  If you don't want to wave sticks around, then don't wave it


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Is it bench stable?  Mine was.  If you don't want to wave sticks around, then don't wave it



look I applauded you on the oc lol, whats up ? 

stop waving your dick round man


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> They were around 34C, but that's when I had a MO-RA 2 and heatkiller combo.  Intel spec maximum for i7s is 1.53V on the core.


Sweet! but thats high for intel hey? Whats there MAX c?


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet! but thats high for intel hey? Whats there MAX c?



Not high for intel.  They say in their spec sheet 1.53V is the max.  Most people push theirs to 1.64V+ for OCs 4.7GHZ+

My max temps were 65C


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet! but thats high for intel hey? Whats there MAX c?



tjunction max is 100c


----------



## trickson (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is mine .


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice FSB on that P5Q


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 28, 2009)

To everyone with a 920 D0, what is the CPU voltage you use stable at 4GHz? I'm at 1.27v but if anyone says they use 1.25v etc, I could go lower stable.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> To everyone with a 920 D0, what is the CPU voltage you use stable at 4GHz? I'm at 1.27v but if anyone says they use 1.25v etc, I could go lower stable.



Am on 1.275 in bios for 4.0 stable, hit 4.4 on 1.32vcore


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what is that?



cpu tasks on gpus


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 28, 2009)

Finnaly got back from 250mile+ drive to micro center. 
Was it worth it lol.





3volvedcombat||q9550 E0|| 4.301||Corsair H50 P&P

Right now im stress testing this beast for 3 hrs of prime 95 then ill move on to 4.4Ghz 24/7 stable . 

I havnt testes max fsb but i know it will do 535+ fsb validated just give me time to do this haahaahahahah  Also Super PI benching will start after p95 test.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 28, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> To everyone with a 920 D0, what is the CPU voltage you use stable at 4GHz? I'm at 1.27v but if anyone says they use 1.25v etc, I could go lower stable.



I have three 920 D0 and they all do 4Ghz @ 1.22v 24/7.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 28, 2009)

Heres a run on one of my crunchers with an ECS motherboard.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Finnaly got back from 250mile+ drive to micro center.
> Was it worth it lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091127/Capture025602.jpg
> 
> ...


So easy hey


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Heres a run on one of my crunchers with an ECS motherboard.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091127/ECS Black X58B-A wPrime.jpg


Very NICE!!!!!


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 28, 2009)

Heres a run on my Asus Rampage II GENE cruncher.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 28, 2009)

damn this thread exploded


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 28, 2009)

And my daily driver which I haven't tried going past 4.2Mhz on but I'm sure 4.5Mhz wouldn't be to hard.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> And my daily driver which I haven't tried going past 4.2Mhz on but I'm sure 4.5Mhz wouldn't be to hard.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/4200MHz LinX Stable.jpg


DUDE I believe ya but can you link me to that wallpaper site your running?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> And my daily driver which I haven't tried going past 4.2Mhz on but I'm sure 4.5Mhz wouldn't be to hard.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/4200MHz LinX Stable.jpg



now thats a heck of an overclock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 28, 2009)

4.6ghz at -44c mmmmm. If i got faster ram i could OC past 4.6ghz.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 28, 2009)

just about time for you boys to start the 5ghz club


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn, there was an I7 920 frenzy. This thread went crazy.
List updated, Awesome stuff guys

@Binge


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Damn, there was an I7 920 frenzy. This thread went crazy.
> List updated, Awesome stuff guys
> 
> @Binge


Just like a shark feeding frenzy lol....nice going guys


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 29, 2009)

New 4.0Ghz 24/7 clock i will keep for a very long time








Ran the test a second time with 1.36volts on NB and 2.1volts on RAM






Looks like we have a extremely stable low voltage q9550 at 4.0Ghz.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome stuff. Im still trying to figure this board out. This ram situation seems like its something alot dumber than a bad dimm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

need me to take screen shots on my bios to see if there is something done via that?

Also, watchdog is via when you change memory low gap settings. if you don't know yet..


----------



## skylamer (Nov 29, 2009)

7ghz club please!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 29, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=854983

3volvedcombat||q9550||4.505Ghz||H50 P&P 

I validated this time.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> need me to take screen shots on my bios to see if there is something done via that?
> 
> Also, watchdog is via when you change memory low gap settings. if you don't know yet..



What is that?

And do you know what the i-limit jumpers are for?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's the link for the watchdog time out. I got it when I was playing with my tridents over 2200mhz.. They liked 2200mhz at 10-10-10-24, but if I went higher, i'd get the watchdog error. So, from the look of it it's due to ram, or could also be memory controller.. I'm seeing going to 4.7ghz, I'm having ton of memory bsod, but it's not due to instable ram, I've memtested it at that clock, and 4passes was good.. I just think the memory controller isn't to the "oc to 2600mhz" that it says it is.. 

As for the jumpers, I haven't seen anything on the evga forums, or any place else. I'll look more into it, but I can't even get a answer from EVGA on the ECP cable.. So, it's been a pain..

PM me the jumper thing, and I'll look into it when I get home tomorrow again.. I forgot to respond to ya on it the last time because of how much "wording" went into the club since then.. lol


----------



## Binge (Nov 30, 2009)

eva2000 from i4memory always writes that your ram is limited by your memory controller and your memory controller is luck of the draw.

I have some screens from a chip I overclocked recently and it's got a really nice 4.0GHz OC and tight timings on the ram.  The only problem I saw with the setup was that my classy fried a memory slot, so not I have to RMA the motherboard 

Sh!t happens


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, that is very true. You can learn a lot from i4memory! I know I have. 

Nice clocks Binge.


----------



## Binge (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks man.  I've decided a chip with an OC like that is my target for air cooling.

P.S.  Everyone with a TRUE should lap it ASAP.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Thanks man.  I've decided a chip like that is my target for air cooling.
> 
> P.S.  Everyone with a TRUE should lap it ASAP.



wait.. did I read that right the second time? memory slot fried? 


 Out of the 4 chips I've hit to 4ghz, I can say, all chips didn't really see a huge grain of anything over 4ghz.. Pi, but noting really on benches.. 4ghz is great for 24/7 clocks. if Your stable there, then stuff will just be a breeze at multi tasking. Imo at lease.. 

Now, I did run my Qx9650 at 4.4ghz for 24/7.. lol.. but that was just because "I could"


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> eva2000 from i4memory always writes that your ram is limited by your memory controller and your memory controller is luck of the draw.
> 
> I have some screens from a chip I overclocked recently and it's got a really nice 4.0GHz OC and tight timings on the ram.  The only problem I saw with the setup was that my classy fried a memory slot, so not I have to RMA the motherboard
> 
> ...



Still manage to get a lower voltage on my 4.0Ghz 24/7 but dam good job on i7 

I need a i7, but i think upgrading to a 4.0Ghz q9550 from a e5200 is already enough in that matter, haahahahaa


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 30, 2009)

OnBoard | E8400 | 4.004 GHz | AIR Ultima-90 + IFX-10

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855901

Want my E8400 there too to join my E7200, if I upgrade  (been oogling Quads or i7 mobo and if I get one chep then it's for rest of the stuff)


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 30, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> OnBoard | E8400 | 4.004 GHz | AIR Ultima-90 + IFX-10
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855901
> 
> Want my E8400 there too to join my E7200, if I upgrade  (been oogling Quads or i7 mobo and if I get one chep then it's for rest of the stuff)



Go to a micro center, any around the country, then buy a q9550 for 169.99, make sure its packing date is August 2009 or even newer, then check the stepping and make sure is a SLB8V then the batch code of L87C*** and you can maybe get a quad that does 4.004Ghz at 1.23volts and more stable then a floor of diamond(30+ runs of Intelburntest). 

*EDIT*whoops you live in Finland my bad**** Lol if you were in america you could have gone to microcenter .


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 30, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Go to a micro center, any around the country, then buy a q9550 for 169.99..
> 
> *EDIT*whoops you live in Finland my bad**** Lol if you were in america you could have gone to microcenter .



Yep, that would be great with current currency rates. Someone visits MC, throws box away, keeps cooler, sticks CPU to letter and I got one too  Or buy two, get better for them selves and worse chip for me 

None is even selling q9550 cheap in ebay surely you could sell one (many) for $200 and make easy $30, if micro center is close.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 1, 2009)

heres my latest. this board is getting harder as the fsb gets higher!

4.634ghz E8400 e0 8gb DDR2 800@ 1030mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=857572

Edit: almost forgot AIR COOLING Sunbeam tuniq tower 120 extreme HDT with modded mounting kit because the stock mounting sucks! and it dropped 6c idle 4c load


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 1, 2009)

@3volvedcombat , Congrats on the new Quad you got a Sweet pick.



overclocking101 said:


> heres my latest. this board is getting harder as the fsb gets higher!
> 
> 4.634ghz E8400 e0 8gb DDR2 800@ 1030mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=857572
> ...



Impressive man

List updated, good stuff everyone.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 2, 2009)

this ought to bring me up the totem pole a bit! i think this may be my last submission till i get i7 but here ya go no validation this is only a suicide shot

4725 @ 1.55v


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 2, 2009)

Its not suicide if it lives you know


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Its not suicide if it lives you know



i thought, only about 1.6 is suicide?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope i dont sound stupid, but what is i4memory?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I hope i dont sound stupid, but what is i4memory?



i dont know, sry.... but... your avatar is creeeepy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I hope i dont sound stupid, but what is i4memory?



It's a forum.

http://i4memory.com/


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's a forum.
> 
> http://i4memory.com/



Everytime I see that forum, I think "eva2000"

List updated, good suicide run Overclockin101. 
An i7 in your hands will be a deadly weapon bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Everytime I see that forum, I think "eva2000"
> 
> List updated, good suicide run Overclockin101.
> An i7 in your hands will be a deadly weapon bro



 eva2000


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2009)

Guys you reckon a x58 dual core (2.4ghz stock) could hit 4ghz stable?


----------



## Binge (Dec 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Guys you reckon a x58 dual core (2.4ghz stock) could hit 4ghz stable?



Are you talking about a server chip?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> Are you talking about a server chip?




That's correct.


----------



## Binge (Dec 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> That's correct.



lol then yes 4.0 would be like breathing to that chip.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet, it will be under water too 

so I'll see you guys with a new another chip in week or so


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 2, 2009)

Where do you get a 2.4ghz server 1366 chip? I've only seen 1.86 E5502. I don't have much hope for a 14x multi chip.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2009)

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=40799


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> eva2000



 Eva2000  +1!!!!!!!!!!!

You gotta love his forum!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 3, 2009)

ooo looks like i got the fastest E8400 beat me if you dare guys and gals


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally got 4Ghz! 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=862634

Supreme0verlord | 720 BE (X4) | 4.018Ghz | Air Xigmatek S1284


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Finally got 4Ghz!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=862634
> 
> Supreme0verlord | 720 BE (X4) | 4.018Ghz | Air Xigmatek S1284



Nice!!! Its only me and you up there past 4GHZ on the 720X4


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice!!! Its only me and you up there past 4GHZ on the 720X4



Yeah, I couldn't believe that I got it to run at that speed. It was no where near stable, in fact, it BSOD'd right after I validated it . Oh well, I'm happy that I finally achieved 4Ghz.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah, I couldn't believe that I got it to run at that speed. It was no where near stable, in fact, it BSOD'd right after I validated it . Oh well, I'm happy that I finally achieved 4Ghz.



I know that feeling man, hearts pounding and your praying you have enough seconds to save the validation file


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Mind bumping me up the latter bro?

Newest stable clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Mind bumping me up the latter bro?
> 
> Newest stable clock
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/lowtemps706.jpg



Yo, what about the 940?  Remember bout yo homie in FLA 


That's a nice stable clock man, finally not hard at all to do 4Ghz stable on AMD   WOOT WOOT


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yo, what about the 940?  Remember bout yo homie in FLA
> 
> 
> That's a nice stable clock man, finally not hard at all to do 4Ghz stable on AMD   WOOT WOOT


Bro I told you what I did with it..... I didn't forget about my hommie!!!
Remember OCZ Reapers?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Bro I told you what I did with it..... I didn't forget about my hommie!!!
> Remember OCZ Reapers?



PM me I forgot what we had talked about the 940    I've had a bad day 

PM me about the reapers too!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yo, what about the 940?  Remember bout yo homie in FLA
> 
> 
> That's a nice stable clock man, finally not hard at all to do 4Ghz stable on AMD   WOOT WOOT


wouldnt say finally not hard to clock AMD to 4GHz stable 
It aint as easy as the sissy chips haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> wouldnt say finally not hard to clock AMD to 4GHz stable
> It aint as easy as the sissy chips haha



It was possible before, but it was harder because it took much more vcore to do so stable.  These new CPU's seem to be kicking some major ass!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was possible before, but it was harder because it took much more vcore to do so stable.  These new CPU's seem to be kicking some major ass!


yeah in a way your rite bro, but to be truthfully stable they take same tweaking.... and it just isn't an overnight thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah in a way your rite bro, but to be truthfully stable they take same tweaking.... and it just isn't overnight.



For no CPU it's overnight.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> For no CPU it's overnight.


BS Intel I7 (20 is as easy as pie to get 4.0GHz.... you told me that.... I think I still have your PM of that lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> BS Intel I7 (20 is as easy as pie to get 4.0GHz.... you told me that.... I think I still have your PM of that lol



Yeah but it's not a matter of seconds.  You still gotta do your tweakin' bro.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah but it's not a matter of seconds.  You still gotta do your tweakin' bro.



And anyways even if you set your i7 at 4 Ghz your going to want to mentally want more just for the e-peen or if you just need 4Ghz you would want to see how low of a voltage your i7 can do 4.0Ghz rock rock rock stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah but it's not a matter of seconds.  You still gotta do your tweakin' bro.


DAVID go to bed bro!!!!! your rambling man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> And anyways even if you set your i7 at 4 Ghz your going to want to mentally want more just for the e-peen or if you just need 4Ghz you would want to see how low of a voltage your i7 can do 4.0Ghz rock rock rock stable



4Ghz?  man it get too damn hot in my room bro seriously. You have no idea how much cooler the damn room is now with the i7 at these settings!    That's full load by the way, idle is 1.013v









fullinfusion said:


> DAVID go to bed bro!!!!! your rambling man


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4Ghz?  man it get too damn hot in my room bro seriously. You have no idea how much cooler the damn room is now with the i7 at these settings!    That's full load by the way, idle is 1.013v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/Capture227.jpg


D.... I have Siruis radio and hear the weather temps for FLA every day im on the road and I gotta bow to you man!!!! nice job @ 2.+ to 4+GHz for temps....

LOL, out side it's -24c and I have the window open.... thats why im good to go tonight


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was possible before, but it was harder because it took much more vcore to do so stable.  These new CPU's seem to be kicking some major ass!



in fact they can undervolt good, and at a certain point (nearly exactly 4ghz) they need volts,volts,volts.... and much luck, to not fuck up the run. ACC can help
i use -4


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> in fact they can undervolt good, and at a certain point (nearly exactly 4ghz) they need volts,volts,volts.... and much luck, to not fuck up the run. ACC can help
> i use -4


I see you run -4 on the acc but   -  , is for lower clocks and cpu volts hey?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4Ghz?  man it get too damn hot in my room bro seriously. You have no idea how much cooler the damn room is now with the i7 at these settings!    That's full load by the way, idle is 1.013v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/Capture227.jpg



Your Undervolting to thats good, actually today i also decided to undervolt my q9550. Its stable at 0.944volts at 2.833Ghz stock and its stable at 3.0Ghz at 0.992volts . But at 0.944Ghz max temps are 37-34-32-32 and its kinda warm inside i can drop them further with my corsair H50 




Lowest it will let me verifiy at stock speeds  but it aint stable. I wish my ep45-ud3p had more swift settings because i have to change it to blocks and so on. I can probably verifiy at 0.91 volts if voltages were a little more complex with my motherboard but i live with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Your Undervolting to thats good, actually today i also decided to undervolt my q9550. Its stable at 0.944volts at 2.833Ghz stock and its stable at 3.0Ghz at 0.992volts . But at 0.944Ghz max temps are 37-34-32-32 and its kinda warm inside i can drop them further with my corsair H50



That's very good bro, def. keeps the temps down


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I see you run -4 on the acc but   -  , is for lower clocks and cpu volts hey?



its like the gtl´s for core duo/quad

it should be a voltage "flattener"... i tried to boot at a vcore, that would boot, because it was too low. then i adjusted to -4, and got 5 linx runs
from this point on, i knew, this can add performance and stability!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

w0w I wanted to see what voltage this q9550 will run at stable at the same clock speed of my e5200 and


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

haha, that's awesome bro   I think undervolting is just as exciting as overclocking for some reason


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, that's awesome bro   I think undervolting is just as exciting as overclocking for some reason



Exactly it is, especially when you have a processor that can under volt. I realized i dont even need my quad at 4.0Ghz even though it will do it without effort or any voltage. Im just ganna run my quad at 3.0Ghz 0.992 volts(Passed 30runs of Intel burn test). Just messed with some ram timings and got them down to 4-4-4-10 845Mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Exactly it is, especially when you have a processor that can under volt. I realized i dont even need my quad at 4.0Ghz even though it will do it without effort or any voltage. Im just ganna run my quad at 3.0Ghz 0.992 volts(Passed 30runs of Intel burn test). Just messed with some ram timings and got them down to 4-4-4-10 845Mhz



That's what I said, and I am running my i7 undervolted.  Two weeks from now I get bored and I load my 4.1 Ghz setting and screw undervolting


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what I said, and I am running my i7 undervolted.  Two weeks from now I get bored and I load my 4.1 Ghz setting and screw undervolting



Why do you read my mind!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Why do you read my mind!!!!!



  It's just the way humans are.  We are never satisfied with what we have!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's just the way humans are.  We are never satisfied with what we have!



i am... but i almost never get, what i want. im a Toy of gods, and they love to see me struggle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i am... but i almost never get, what i want. im a Toy of gods, and they love to see me struggle



Bro, does the BIOS look purple to you right now, or is it changing colors on you?


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, does the BIOS look purple to you right now, or is it changing colors on you?



That's not God playing tricks, it's the LSD!!!  WE CAN'T STOP HERE!!! This is bat country...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> w0w I wanted to see what voltage this q9550 will run at stable at the same clock speed of my e5200 and
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/866864.png[/url]
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/Capture049142.jpg



Thats some amazing stuff

@ fullinfusion, jumped up 6 spots on that ladder

@cp Your getting another 940 rig up?


----------



## vega22 (Dec 6, 2009)

evolved that how much my 4300 needs to do 1.8ghz wow

sage can you throw my 9550 on the list now too please 

not got a ss but cpuz is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=860957

marsey99 | Q9550 | 4.42 GHZ| AIR IFX-14|


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> evolved that how much my 4300 needs to do 1.8ghz wow
> 
> sage can you throw my 9550 on the list now too please
> 
> ...



Nice clock, ive booted into windows at 4.6Ghz but to many start up programs were going and it took 3 minutes boot hahaha, Then after that i verified CPU-Z like 10 minutes before i booted at 4.6Ghz and it would not let me verify 4.6Ghz it would still show the 4.505Ghz that i verifyed, and now for some reason i cant get it to boot at 4.6Ghz >.<


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Nice clock, ive booted into windows at 4.6Ghz but to many start up programs were going and it took 3 minutes boot hahaha, Then after that i verified CPU-Z like 10 minutes before i booted at 4.6Ghz and it would not let me verify 4.6Ghz it would still show the 4.505Ghz that i verifyed, and now for some reason i cant get it to boot at 4.6Ghz >.<



Oh, oh electronic migration in effect


@marsey99 , updated it for ya.You jumped 59 spots BTW


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, does the BIOS look purple to you right now, or is it changing colors on you?


lol, i dont know.... havent been there today



Binge said:


> That's not God playing tricks, it's the LSD!!!  WE CAN'T STOP HERE!!! This is bat country...



i love that movie


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Oh, oh electronic migration in effect
> 
> 
> @marsey99 , updated it for ya.You jumped 59 spots BTW


3volvedcombat||q9550|| 4.566Ghz||Corsair H50 P&P




No electronic migration anywhere it managed to do 4.56Ghz verify at 1.4 volts hahahahah!!!!
PUT ME ON THE LIST 3DSAGE Its a update so don't duplicate me . Good job keeping up with the 4Ghz club sage.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 6, 2009)

^ Is this the second q9550 youve had? or should I delete that other run at 4.3GHZ, for some reason I have you up twice. 

SWEET FSB Speeds man


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> ^ Is this the second q9550 youve had? or should I delete that other run at 4.3GHZ, for some reason I have you up twice.
> 
> SWEET FSB Speeds man



I have used 2 q9550's but im going to let you delete the 4.3Ghz one and 4.505ghz one Just put 1 of me at 4.566Ghz and keep it simple


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have used 2 q9550's but im going to let you delete the 4.3Ghz one and 4.505ghz one Just put 1 of me at 4.566Ghz and keep it simple



I'll just leave it up there


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'll just leave it up there



thank you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> 3volvedcombat||q9550|| 4.566Ghz||Corsair H50 P&P
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/868442.png[/url]
> 
> No electronic migration anywhere it managed to do 4.56Ghz verify at 1.4 volts hahahahah!!!!
> PUT ME ON THE LIST 3DSAGE Its a update so don't duplicate me . Good job keeping up with the 4Ghz club sage.



That's one heck of a clock   Makes me want to overclock my QX9650


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's one heck of a clock   Makes me want to overclock my QX9650



i want more OC too...  p43 doenst want more
anyone got a board clocking better for sale?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i want more OC too...  p43 doenst want more
> anyone got a board clocking better for sale?



Dont I just bring the over clock out of people haahahahaa. 
*EDIT*Updated my signature. Im thinking whats limiting me is my RAM or p45, but maybe it has hit a little fsb wall and i need to pump some voltage into it to go further. I bet i can do 4.7-4.8Ghz with 1.7volts into this thing and break a record if it aint my RAM or motherboard.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 7, 2009)

HOLY DAM I found this program called setFSB which let me tweak the fsb just by single digits, and this is what I got

3volvedcombat||q9550||4630Mhz||Corsair H50 P&P 



This q9550 I can hands down say is golden lucky. 

23rd highest over clock on HWbot.org


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634
I barely maid the top 30 highest over clocks on the q9550, im at the very very bottom but hell yay!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634
> I barely maid the top 30 highest over clocks on the q9550, im at the very very bottom but hell yay!!!!!!



the damn luck of the draw! i still fear my q9550 to be a bum chip. it only undervolts to 1.176 on 3.4 ghz
how low should i be able to go, to call it a "golden" one? 
(cant clock higher atm... stupid mobo -.-)


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the damn luck of the draw! i still fear my q9550 to be a bum chip. it only undervolts to 1.176 on 3.4 ghz
> how low should i be able to go, to call it a "golden" one?
> (cant clock higher atm... stupid mobo -.-)



Ive got a new high 



it took a 1.56volts from 1.44volts to get 5 more Mhz. LOL!!!!!!
I wont brag about 5Mhz much but its enough.
That puts my 28th on list from 30th. Ill just leave it at this im prowd i got a crazy clocker, but bummed at the voltage needed for that dam increase >.<


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the damn luck of the draw! i still fear my q9550 to be a bum chip. it only undervolts to 1.176 on 3.4 ghz
> how low should i be able to go, to call it a "golden" one?
> (cant clock higher atm... stupid mobo -.-)



No its the clock above that makes it a golden one. 28th highest overclock in the world now, so its a little special .
And well this chip does 3.4Ghz under 1.1volts never tried it. But i guess around 1.088volts for this chip or lower for 3.4Ghz, (been overclocking alot) so i know exactly how this processor acts and voltages and speeds it will be stable at


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> No its the clock above that makes it a golden one. 28th highest overclock in the world now, so its a little special .
> And well this chip does 3.4Ghz under 1.1volts never tried it. But i guess around 1.088volts for this chip or lower for 3.4Ghz, (been overclocking alot) so i know exactly how this processor acts and voltages and speeds it will be stable at



i believe my board also isnt the best choice for an overclocker. not very many mosfets, only 3-4 chokes on 2 sides.p43... i cant even see, how nice mine is 

also, its only a cheap tower cooler on it, with just 4 small heatpipes.not water, like for you ;-)


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 7, 2009)

im selling my maximus formula X3 cheap i have to dont want to but im broke gotta pay bills  oh well i got a 780i ima use for a bit and see what kinda clocks my cpu can hit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> im selling my maximus formula X3 cheap i have to dont want to but im broke gotta pay bills  oh well i got a 780i ima use for a bit and see what kinda clocks my cpu can hit



i bet, when youre broke, you want a sufficient amount of money for it?
how much would that be?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 8, 2009)

3volvedcombat||q9550||4655.48Mhz||Corsair H50 P&P 
Im looking to get in the top 15 but its ganna take a huge amount of scary voltage to do so :/

Lets see if i can do 2200fsb with this Bitch.


----------



## FlhemBlew (Dec 8, 2009)

Does a 5.0GHz score deemed fit for this thread or need new one? OnAir?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

FlhemBlew said:


> Does a 5.0GHz score deemed fit for this thread or need new one? OnAir?



I think that belongs Here


----------



## RX-7 (Dec 10, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=874328
for a computer I'm building for a friend


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 10, 2009)

RX-7 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/874328.png
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=874328
> for a computer I'm building for a friend



Just taking for a spin, Huh?

Updated.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 15, 2009)

Heres my i7 860 with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus using push/pull fans.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there a 3.8 Ghz club?  I like to take it slow and easy at 100% workload.


----------



## Binge (Dec 15, 2009)

SummerDays said:


> Is there a 3.8 Ghz club?  I like to take it slow and easy at 100% workload.



This should hold the answers to your questions:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 15, 2009)

SummerDays said:


> Is there a 3.8 Ghz club?  I like to take it slow and easy at 100% workload.



We understand you


----------



## sinar (Dec 17, 2009)

0944FPMW
ACC disabled
Vcore @ 1.675 in bios
-9C idle cpu temp. in bios
Single stage cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

that's some great clocking there Sinar   what was the load temp?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

sinar said:


> 0944FPMW
> ACC disabled
> Vcore @ 1.675 in bios
> -9C idle cpu temp. in bios
> ...



if you keep up like this, i believe, AMD will contact you someday


----------



## sinar (Dec 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you keep up like this, i believe, AMD will contact you someday


Thanks Velvet......6 cores cpu from AMD will be nice

With this old single stage cooling, 4.9Ghz benches only for super pi 1m and other short benches only. It can't stand the load fo longer benches like 3D '06


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

sinar said:


> Thanks Velvet......6 cores cpu from AMD will be nice
> 
> With this old single stage cooling, 4.9Ghz benches only for super pi 1m and other short benches only. It can't stand the load fo longer benches like 3D '06



seems,that you need to learn, how to build a dual stage
come, sinar! 5ghz! more! you want it too!


----------



## sinar (Dec 18, 2009)

*5Ghz*

0944FPMW @ -9C core temp
Boot up @ 4.54Ghz
Vcore @ 1.65V, but cpu power monitor in bios shows 1.74V..Typical M4A79T Del mobo problem with overvoltage


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 18, 2009)

sinar said:


> 0944FPMW @ -9C core temp
> Boot up @ 4.54Ghz
> Vcore @ 1.65V, but cpu power monitor in bios shows 1.74V..Typical M4A79T Del mobo problem with overvoltage
> 
> ...



CONGRATS!!! You got the Top Spot man
4.9998 GHZ Right on the money.
Its gonna be hard to pass you up man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

sinar said:


> 0944FPMW @ -9C core temp
> Boot up @ 4.54Ghz
> Vcore @ 1.65V, but cpu power monitor in bios shows 1.74V..Typical M4A79T Del mobo problem with overvoltage
> 
> ...



devastating!
now if that would be stable, and capable of running 24/7
deadly performance!

Nice TPU record! ;-)


----------



## sinar (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks 3Ds and Velvet. Its an honor for me to be here at TPU

Its only for short benches with this old single stage vapor cooling, but it was fun.....No more worries with cold bug @ <1C core temp.

I have to go dice or ln2 for 3Ds or spi 32m benches @ >5Ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 18, 2009)

sinar said:


> Thanks 3Ds and Velvet. Its an honor for me to be here at TPU
> 
> Its only for short benches with this old single stage vapor cooling, but it was fun.....No more worries with cold bug @ <1C core temp.
> 
> I have to go dice or ln2 for 3Ds or spi 32m benches @ >5Ghz



Its awesome to have some Extreme Overclockers on here


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice runs Sinar! 

3d.. I be on air for the 4.6ghz stuff.. No water on this baby.


----------



## robertc (Dec 18, 2009)

*E5200 @ 4.164*

Here ya go! This get me on the board?


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! nice guys! i need a quad core badly! I have an i7 P55 system sitting here begging me to push it but its for reviewing so i cant break it  ah well soon ill have another here to play with


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

can't wait to drop this X2 240 on a 790gx board(on a Nforce 430 ATM) I already had it to 3.9ghz i'm sure i can pull the extra 100mhz out of it


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> WOW! nice guys! i need a quad core badly! I have an i7 P55 system sitting here begging me to push it but its for reviewing so i cant break it  ah well soon ill have another here to play with



Awaiting results, BTW I pm'ed you back.



p_o_s_pc said:


> can't wait to drop this X2 240 on a 790gx board(on a Nforce 430 ATM) I already had it to 3.9ghz i'm sure i can pull the extra 100mhz out of it


You will definately be able to break the 4GHZ mark, that nforce is holding you back.
Plus you have a E7200 coming your way, thats an easy 4GHZ.




robertc said:


> Here ya go! This get me on the board?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31496&stc=1&d=1261159781



Looks like you got a healthy "M0". 

Heres my go, with this E5300 "R0", I was trying to prime blend, but would fail after 40mins But temps where great 58C-60C.
thats why Voltage is kinda high.


----------



## customfab87 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing special, but it's my first time reaching 4GHz so I thought I'd share. I'm using a E5300 on an ASRock P43Twins1600. There seems to be quite a bit of VDroop under Prime95... possibly due to the cheapness of the board? I did have a question though. My motherboard only has Low, Medium, High, and Very high settings for VTT, NB, and PLL voltages, so I'm not sure what they come out to exactly. Does anyone have any suggestions? Also is 0.63 GTLRef good? Thanks.

Steven


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 20, 2009)

Try going into your bios to see whats going on, you can also give Everest a shot. It might show the actual voltages.

Thats would be some crazy V-Drop 1.419 to 1.368, try finding LLC(load line calibration) and enable it in your bios.

Other than that nice overclock.

As for GTL settings, I usually set it to .67. Also PLL doesnt have to be high, so set to low or medium see if it makes a difference in stability when priming.


----------



## robertc (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I might try to make a run up to 4.2GHz this week. I'll be posting some more screenies!


----------



## FilipM (Dec 24, 2009)

New PB - bested previous one by 9MHz !!!!!!!!! 


FilipM | E8400 C0 | 4302MHz | Coolermaster Hyper TX2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2009)

now that i got the 790gx board its time for me to learn to OC again as this bios is way different then anything i have seen before and i'm still learning how to OC the Athlon II but on the bright side i'm about 90% sure i can get in here now. If i can't with the X2 240 i have a E7200 I can try and i could switch CPUs and take my E1500 out of the shitty ECS and put it in the P35  I want in here with something other then a lame P4

EDIT3d you said it was nice to see me with an Intel chip. Now i got 3 of them and 3 AMDs 
I have E7200
E1500
P4HT 661


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2009)

here you go as promised 4ghz with AMD Athlon II X2 240
p_o_s_pc | Athlon X2 240 | 4.004 | Xiggy S1283




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=903931


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

3volvedcombat||q9550||4.655*48Ghz||Corsair H50 P&P


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go as promised 4ghz with AMD Athlon II X2 240
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/4ghz.png
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=903931



congratulations on your first 4 ghz valid with a "new" chip! i guess it wont be the last!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> congratulations on your first 4 ghz valid with a "new" chip! i guess it wont be the last!



thanks  i don't plan to mess with it alot more but there maybe another from this chip next time i get in the mood for some OCing and possibly the smell of burnt hardware...

Bad news i can't run SLI on this 790GX it won't see both card no matter what i do  so it looks like the GTX260 will go in there and split the GTs up between 2 of the crunchers


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  i don't plan to mess with it alot more but there maybe another from this chip next time i get in the mood for some OCing and possibly the smell of burnt hardware...
> 
> Bad news i can't run SLI on this 790GX it won't see both card no matter what i do  so it looks like the GTX260 will go in there and split the GTs up between 2 of the crunchers



so ASRock is surely worser than Biostar
asus debinned stuff lands there i believe. useable. but not high end
the gtx260 will have more power than 2 8800gt i believe, or at least nearly as much. if they only fold, it doesnt matter,eh?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats why i baught a GTX 260, from a 8800gt. Litteraly Twice the bit wide buss, shaders, and everything else, but now i got a second GTX 260 sli'ing on my p45 on 190.62 drivers. So i have quad 8800gt sli  9800gx2 quad sli


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2009)

*CPUz question...*

When I go to submit the validation, I get explorer with the following message:

"This ID is valid, but not published"

I get that if I check the "publish online" (or not)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so ASRock is surely worser than Biostar
> asus debinned stuff lands there i believe. useable. but not high end
> the gtx260 will have more power than 2 8800gt i believe, or at least nearly as much. if they only fold, it doesnt matter,eh?



yes it sucks worse then the Biostar when it comes to SLI. Something i don't like it overvolts while the Biostar under volted and the volts bounce all over the place. But the bus speed does get up there alot better then he biostar and the Bios has more options. Not sure if i will stick with this as my main rig or buy a new board and use the Asrock as a cruncher.. But its a free board and alot better then the Nforce. I don't want to sound ungrateful or anything.  
And all of the cards fold so it doesn't matter much. The only reason i am putting the GTX260 in my main rig is so when i game i can have the best performance and i think the GTs will give better PPD in a dedicated folder/cruncher rig


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2009)

Sasqui | E8600 | 4.900 | H2O

4.9Ghz...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=904069


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2009)

Sasqui | E8600 | 4.950 | H20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=904069


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2009)

Sasqui | E8600 | 4.990 | H2O

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=904069


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2009)

*5Ghz Club?*

Sasqui | E8600 | 5.000 | H2O







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=904069


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Sasqui | E8600 | 5.000 | H2O
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/5GHZ.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=904069



Nice FSB there, i wouldnt ask you to put 1.5+ volts but hey maybe 5.2-5.8Ghz is possible T_T


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Nice FSB there, i wouldnt ask you to put 1.5+ volts but hey maybe 5.2-5.8Ghz is possible T_T



Based on the scaling I've seen, my gut tells I could do 5.2.  I need to settle down before I try. 

Totally stable at 4.7Ghz 1.32v - haven't done any stability tests above that.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Based on the scaling I've seen, my gut tells I could do 5.2.  I need to settle down before I try.
> 
> Totally stable at 4.7Ghz 1.32v - haven't done any stability tests above that.



holy crap your completely stabel at 4.7ghz at only 1.32 volts WOW.
I NEED A E8600 TO PLAY WITH >.>


----------



## robertc (Dec 26, 2009)

*4.25GHz!*

Okay, so here's my last run to 4.25GHz on M0 E5200:


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 26, 2009)

Good stuff guys.

@POS, you have a solid setup man. Clock that thing up to 4.2GHZ
BTW Whats the highest you can bench that chip?




Sasqui said:


> Sasqui | E8600 | 5.000 | H2O
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/5GHZ.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=904069



Hey your tied up with SV for the top spot @ 4.990 GHZ, see if you can squeeze out a hertz or two


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff guys.
> 
> @POS, you have a solid setup man. Clock that thing up to 4.2GHZ
> BTW Whats the highest you can bench that chip?



I may mess around with it alittle later i haven't tried to bench it much yet. The highest i have benched was 3.9ghz@1.52v and that was on the Gigabyte Nforce board so i'm sure 4-4.1ghz would be benchable on the Asrock 790GX. 
Also i am going to try and get the E7200 to 4ghz(this chip isn't wanting to work with me)


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Good stuff guys.
> 
> @POS, you have a solid setup man. Clock that thing up to 4.2GHZ
> BTW Whats the highest you can bench that chip?
> ...



You are KILLING me!  Is 5Ghz "out of range"?!?!?!?!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't post any of my OC's as they are all above 5GHz 

BTW 4GHz is a baby OC on pretty much any CPU these days.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 27, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I can't post any of my OC's as they are all above 5GHz
> 
> BTW 4GHz is a baby OC on pretty much any CPU these days.



Please do post yours...  you are officially called on the carpet after trashing everyone in this thread.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright heres some...

Celeron 360 @ 6.066GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=731041

E5200 @ 5.187GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558963

E7400 @ 5.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840968

Q6600 @ 4.976GHz (will get 5GHz next time).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=617346

i7 920 D0 











I was trying to trash anyone, I was only say to get a 4GHz CPU Z SS isn't hard even on stock cooling...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

EDIT: youre just a lucker, everyone can cherry pick, if he/she has enough "liquidity"


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 27, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Alright heres some...
> 
> Celeron 360 @ 6.066GHz
> 
> ...



Wow, eating crow right here!  

What the fuck are you using for cooliing?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe a chiller on a cluster-loop


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> maybe a chiller on a cluster-loop



Cluster what?  

The words that come to mind here are cascade or liquid nitrogen...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Cluster what?
> 
> The words that come to mind here are cascade or liquid nitrogen...



chill the whole content of a bucket. then split as much pumps from it, as you got rigs


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 27, 2009)

My cooling for E52, E74 and Celeron were all single stage phase change.  The Q66 and i7 920 D0 were done on dual stage cascade. 

FYI i'm not rich, I am 17 years old, just finished school, work part time.  I just save my money, I don't waste it on stuff I don't need for want (eg food and things that are used once and its all over).  

These CPUs were not cherry picked, they are normal retail CPUs, I was very lucky with the Q6600.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> My cooling for E52, E74 and Celeron were all single stage phase change.  The Q66 and i7 920 D0 were done on dual stage cascade.
> 
> FYI i'm not rich, I am 17 years old, just finished school, work part time.  I just save my money, I don't waste it on stuff I don't need for want (eg food and things that are used once and its all over).
> 
> These CPUs were not cherry picked, they are normal retail CPUs, I was very lucky with the Q6600.



dual stage cascade is cheap, alright, i must be dumb. i hope you dont eat your chocolate only gold plated

i do exactly like you, but you must be very well paid, to own that much... i know how much money you must have paid, if you got all that stuff "legal"

one crappy, low watt,single stage phase is even too expensive for my purse
i actually have to save money, for even buying me an x2 240


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 27, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> My cooling for E52, E74 and Celeron were all single stage phase change.  The Q66 and i7 920 D0 were done on dual stage cascade.
> 
> FYI i'm not rich, I am 17 years old, just finished school, work part time.  I just save my money, I don't waste it on stuff I don't need for want (eg food and things that are used once and its all over).
> 
> These CPUs were not cherry picked, they are normal retail CPUs, I was very lucky with the Q6600.



Kudos, dude.  I have yet to meet anyone with even a single stage phase change PC (that I know of!).

At 17, you should look into the great wide world of energy jobs if you haven't already.  My plumber has installed two Acadia heat pumps in the Northeast US here - a dual-path cascade system that uses considerably less BTU equivalents than oil heat and heats a house comfortably, even down to -30f outside air!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dual stage cascade is cheap, alright, i must be dumb. i hope you dont eat your chocolate only gold plated
> 
> i do exactly like you, but you must be very well paid, to own that much... i know how much money you must have paid, if you got all that stuff "legal"
> 
> ...



Yes all my stuff is legal  I wouldn't ever steal anything.  I'm not very well paid, I get about $11.5 per hour.    



Sasqui said:


> Kudos, dude.  I have yet to meet anyone with even a single stage phase change PC (that I know of!).
> 
> At 17, you should look into the great wide world of energy jobs if you haven't already.  My plumber has installed two Acadia heat pumps in the Northeast US here - a dual-path cascade system that uses considerably less BTU equivalents than oil heat and heats a house comfortably, even down to -30f outside air!



Thanks

I haven't really looked at that type of career.  I'm looking into a engineering/scientific filed of work


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Yes all my stuff is legal  I wouldn't ever steal anything.  I'm not very well paid, I get about $11.5 per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i get one euro per hour. its kind of a semi-social job.
i didnt accused you of stealing, but thought, you maybe have a "Buddy" "ordering" stuff.
how many did you paid for everything, including phase?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 27, 2009)

I paid $1000 for the SS unit (custom built), then sold it to buy my friend's cascade unit, which was $1200.  I can't really remember how much the CPUs and stuff were, but it was normal retail price for the time.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I paid $1000 for the SS unit (custom built), then sold it to buy my friend's cascade unit, which was $1200.  I can't really remember how much the CPUs and stuff were, but it was normal retail price for the time.



you know, that you can give a whole african village food for a year or even more, with this amounts of money?

do you really think, youre not "rich", even in a kind of "private" way?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 28, 2009)

stanhemi | Q9550 | 4.105 | H2O


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice overclock man


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 5, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> stanhemi | Q9550 | 4.105 | H2O
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/Capturejkl.jpg



Nice overclock on that C1 stan.

Do you run that 24/7 or what. Thats a really good c1 though.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 5, 2010)

@3volvedcombat, whats your next chip gonna be man? Looking forward to something new.


----------



## sinar (Jan 7, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> i7 920 D0 were done on dual stage cascade.


Pump more vcore and go higher mhz


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 7, 2010)

More vcore didn't help, and I don't own that CPU anymore.


----------



## sinar (Jan 7, 2010)

With single stage, default vcore max mhz


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2010)

this is my new goal, i will get into this club if it kills me haha, just waitin on my new psu hopefully today


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> this is my new goal, i will get into this club if it kills me haha, just waitin on my new psu hopefully today



good luck  I was the same way.I got in with my X2 240 so you should get 4ghz from that intel...speaking of that.. now that i have my new PSU on the E7200 and some mosfet cooling along with fresh MX-2 on heatsink i think its about time to push it to 4ghz also 


what PSU you have coming?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2010)

cheers mate, ive been wantin to push it but waited till my rig was fairly well prtected, aftermarket cooler, decent case cooling and now a decent psu, which is a Corsair 650W TX Series. i no 650w is a bit overkill but if i intend to upgrade ive got the head room, pluss if i wish to oc with that upgrade if i get realy into this. Im a bit new to oc so other then the neccecities ive listed what other cooling would you recomend, you mentioned mosfet's?


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 10, 2010)

Woohoo, I reached 4 Ghz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

i hope to post a 4ghz run with a i7 soon (just need to sell alittle more stuff)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i hope to post a 4ghz run with a i7 soon (just need to sell alittle more stuff)



That should easily be obtainable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That should easily be obtainable



do you think with the hardware in my specs i could pull it off? As for cooling i'm thinking of water or a Prolimatech Megahalems or possibly a xiggy THOR'S HAMMER


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

i did 4ghz on a CO on a GENE så yeah i def think you can do it, i had the noctua nh-u12p cooler with push/pull config.

almost frooze my ass of getting to 4hz
here is my 4ghz


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i did 4ghz on a CO on a GENE så yeah i def think you can do it, i had the noctua nh-u12p cooler with push/pull config.
> 
> almost frooze my ass of getting to 4hz
> here is my 4ghz  http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/Untitled813.jpg



how the hell? only 1.15 volts for 4 gigs on that 965, could my eyes be deciving me?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

do NOT look at cpu-z there is somthing wrong, look at coretemp instead, 

i would looooove if it could do it with so low voltages haha


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do NOT look at cpu-z there is somthing wrong, look at coretemp instead,
> 
> i would looooove if it could do it with so low voltages haha



Lols i was going to get jeleous for a second. I mean its good my quad can run super PI at 1,184 volts/4Ghz, but i thought you showed me up haahaha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

haha no, it does it everytime i run that program, dont know what is wrong, but i dont mind, 

even did a 3d06 run 

wich i think was pretty good


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha no, it does it everytime i run that program, dont know what is wrong, but i dont mind,
> 
> even did a 3d06 run
> 
> ...



Ive gotten 22,800 with 2 GTX 260s in sli, but without the sli bridge. If i had the sli bridge i can bump this sucker up to 25,000 marks for some proper FPS agains. But good score man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you think with the hardware in my specs i could pull it off? As for cooling i'm thinking of water or a Prolimatech Megahalems or possibly a xiggy THOR'S HAMMER



Bro from experience I can tell you the Megahalem bro.  Water is great but for an i7 you need a heck of a good water setup which is lotta $$$$$ even if you buy parts used.  THe cooler is like $60 or something.

My max temp was 90ºc benching wPrime @ 4687 MHz 1.494v.  Good enough for me, daily I was able to run up to 4.3 GHz @ 1.240v with temps only at 70-72ºc If I recall correctly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha no, it does it everytime i run that program, dont know what is wrong, but i dont mind,
> 
> even did a 3d06 run
> 
> ...



What background is that, it looks sick.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you think with the hardware in my specs i could pull it off? As for cooling i'm thinking of water or a Prolimatech Megahalems or possibly a xiggy THOR'S HAMMER



You shouldn't have much trouble running 4GHz with that setup, my little Gene II crunches 24/7 @4GHz without fail. As far as coolers I would recommend either of these two.  

http://www.svc.com/u120e-rt-775.html
http://www.svc.com/megahalems.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

here it is cp


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro from experience I can tell you the Megahalem bro.  Water is great but for an i7 you need a heck of a good water setup which is lotta $$$$$ even if you buy parts used.  THe cooler is like $60 or something.
> 
> My max temp was 90ºc benching wPrime @ 4687 MHz 1.494v.  Good enough for me, daily I was able to run up to 4.3 GHz @ 1.240v with temps only at 70-72ºc If I recall correctly.



thanks for your input. You have anything to say about the Asus RII gene?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just want everyone to know thats at 4ghz stable that I hate your fucking guts.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

uh^^


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for your input. You have anything to say about the Asus RII gene?



The only problem I have had with mine crunching at 100% is that the Northbridge gets very hot at high overclocks. Needs extra cooling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> The only problem I have had with mine crunching at 100% is that the Northbridge gets very hot at high overclocks. Needs extra cooling.



if that all that is an easy fix. I'm sure i have a spare fan i could put on the heatsink if that doesn't work i will think of something


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

3dsage said:


> @3volvedcombat, whats your next chip gonna be man? Looking forward to something new.



Its going to be a core i7, 920 from microcenter, already hopeing to scroung 100 bucks from sales and i have alot more to sell.

199.99, ill keep my i7 then itll take me a while to get everything else but ill always have the main part


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

what motherboard are you planning on then?

have you seen the new rampage III extreme


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> here it is cp
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/IMG_1130001.jpg



Thanks bro, that's one sexy shot 



p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for your input. You have anything to say about the Asus RII gene?



Have no experience with it bro, sorry


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

yay i know, love the simplicity of it, to bad its low res


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay i know, love the simplicity of it, to bad its low res



I agree


----------



## afw (Jan 12, 2010)

Am I late for the party  ... so here's mine

AFW | Q9550 | 4.165GHz | Prolimatech Megahalems|


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 12, 2010)

Better late than never, nice run.


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 12, 2010)

I got up to 4.2 Ghz on air, it would start but Windows wouldn't load.  Haven't played around with the settings yet though.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 12, 2010)

SummerDays said:


> I got up to 4.2 Ghz on air, it would start but Windows wouldn't load.  Haven't played around with the settings yet though.



Whats your setup bro?


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 14, 2010)

4.2 Ghz on Air.  i7 Rampage II Extreme.

Any opinions on the minimum voltage for > 4.0 Ghz?

Sandra Si is pretty tough on processors.

I'm think that a methodical approach to benchmarking is needed.  It would take a day or two to complete.  Start at 133 Mhz and continue up to 200 Mhz, benchmarking at 1 Mhz intervals and measuring perfomance each time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

SummerDays said:


> 4.2 Ghz on Air.  i7 Rampage II Extreme.
> 
> Any opinions on the minimum voltage for > 4.0 Ghz?
> 
> ...



Very good job man


----------



## Zenith (Jan 15, 2010)

Zenith | Wolfdale E0 E8400 | 4392 | Noctua |


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

voltage isnt correct...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 15, 2010)

that is very good for a 550, what board are you using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

ecs 785g

xigmatek dk


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 15, 2010)

That's way tooo slow fits. 

how you liking the 550BE btw? Would you recommend the cpu to someone like myself? How does it compare to your previous setups?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2010)

its a good chip but im more fond of intel. 

id say this chip feels about like a e6400 even when OCed. nothing special really.


on the OC....

i've been toying with this chip for about 40mins now off and on. havent really tried to OC anything yet. VERY LOOSE on the OC so far.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh ok, so coming from a 9850BE it wouldn't be a good choice then, 2 vs 4 threads.  Would probably have to loook at a 810 or 925 to classify something as an upgrade then to be more worth my while.


----------



## skylamer (Jan 16, 2010)

http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/73/B8/977bb45d60c173b8.png


----------



## skylamer (Jan 16, 2010)

my pentium d goes to this up, when i am trying w7 under virtualbox axaxaxaxa ^^


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 16, 2010)

*Entry For Single Core*

done with almost stock air cooling, this cele got a lot to go

SystemViper | Celeron 360 (single core) | 4.8099 GHZ| AIR |


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

air or whater?

whatever it is its nice oc'ing haha


----------



## road-runner (Jan 17, 2010)

Can I play? 


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954517


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

no way dud, you're in the mile high club

LN2?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 17, 2010)

I think road runner was using His Phaze, Its godly to run a Super PI at 6Ghz. And get under 7 seconds under your belt


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

road-runner said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954517
> ...



Wow man. All I can say is WTF WOW! How do you keep that cool?


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2010)

skylamer said:


> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/73/B8/977bb45d60c173b8.png
> 
> 
> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/73/B8/977bb45d60c173b8.png



4.4V VID? That can't be right


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

here we go.. got another one for 4Ghz plus, this is stable.. i'll try and post a max clock in a sec


----------



## road-runner (Jan 17, 2010)

That is on the cascade, I am going to put it under LN2 Monday...


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 17, 2010)

road-runner said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954517
> ...



That is awesome RR.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

road-runner said:


> That is on the cascade, I am going to put it under LN2 Monday...



yea i heard that those new i5 clock like crazy 

very nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

WhenAShen I get home I'll post my stable 4GHZ clock with my Phenom II 965


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> WhenAShen I get home I'll post my stable 4GHZ clock with my Phenom II 965




For some reason - that reminds me I need to get one of my single-cores back out and re-claim the top single-core intel slot here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> For some reason - that reminds me I need to get one of my single-cores back out and re-claim the top single-core intel slot here.



Do it, do it!


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do it, do it!





imperialreign said:


> For some reason - that reminds me I need to get one of my single-cores back out and re-claim the top single-core intel slot here.



BAm looks like i better not stop till i get the 26*192 multi firing, it's so close.... 
make you work for that top spot


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 17, 2010)

Great stuff guys, we need so more AMD X2 runs up on the board. 



road-runner said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954517
> ...



I think im gonna rummage thru the thread and make an ELITE members list, for 5GHZ+ overclocks, I think theres enuff for a top 10


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Great stuff guys, we need so more AMD X2 runs up on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I think im gonna rummage thru the thread and make an ELITE members list, for 5GHZ+ overclocks, I think theres enuff for a top 10



so you want us to start posting our 5+ clocks, i have been clocking down to get on this list 
I thought the goal was to get as close to 5ghz but not go over?


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 17, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> so you want us to start posting our 5+ clocks, i have been clocking down to get on this list
> I thought the goal was to get as close to 5ghz but not go over?



I was just saying, I think theres a 5GHZ club around here somewhere.

BTW you have the top spots for Single core and Dual core


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

3dsage said:


> I was just saying, I think theres a 5GHZ club around here somewhere.
> 
> BTW you have the top spots for Single core and Dual core



yea this was a fun topic to play in. Appriciate your effort!


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

*post this*


post in single core, thanks...

*SystemViper | Celeron 360 (single core) | 4.992 GHZ| AIR |*

link here 

I decided to do some winter benching and so i am starting with the celeron,
This is my first in a while and also a good start to 2010. I like using the celeron 
because of its very low cost and I have a great board for pushing the 775 chips.
 - My Gig UD3p - 


I saw that Imperialreign was gonna take a shot at the single core title, so i figured
that i better get to the highest multi possible with the 360 without breakin 5k 
So that is 192*26 (this chip has a locked multi of 26)

I did all this will a cheap old air cooler, so it will be fun to push it with some extreem cooling!


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 17, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> BAm looks like i better not stop till i get the 26*192 multi firing, it's so close....
> make you work for that top spot



Well, if I'd get off my tail and quit being lazy, I can put up a good fight . . . considering I clocked that P4 on air, and am now using liquid cooling 

But, again, I need to quit being lazy, first.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 17, 2010)

VIPER, try to get 6Ghz+ Man, try to get 7.5Ghz and take the world record!!!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> VIPER, try to get 6Ghz+ Man, try to get 7.5Ghz and take the world record!!!!!



For some reason i can only go up to 1.4v on the core voltage on my current mobo for this chip, i need to figure out how to go higher or it will be a waste, i think i will try a newer bios for the UD3P and see but i might need a different mobo to go higer... time to google a bit! 


I also have a E5200, i see you kicked it's butt, how was that to OC?
some nice stuff you got there 3volvedcombat -topnotch-

Damn the closer i look you also rocked a Q9550, i have one of them tooo to beat on....
plus you are usign he UD3P, man we shoudl compare notes....


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cooled by air Thermalright True Black.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I decided to play with my daily driver a little today. ASUS P6T Deluxe H2O cooled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty | Phenom II 965 C3 | 4128 MHz GHZ| AIR |

http://img.techpowerup.org/100118/Capture314.jpg


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Chicken Patty | Phenom II 965 C3 | 4128 MHz GHZ| AIR |
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100118/Capture314.jpg





Good job CP! Now, did you have to have the "fireworks" wally due to getting 4.1ghz on a 965?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Good job CP! Now, did you have to have the "fireworks" wally due to getting 4.1ghz on a 965?



It was one of the reasons


----------



## sinar (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sub 14s*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

i wont try to get even one mhz more from this proc, as long as my rad isnt utilized with enough fans... it would be futile

i need a better OC-Proc, damn!


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

O HAI!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959979


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have anything to prove the stability (other than having run F@H, as well as GTA IV for many hours), nor will I waste CPU time on that when I should be crunching 
Mainly because I already did the stability testing and .. forgot to take a screenie 

jjFarking | Phenom II 965 C3 | 4020 | Air





Validation:





Having a better cooler makes a big difference for sure.
Just gotta wait for the AS5 to cure properly, before going a bit higher again.
Running @ 1.507 atm for complete stability.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

Kei | Phenom II 955 C2 stepping | 4.0Ghz | Cooler Master V8 (lapped w/original fan)

I believe I can now officially say I'm in this club! 
I've been doing 4-4.1Ghz benches for a little while now, but they've never been stable for more than a few benches and needed serious volts to make it happen.

Well I'm good to go now, and all thanks to a somehow magical Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P budget $80 board and a $20 Enzotech mosfet cooler lol. I've had much higher specced boards before this one, but somehow this is the one that gets it stable for normal use as well as benching.

wPrime 32M & 1024M screenshot as proof of stablity for normal use all tests run back to back to back with no break between runs. I'll think about running a 4hr stabilty run a bit later on...once I get over staring at the wattage meter under full load (my daily clock is 3.2Ghz @ 1.168v...).

Kei


*CPU-Z Validation*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=965853


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Stuff guys, thanks for throwing your runs up in the proper format

Congrats Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Nice Stuff guys, thanks for throwing your runs up in the proper format
> 
> Congrats Kei



Thanks sage  I giggled when I saw my name finally on that list...and right after none other than 'rx-7'. 

Kei ----> knows that rx-7's (and 8's) are the greatest cars ever created


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Can my i7 get bumped up, just for e-peen status 


Chicken Patty | Intel Core i7 920 | 4.734 GHZ| AIR |


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks sage  I giggled when I saw my name finally on that list...and right after none other than 'rx-7'.
> 
> Kei ----> knows that rx-7's (and 8's) are the greatest cars ever created



NP, I love Rx-7's man I wish I could afford a mint 95 rx for under 10K.



Chicken Patty said:


> Can my i7 get bumped up, just for e-peen status
> 
> 
> Chicken Patty | Intel Core i7 920 | 4.734 GHZ| AIR |
> ...




Nice You only need a little more to get into the TOP 10 bro, go for it.
 You'll have Ron Jeremy E-Peen status


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Nice You only need a little more to get into the TOP 10 bro, go for it.
> You'll have Ron Jeremy E-Peen status



one problem with doing that, look at my specs.  Notice what the issue is?


Dammit, this is my 67th post since I woke up today.  I need to go to bed


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> one problem with doing that, look at my specs.  Notice what the issue is?
> 
> 
> Dammit, this is my 67th post since I woke up today.  I need to go to bed



Photoshop man

Damn 67 posts in a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Photoshop man
> 
> Damn 67 posts in a day



More like 70 now.  Naw, I don't like cheating bro, it is what it is.  Thats a damn impressive clock for basic non extreme air cooling, and in Miami!  No excuse here, cold weather is not typical here.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> More like 70 now.  Naw, I don't like cheating bro, it is what it is.  Thats a damn impressive clock for basic non extreme air cooling, and in Miami!  No excuse here, cold weather is not typical here.



I know man, that is impressive as hell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

3dsage said:


> I know man, that is impressive as hell



Sure is, I got rid of the setup, I had my fun with it.  Maybe I build something even better in the near future, you never know.


----------



## haha216 (Jan 24, 2010)

haha216 | Intel i7 975 | 4.22Ghz | Liquid

STABLE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

haha216 said:


> haha216 | Intel i7 975 | 4.22Ghz | Liquid
> 
> STABLE
> 
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2923/cpuz422ghz.jpg



Welcome to the 4GHz club, and welcome to TPU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well so far I havent seen any single core posts ....
> 
> Enjoy! This is at +.02 volts from stock on an Abit AW9D-Max!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24899&stc=1&d=1239538544



Posted that a lil while ago for you SV!


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 27, 2010)

q9550 e0 @ 4.25GHz @ 1.36v under LinX load   STABLE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979511

this was just a quick pic... 20 passes on LinX

I have ran 500 passes on LinX at these settings... I can prove it if I have to... lol (I will just have to do it again...)  I have ran a run OCCT pass and 48hours Prime

I am currently trying to get everything stable @ 4.5GHz 533 x 8.5(so far I can get it to the win7 logo screen then it freezes... 533FSB just might be too much on a quad...)... its not looking like its going to happen though... the volts are way to high at that speed...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

can this get me in with the i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

^^^duh!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^duh!!!





Nah, it needs to be at lease 4.2ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

haha216 said:


> haha216 | Intel i7 975 | 4.22Ghz | Liquid
> 
> STABLE
> 
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2923/cpuz422ghz.jpg





Cold Storm said:


> Nah, it needs to be at lease 4.2ghz



yeah, it has to be 4.2Ghz to compensate for clock flunctuation.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess I'll join seeing as how this is my first setup over 4ghz.

Duffman | Intel Xenon W3520 | 4.2Ghz | Mega Shadow Air


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2010)

OnBoard | Core i5-750 | 4.220 GHz | AIR Alpenföhn Brocken

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1005714

My first Quad submission, this chip is a monster


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 | I7-920 D0 | 4.1ghz | Custom Water


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

tried a loose overclock, just raised multi and cpu volt




and cpu-z is stil fuckin with my volts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

So 1.475?  Not bad.  Good clocking


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah 1.475

and it passed intelburntest, will put it to 25 runs in a minute just to make sure,
but first i gotte get some food


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Me too, but lunch is an hour away


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm going for dinner atm haha

an poor you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Shhhhhh!!


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/Capture024.jpg



*cough* Damn you, Intel People!

to boldly go, where AMD still has to go


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

I give props to the 4.6Ghz bench using less then 1.4 volts. Beats my 4.3Ghz benching at 1.31 volts. Just cause its a i7 hahahaahaha


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 13, 2010)

heres my i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> heres my i7



Good job bro and welcome aboard


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think this is about the best I can do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

that is very nice imo,


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Playing around with W3570 on IFX-14 (air).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice clocks Daniel


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, it needs to be at lease 4.2ghz




I won't post all of mine until I beat that current i5-750 record holder  You know it's coming right


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice clocks Daniel



Thanks, not as good as my 920's air result (benched 4.8GHz no HT and 4.5GHz HT).  But that chip was no good under sob zero 

All I can find atm 

http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/871984_fatguy1992_pifast_core_i7_920_17.55_sec


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 18, 2010)

Right now this is the closest to 5ghz ss I have for the Q9650 without going over.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Use setfsb, move it up one place, should be just under 5GHz.


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea I know, thats just the closest one I had on hand.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Alright, anyway still a dam good clock.

What cooling is that done on?


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats on water, next time I bench it ill try to remember to get one a little closer.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats really good for water, I was expecting you to say single stage phase change.  You need to test it under sub zero.


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to badly, ive been trying to make up my mind on getting a SS or a pot.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

I would personally get a SS, because you can turn it on and off when you want.  Where as dice and LN2, if you run out half way, too bad your done.  Plus it can be hard to watch the LN2/dice temps while trying to overclock at the same time (speaking from experience).  I'v used LN2, SS and cascade, and personally the SS and cascade are way more fun.  

But in the end its your choice. 

As for cost, SS should cost as much as a dewar + pot + some LN2.  The LN2 is colder, but way harder to manage and harder to insulate for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

OK guys! heres my 4's

This is my I7 build under water






This is my HTPC on crappy air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

Great job Brandon


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

I you overclock that GPU you should get a much better score.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

already tried to overclock it and the nvidia driver crashes when i start stress testing so im just stuck with what i got


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm thats strange, I only get that at really high clocks.  That sucks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

yea i can overclock it alittle but when i goto do a 3dmark06 or something it will say nvidia driver has encountered an error sometime during it


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe try new drivers?

All I can think of, anyway not a big problem I guess.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 19, 2010)

Goodman | AthlonII x2 240 | 4.130Ghz | Vanquisher air cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023360


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

Says it was rejected?


----------



## Goodman (Feb 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Says it was rejected?



I didn't notice this before , thanks! to let me know about it

I really did this clock any idea why it bean rejected?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

Np, I don't know whats wrong with it, maybe just a glitch.  Doesn't matter.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Np, I don't know whats wrong with it, maybe just a glitch.  Doesn't matter.



It matters to me... make me look like a cheat...

Anyhow i send an email to CPU-z will see what they have to say...
If i have to i will overclock again & make a video of it with time frame in it & send it back in CPU-z email...


----------



## bogmali (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/i7-860_OC.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/i7-860_CPU-Z.jpg



Hey Bog... I'm with ya. 

Cold Storm | i7 860 @ 4011mhz


----------



## Goodman (Feb 20, 2010)

Goodman | AthlonII x2 240 | 4.018Ghz | Vanquisher air cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029550


EDIT: I still can get over 4.1 GHz but CPU-z always rejected for some kind of reason don't know why?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 20, 2010)

CS-that is a rather high voltage bro, you running air or water? I can still push my multiplier to 21 and BCLK to 210 and get 4.4Ghz


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> CS-that is a rather high voltage bro, you running air or water? I can still push my multiplier to 21 and BCLK to 210 and get 4.4Ghz





That was just pop it in and see if it boots there.. I did the same with the i5 750.. then took it down to 1.2625v. Just wanted to see what it can do in the first 15m of being in my system... 

This weekend will be tuning it for love.

4.4ghz here I come! great stuff Bog.

Plus I had a Msconfig problem that Paulieg helped me with since I forgot all about msconfig..


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 20, 2010)

I was bored this afternoon so I played with my W3570, still only air cooling, can't wait for my cascade to come back, so boring without it.


----------



## belitsky (Feb 22, 2010)

Belitsky| i5 750 | 4000 | Scythe Mugen II


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

been awhile since anyone posted something here


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Something to gander at...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

nice bro, what cooling?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice bro, what cooling?



Coolit Boreas atm, but it can be done on regular water cooled loop or a good air cooler as well.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 6, 2010)

Easy 4GHz.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a screen with RealTemp...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys, do you's think I have too much voltage on the 920?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

It does seem a little high, however each 920 is differnet. I believe Paulieg and Binge have made several posts about how 920's really vary in VCore.
Run LinX and see what temps you get.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2010)

thats is quite high for a DO

have a friend who does 4.1 on 1.125+-

is it unstable under that voltage or is it first try?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats is quite high for a DO
> 
> have a friend who does 4.1 on 1.125+-
> 
> ...



Actually I started at around 1.36v @ 4GHZ, ran some test and it wasnt stable so I increased the voltage to 1.375, booted the system again, ran some test again, wasnt stable so I increased the voltage to 1.388v or something like that, it ran the tests longer and I was started to get happy but it BSOD so I tried one more time and set it too 1.41v and it was finally stable, MAX load CPU temps were 75C - 79C, cores were slightly higher. 

Just wish I didnt have to use so much voltage, increashed temps more than I thought!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

do you use XMP on the memory?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you use XMP on the memory?



Nah man, I dont have it on that setting.

My RAM is running at 1524mhz, XMP runs at 1866mhz and apparently this MB wont wrk at that speed!

PS. how the hell did ur friend manage those voltages at that speed?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

hmm okay, just got another friend with RIIE board, dominators and a i7 920 do, and when he turns on XMP on that board all hell breaks loose

you remember to turn off eist, C1E, spread spectrum etc?

and my friend got one of the cpus from the best batch in the world, or one of them


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Nah man, I dont have it on that setting.
> 
> My RAM is running at 1524mhz, XMP runs at 1866mhz and apparently this MB wont wrk at that speed!
> 
> PS. how the hell did ur friend manage those voltages at that speed?



Can you post a RealTemp screen? It looks like your hsf is not seated properly or is not up to snuff.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm okay, just got another friend with RIIE board, dominators and a i7 920 do, and when he turns on XMP on that board all hell breaks loose
> 
> you remember to turn off eist, C1E, spread spectrum etc?
> 
> and my friend got one of the cpus from the best batch in the world, or one of them



Not sure what eist is, couldnt find it in the BIOS settings unless Im blind but C1E & speed spectrum are both disabled.

Yeah your friend sure has some luck, would be nice to have that!

PS. thanx for the help too!




rickss69 said:


> Can you post a RealTemp screen? It looks like your hsf is not seated properly or is not up to snuff.




I will double check it and post some screenies soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

NP man, glad to help with what i can :laugh; 

take a look here if you havent already http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108526

i use it from time to time to refresh the basics for i7 oc'ing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, do you's think I have too much voltage on the 920?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/My Overclock.jpg



You should post a BIOS template with your settings, something is off there.  I know they can vary a lot, especially later batches need more vcore, but I think that's just too much.



(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm okay, just got another friend with RIIE board, dominators and a i7 920 do, and when he turns on XMP on that board all hell breaks loose
> 
> you remember to turn off eist, C1E, spread spectrum etc?
> 
> and my friend got one of the cpus from the best batch in the world, or one of them



On XS there is a member by the username of "IMO".  He has a i7 that does 4.2 GHz @ about that voltage, it's insane!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You should post a BIOS template with your settings, something is off there.  I know they can vary a lot, especially later batches need more vcore, but I think that's just too much.
> 
> 
> 
> On XS there is a member by the username of "IMO".  He has a i7 that does 4.2 GHz @ about that voltage, it's insane!





How do I get a BIOS Template?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> How do I get a BIOS Template?



This should be it.  Fill it out and post it.  This way we can see exactly what you are doing. 

http://i4memory.com/f54/asus-rampage-extreme-bios-template-15803/


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This should be it.  Fill it out and post it.  This way we can see exactly what you are doing.
> 
> http://i4memory.com/f54/asus-rampage-extreme-bios-template-15803/



Im using the Rampage II Extreme, not the first one, would it make any difference?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im using the Rampage II Extreme, not the first one, would it make any difference?



You can try posting as much info as possible, sure lot of the BIOS settings are shared.  IF not google for a template for your board.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, do you's think I have too much voltage on the 920?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/My Overclock.jpg




How do you get 190.5 BCLK?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im using the Rampage II Extreme, not the first one, would it make any difference?



Here is the template for you. Just leave the "code" tags around it. Don't forget to list what Bios your using if different.


```
Asus RAMPAGE 2 EXTREME
1639 Bios Template

****************************
AI Tweaker
****************************
AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 20
BCLK Frequency: 133
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1066Mhz
UCLK Frequency: 2133Mhz
QPI Link Data Rate: AUTO

*******************
DRAM Timing Control
*******************
DRAM CAS Latency: 7 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay : 7 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 7 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 24 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay: AUTO
DRAM REF Cycle Time: AUTO
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time: AUTO
DRAM READ to PRE Time: AUTO
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time: AUTO
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay: AUTO

DRAM Timing Mode: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC: AUTO

DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR): AUTO
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM READ To READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE To WRITE Delay(SR): AUTO

****************************
CPU Voltage: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.20
IOH Voltage: 1.10
IOH PCIE Voltage: 1.50
ICH Voltage: 1.10
ICH PCIE Voltage: 1.50
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.60
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA: AUTO
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB: AUTO
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC: AUTO
****************************
Load-Line Calibration: AUTO
CPU Differential Amplitude: AUTO
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
IOH Clock Skew: AUTO
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Advance Settings
C1E Support: Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Intel (R) HT Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: ALL
A20M: Disabled
Intel (R) C-State Tech: Disabled
****************************
```


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2010)

FilipM said:


> How do you get 190.5 BCLK?



Well you have to spend $600 on a overpriced motherboard lmao jks.

Simple, all I did was just up the BCLK from 133 to 190, and its runnin fine!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

i think he meant how you got the last 0.5

anyways, imma torture my SLI LE tonight and see if i can hit 4.3ghz on air with the thermalright IFX 14.
all doors and windows are open so it can get really cold in here 

stay tuned


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah I thought so, dont no man, its like that when its at default settings as well, for eg 133.05, I remember seeing it in CPU'Z.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my last LGA 775 build.
My next one will be 1156/DDR3.

E8400 E0, batch Q826A399, week 08/13/08
Air cooling with TRUE and Enermax Magma fan.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 20, 2010)

Heres my 4ghz 24/7 WCG cruncher


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 5, 2010)

Might as well add the X980 to the club.


----------



## WOG-BOY (Apr 7, 2010)

WOG-BOY | i7-860 | 4.000 GHZ| THERMALTAKE ISGC-200 |


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1110262


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2010)

EDIT:sorry wrong thread


----------



## theJesus (Apr 14, 2010)

theJesus | C2D E7200 | 4.33 GHZ| modded CoolIT Eliminator






Prime95 stable for 2 seconds   I couldn't get into windows without instant BSOD any higher than that even with 1.6v


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 14, 2010)

add me


----------



## theJesus (Apr 14, 2010)

You should do the 1M test for better comparison with others.  lol I tried it at 4.33ghz and blue-screened immediately


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 28, 2010)

hey guys ive got a Q9550 @3.9Ghz with 1.36875 core voltage and no matter how hard i try and push i cant get that 4GHz im just wondering if someone could help get that last .1  ive got an Asus Striker II Formula motherboard and my NB : 1.44, HT 1.25, i did lower my RAM clocks to 800 and at one point got into Windows but about 4minutes later it just froze, wondering if anyone could help me as it would be much appreciated


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 28, 2010)

Can I Haz Spot in Club??

sNiPeRbOb | Phenom II 965 | 4.017Ghz | Watercooled (Swiftech MCR220, MCP350, Koolance CPU 340, 1/2-3/4 tubing) |
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1142217


----------



## HammerON (May 28, 2010)

Bump for an awesome thread

HammerON|i7 920 DO|4.523GHz|Cooler Master V8|


----------



## roast (May 28, 2010)

W00t... I'll grab a CPU-Z screenie and post back later.


----------



## KieX (May 28, 2010)

Et voila! My 24/7 Cruncher. Been running for while, finally got round to putting it on this club. It's screenshot through VNC as it runs without monitor/keyboard.

KieX | i7 920 D0 | 4.0 GHz | Prolimatech Megahalems |


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

rickss69 | 1090T BE | 6409.06 GHZ| LN2|


----------



## sneekypeet (May 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | 1090T BE | 6409.06 GHZ| LN2|



you sir, need to look for Damulta's 5Ghz+ club

Nice clock!


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 15, 2010)

Zubasa | 1055T | 4060Mhz | PCCooler "Oceaner 5" (HP-1216V) |


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 5, 2010)

Could i ask a question on the 4 Ghz club.

Most don't have experience in ln2. but in DEC 09, i was doing suicide runs and such with my golden q9550.

Came to the conclusion that the motherboard i was using just ran out of extra FSB room, and cooling on my processor was scary, a little H50 water cooler.

I got my processor on high end air basically to go to 4.655Ghz, q9550 overclock.

you think I could do better with this q9550 later on?

Would Dry ice/ Liquid Nitro, Better Ram sticks, bump up higher clocks with my q9550.

Of-course im probably gonna see if there are any hard-mods for my ep45-ud3p but i belive i tried looking and had no luck.

I work as a computer tech at a shop 40 minutes away from my house, but if i ever find a hard mod guide for the EP45-UD3P i will approach it and try to do it, Have the tools necessary.

Can i get a little advice and help !


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Add Me*


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 8, 2010)

oops im back in!

OC101|i5-655K|5077mhz|air cooled|

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381723


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> oops im back in!
> 
> OC101|i5-655K|5077mhz|air cooled|
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381723



Nahhh, you need to move out and go to the 5Ghz Epic Goodness club. 

This is my new 24.7:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373707


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 8, 2010)

where is the 5gh club?? i cant find it in search


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> where is the 5gh club?? i cant find it in search



Lol I was kidding around with you. Make up a club.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2010)

There was a 5GHz club started by (I think) Damulta...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

got the Q9550 on 4ghz with aircooler

(FIH) The Don|C2Q 9550|4.012GHz|Cooler Master Hyper212 Plus|


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2010)

Bumpage:


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2010)

This Sabertooth board with the Noctua is a beast!


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll join..again...


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I'll join..again...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/Capture065 4-25.jpg



Nice volts on that Q9950


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 27, 2010)

They are pretty sexeh eh?  lol


Thanks.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> This Sabertooth board with the Noctua is a beast!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/CPUZ1.jpg



Is there any stability to that?! I don't want to even image the temps when stressing.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 29, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA | I7 920 | 4.2 GHz| H70 |


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 29, 2010)

My cheapy E5300 still going strong after 2 years running well over 4 gig


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 29, 2010)

here's mine


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 29, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I'll join..again...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/Capture065 4-25.jpg








My q9550 gets numbers like that to! 

Im running mine at 3.0Ghz under a volt, Im still maxing everygame with this GTX 470

Why do i need 4Ghz! hahhahah

My q9550 at 3.0Ghz at this voltage, Uses the same exact power as a stock q9550 at 2.8Ghz using 1.1volts. So I think im traveling good.

At 2.8ghz, Im stable at .892volts, this chip runs great for me!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

Been 4GHz for a long time


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 16, 2010)

Not the best i3 but it will do - 4.6ghz over 2 hours prime stable on air:


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 16, 2010)

Ugh, those timings make my eyes bleed.

Though, if XBit Labs is right, getting those kind of memory clocks out of a Clarkdale is pretty impressive.


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah ddr3 2000 at Cas 7 for Clark Kent is pretty good...I just built it so haven't done any fine tuning with the mem yet - maybe I'll try for cas 6...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2010)

I bet if you reduced QPI you might be able to tighten them a touch


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2010)

LagunaX said:


> Yeah ddr3 2000 at Cas 7 for Clark Kent is pretty good...I just built it so haven't done any fine tuning with the mem yet - maybe I'll try for cas 6...



*Clark*dale *Kent*sfield

nice find


----------



## Zenith (Nov 17, 2010)

Zenith | Q9650 | 4320 | Noctua NH9 | 






And nice undervolting at .984V for 3GHz, I like this chip cause it is running cool under default, but hot as hell overclocked. Noctua 9 isn't on par with this processor. Water cooling here I come. Aiming for 4.5+GHz.


----------



## lisburnni (Nov 17, 2010)

rather simples compared to some on here






Stephen


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 26, 2010)

Better ram timings:


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 26, 2010)

My current settings for 24/7. My ram is at 1168Mhz at 5-5-5-15 timings.

So in this screenshot, Im mainly just showing off my overclocked ram a bit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thought id add my HTPC to the 4ghz club


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking good Hammer!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2011)

USERNAME | CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING |
cdawall | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | H2O |


  CPU Model: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
 CPU Stepping: CCBBE CB 1013CPMW
 CPU Frequency: 4579.8 MHz
 CPU vCore: 1.55V
 CPU Multiplier: 21.5x
 CPU Turbo: Disabled
 CPU NB Speed: 2982 MHz
 HT Ref Speed: 213 MHz
 RAM Speed: DDR3-1704
 RAM Timings: 7-7-7-20-20-1T
 RAM Configuration: 2 x 2GB
 RAM vDIMM: 2.14V
 Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula
 Chipset/Socket: 790FX + SB750, AM3
 Cooling: Water (Fuzion V1)
 Temps: 20C Idle / 40C Load
 Operating System: Windows 7
 32/64-Bit: 64
 Stable/Suicide/Untested: Untested


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> USERNAME | CPU MODEL | SPEED | COOLING |
> cdawall | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | H2O |
> 
> 
> ...



looks good,but why do you post it now, if its from june?


----------



## Fatal (Jan 11, 2011)

FATAL |Core  I7 950 (X4) | 4.009 GHZ| AIR H50|


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don | i7 920 DO | 4.195 mhz | H2O |


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's the best 24/7 clocks I've ever had 

KieX | i7 2600K | 4.589 MHz | NH-D14


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2011)

one word!

NICE!!!!!



now you just need awzumness water


----------



## HammerON (Jan 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> Here's the best 24/7 clocks I've ever had
> 
> KieX | i7 2600K | 4.589 MHz | NH-D14
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110115/Capture.jpg



Might have to buy one of these

Nice clock. Was hoping it would use a lower Vcore though.


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Might have to buy one of these
> 
> Nice clock. Was hoping it would use a lower Vcore though.



I was having a problem where lower vcore was stable in windows but as soon as computer is switched off it wouldn't POST. So bumped it up to that in order to make sure it passes POST.

For all out OC seems to hit a wall at 4.8GHz. No matter how much volts I put through it. Thing with Sandybridge is that it's not easy to say if it's CPU or Mobo limited.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm just dropping in to let you all know that I still hate all of you for breaking 4ghz and I can't. When I get a new mobo I'm coming in here and taking over dammit!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2011)

JrRacinFan | x2 555 @ x4 | 4032 MHz | CoolerMaster V8


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2011)

KieX said:


> I was having a problem where lower vcore was stable in windows but as soon as computer is switched off it wouldn't POST. So bumped it up to that in order to make sure it passes POST.
> 
> For all out OC seems to hit a wall at 4.8GHz. No matter how much volts I put through it. Thing with Sandybridge is that it's not easy to say if it's CPU or Mobo limited.



I can't seem to break 4.8 with this i7 970, not yet at least. Still a lot of tweaking to do


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2011)

LMAO, I was looking for an old attachment that I posted years ago, I noticed it was my 5th Anniversary on TPU today!  Anyways, I didnt actually realise that members could access every attachment they had ever posted here from a list   and I came across this old one, overclocking an E6850 from *2007*, I disabled one of the 2 cores so I thought I would post it lol...........

Tatty_One|C2D E6850|4.428Gig|Air Scythe Mine Rev 2|

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11057&d=1197333271

Ahhhhh those were the days.... 1.7V on air


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice Tatty


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 24, 2011)

cheesy999 | Phenom x4 B55 (unlocked 555) | 4115.44 MHz | Amd Stock cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616366

Though interesting as
Cheap motherboard
Stock cooler
only 1.408v

would go for stable but CPU hits 56'c when testing at 3.6 and i think that's too hot really to do it at 4ghz for 4 hours as since its unlocked x2 tempreture sensors can be wrong by up to 15'c

Just seen most of the parts in mydog's system cost more then my entire computer


----------



## Mydog (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice cheesy999


Mydog | 2x Intel Xeon X5690 | 4811 MHz | Watercooling

Thats 24 threads at 4811 MHz.





And a C 11.5 run at 4737 MHz





I love my X5690's, they really rock
24/7 WCG stable @4267 MHz


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 24, 2011)

Zen_ | i5-2500k | 4.6 GHz|  Hyper 212+ |

Actually cracked into the 5 GHz club, but this is what I've settled on for my 24/7 OC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2011)

Cold Storm | i3-540 | 4.01ghz | Intel Stock cooler


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 24, 2011)

PII X2 555BE Unlocked stock AMD Cooler


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Back again

cheesy999 | Phenom x4 B55 (unlocked 555) | 4337.9 MHz | Amd Stock cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1618197

If anyone knows any tips on how to get 1 of these higher besides obvious(better cooler,motherboard etc) they would be very helpful - still don't think it will go much higher

also how do you make validator page actually appear on post


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Back again
> 
> cheesy999 | Phenom x4 B55 (unlocked 555) | 4337.9 MHz | Amd Stock cooler
> 
> ...



Is that thing stable unlocked and at 4.3ghz on a stock cooler?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't really want to test stability at those setting on stock cooler - seems to run cpu-z well - increasing multipliers or bus will cause a crash though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm well once you test 4GHZ stable on a good cooler then post a SS. i like to see these 555 C3 chips unlock


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Only 2 cooler i have at moment are stock 555 cooler and a stock 4200+ cooler may get a freezer 7 or 13 soon though - unfortunately just spent money on CD's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2011)

AC freezer 7 sux, get a 212+ or a core contact freezer! both same price at the AC freezer 7 but 10x better


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 25, 2011)

will eventually get hyper 212 then - since i have no money at the moment may be a month or 2 though - also is it worth getting second fan

will lapping heatsink and using my own thermal paste help - i have been told doing so can drop more then 5'c of temps (lapping the heatsink not thermal paste)

also how is this heatsink Inno3D iChill XXXX Socket Intel 1366 1156 1155 775...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldnt bother on the stock heatsink, i know the copper heatpipe version works for small OCs but lapping it wouldnt help much


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Decided to do occt stability test - Cpu appears to be stable however it starts to thermal throttle  after a while back down to 3ghz so as previously thought better cooling will be needed - only thing i could do at the moment is add more fans and i dont think you can have more then 1 fan on the stock heatsink.

Fully stable during Crysis though and thats all that matter for everyday use


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 4, 2011)

5.0ghz hits 89c on air for me with this chip so I settled for 4.9ghz for 24/7:


----------



## Zenith (Feb 15, 2011)

Zenith | P4 631 | 4.994 GHZ| Xillence|






I wonder if I could go even with higher voltage? But would need better cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1657915


----------

